# Virtual Happy Hour (Brews & Spirits, Pics & Reviews)



## Cadence

I traditionally do a Friday Happy Hour with a friend in person. Since the "lockdown" its been twice a week on-line, we'll see how it goes once things open up.  Anyway, I'm thinking pictures of brews and brief reviews (and maybe the snacks once its back to being out some place).  I'll only be posting one each time since it's grown to be my limit, a decade ago it would have been two or three.

Edit: Now expanded to spirits too.

-------------------------------------

La Lindura Coffee Stout by Untitled Art in Waunakee, Wisconsin.  Imperial Stout with Coffee, Milk, and Sugar. 12% ABV.

It's coffee in the sense of a coffee ice cream maybe, and it goes down sort of like a melted version of that (or with a texture a bit like the bottom half of a cup of hot chocolate made from powder).  Was surprised it was 12% because I couldn't taste it.  I'd drink one again, but wouldn't be the one to order it.  I don't like it as much as I did their Chocolate Banana Imperial Stout (in spite of the fact 11% in that one was definitely noticeable).


----------



## Cadence

Maisel's Weisse Original Hefe-Weissbier, from Bayreuth, Germany. Very nice balance of tastes between the beer flavor and stereotypical banana flavor of a hefe. Pours darker than a lot of them (maybe half-way between a hefe and a dunkel-weis?). This one is a keeper.


----------



## Cadence

Foothill's Brewing People's Porter. 5.8% ABV, 30.1 SRM, 42 IBU.  A bit hoppier than I like, but a solid porter and a nice change of pace.  Nice to have IBU reported on the bottle. I'd never heard of SRM, but it's apparently related to color.


----------



## Cadence

Southern Tier Pumking Imperial Pumpkin Ale. 8.6 % ABV.    One of the great pumpkins that comes out at this time of year - a nice balance between the pumpkin, ale, and alcohol taste. A bit more of the later two than I usually get in a beer, but they hold together well with the pumpkin.


----------



## Retreater

It's not pumpkin spice, but a good seasonal drink nonetheless. My brother-in-law works for the company, so we love to support them.
DankeChain from West 6th Brewery.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nice last Imperial Stout I had was only 10%.


I'll see what I can find on my phone.


----------



## Zardnaar

Baltika 6 Porter with satay beef.





 Not bad, 7.2% iirc would recommend. Can get it in the USA.


----------



## Zardnaar

One if the better IPAs I've had. They usually overdo the hops.


----------



## Zardnaar

Zatecky Gus, just a macro lager but one of my favorite drops. Easy to drink 4.4% iirc.


----------



## Zardnaar

The imperial stouts I mentioned, can't recommend the triple chocolate stout, Baltika 5 it's ok prefer 6,7 and ZG.

Rough night that one.


----------



## Zardnaar

Our supermarkets rock.




Macro




Craft and wine rows behind it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George Hazy IPA 6.8%.





Not to strong on the hops taste. Happy hour $3.50 USD a pop.



And the stout. Very nice developing a taste for dark beer





Beer 3 APA. Happy hour getting happier.





 And the good George pilsner. Even more happy gonna leave it there.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Our supermarkets rock.
> 
> Macro
> 
> Craft and wine rows behind it.




That's the one downside about being down here in South Carolina.  There are a lot more grocery stores with great selections up north (Wisconsin, Illinois, and New Jersey anyway).  On the other hand we have some really nice beer specialty stores that take orders by phone and do curb-side pick up... and we skip all the freezing icy stuff in the winter 




Zardnaar said:


> Good George Hazy IPA 6.8%.
> 
> Not to strong on the hops taste. Happy hour $3.50 USD a pop.




I'm not a hops fan, but that might be because a lot of the IPAs here are way over the top.  I should try out some of these less hoppy ones before writing off the entire style.


----------



## Retreater

I was just wondering if doing some kind of unofficial ENWorld "virtual pint night" on a video chat might be a fun idea. We could talk games, brews, etc., and finally put faces to names. Would anyone else be down with that?


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> That's the one downside about being down here in South Carolina.  There are a lot more grocery stores with great selections up north (Wisconsin, Illinois, and New Jersey anyway).  On the other hand we have some really nice beer specialty stores that take orders by phone and do curb-side pick up... and we skip all the freezing icy stuff in the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hops fan, but that might be because a lot of the IPAs here are way over the top.  I should try out some of these less hoppy ones before writing off the entire style.




 Yeah more good is kinda the default here. APAs less hoppy and the Russian one I posted is quite smooth. 

 Prefer pilsner anyway I think.


----------



## Zardnaar

The mighty Baltika 7 in a 900ml (1/4 gallon approx) can.



5.4%, 3.8 drinks per can.

Brewed in Russia by Carlsburg, strong flavour have to drink it quick before you go temporarily blind.

 Just a Euro macro lager but you can get it in the USA.


----------



## Cadence

Retreater said:


> I was just wondering if doing some kind of unofficial ENWorld "virtual pint night" on a video chat might be a fun idea. We could talk games, brews, etc., and finally put faces to names. Would anyone else be down with that?




I can see doing it once or twice a year (maybe a virtual Octoberfest?) but I can't picture doing it a lot more.  Partially for time constraints in real life, and partially not being particularly outgoing until I know people


----------



## Cadence

Elysian Punkuccino Coffee Pumpkin Ale. A shot of of Shumptown coffee with just a shake of cinnamon and nutmeg.  Fine... but kind of odd to have those flavors not in a porter or stout.  I don't think its as good as the Pumking as far as pumpkins, but definitely drinkable.  The first of four pumpkins I'll be doing from Elysian.


----------



## Cadence

Elysian Great Pumpkin Imperial Pumpkin Ale. 8.1% ABV.  Definitely in the same family as the Southern Tier Pumking (8.6%) - and Beer Advocate has them at essentially the same rating.  This one feels smoother... or maybe weaker?  So if Pumking was too sharp, this might be the next one to try.  I prefer the Pumking by a little.  (Two more Elysian pumpkins to try).

So far:
1 Southern Tier Pumpking
2 Elysian Great Pumking
3 Elysian Punkuccino


----------



## Zardnaar

Just a macro beer but had not had for a while.

Asahi super dry.




Japanese restaurant, seemed appropriate.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Japanese restaurant, seemed appropriate.




I think the only Japanese beer I've had is Kirin Ichiban.  It was like if the main stream American beers (Bud, Miller, etc...) were actually semi-competent.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I think the only Japanese beer I've had is Kirin Ichiban.  It was like if the main stream American beers (Bud, Miller, etc...) were actually semi-competent.




Had a Sapporo as well. 
 Definitely not bad in the reasonably priced lager category.

 Wouldn't mind a box of the Asahi. 

I know Americans laugh at Bud but I prefer it over our generic beers.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> I know Americans laugh at Bud but I prefer it over our generic beers.




That's not exactly setting the bar high


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> That's not exactly setting the bar high




 It's a bit watery kinda sweet as far as beer goes. Our crap beer tastes outright unpleasant. Put the bottle down levels of unpleasant. 

 I would drink bud and buy it occasionally. 

 Generic Aussie beer also bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chilli pilsner.





Convinced some craft beers are "just because we could".


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Convinced some craft beers are "just because we could".




I tried a Walhallapeño sour once (made in the state). I'm not a sour fan, but I at least was able to finish it :-/

Another brewery has a line of beers that use a strain of hops that make the beer taste to me like bad marijuana smells. (!!?!)

On the happy side,  picked up four more pumpkin beers (and one pumpkin cider) today to try over the next month.  That will make nine different pumpkin beers in total when I'm done with the current stash.


----------



## Zardnaar

Back to cheap macro lagers specifically Pilsners.
$2 USD for full pint of the German beer, around $13 for the dozen Carlsburg.




It will take 3-4 sessions to polish off that dozen.


----------



## Zardnaar

New favorite cheap generic pilsner. 





 Not bad for the price it's great.


----------



## Cadence

Elysian Night Owl Pumpkin Ale. Brewed with pumpkin, roasted and raw pumpkin seeds, and spiced with nutmeg, clove, cinnamon, ginger, and allspice.  6.7% ABV.    Very drinkable, and my favorite (by a tiny bit) of the pumpkins so far.

New ranking:
1) Elysian Night Owl
2) Southern Tier Pumking
3) Elysian Great Pumpkin
4) Elysian Punuccino


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Elysian Night Owl Pumpkin Ale. Brewed with pumpkin, roasted and raw pumpkin seeds, and spiced with nutmeg, clove, cinnamon, ginger, and allspice.  6.7% ABV.    Very drinkable, and my favorite (by a tiny bit) of the pumpkins so far.
> 
> New ranking:
> 1) Elysian Night Owl
> 2) Southern Tier Pumking
> 3) Elysian Great Pumpkin
> 4) Elysian Punuccino




 Beers like that tend to be for meals. 

 Not a fan by themselves usually.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Beers like that tend to be for meals.
> 
> Not a fan by themselves usually.




When it's sane enough to do happy hour out, it's usually at a bar/restaurant with food.  Someday again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> When it's sane enough to do happy hour out, it's usually at a bar/restaurant with food.  Someday again.




 Yeah the craft beers I posted earlier are $3.50 USD on happy hour. 

 Beer cocktail, is around $12 USD hazy IPA 6.8%, double shot of tequila, lime juice. 

 It's about a pint in size as well so it's about 5-6 standard drinks. 

 Wasn't a bad birthday present.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah the craft beers I posted earlier are $3.50 USD on happy hour.
> 
> Beer cocktail, is around $12 USD hazy IPA 6.8%, double shot of tequila, lime juice.
> 
> It's about a pint in size as well so it's about 5-6 standard drinks.
> 
> Wasn't a bad birthday present.




Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Happy Birthday!




 It was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> It was 6 weeks ago.




Happy Birthday Beers?


----------



## Cadence

Elysian Dark O' The Moon Pumpkin Stout.  Chocolatey with a touch of cinnamon - 7.5% ABV.  If you want something that's like drinking a chocolate-pumpkin shake beer, this might be the top of the ones I've tried so far -- for me it's the first one I would pass on, too sweet.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Elysian Dark O' The Moon Pumpkin Stout.  Chocolatey with a touch of cinnamon - 7.5% ABV.  If you want something that's like drinking a chocolate-pumpkin shake beer, this might be the top of the ones I've tried so far -- for me it's the first one I would pass on, too sweet.




Budweiser is about as sweet as I want a beer. 

 Krombacher is slightly sweet with more flavour than Bud. 

 Your tastes in craft are a bit more exotic than mine. If the beer is to fruity or sweat you've done something wrong.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Budweiser is about as sweet as I want a beer.
> 
> Krombacher is slightly sweet with more flavour than Bud.
> 
> Your tastes in craft are a bit more exotic than mine. If the beer is to fruity or sweat you've done something wrong.




I'm usually in to Hefes, Dunkels, Stouts, and Porters, but I try to go out of my way to try different things.  The only fruity one I really like is Abita Strawberry Lager.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I'm usually in to Hefes, Dunkels, Stouts, and Porters, but I try to go out of my way to try different things.  The only fruity one I really like is Abita Strawberry Lager.




 One of or crap beer brands did apricot flavoured ale. Wasn't good.


----------



## Cadence

The first of four more pumpkins. Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale.  4.5% ABV.   Definitely an ale, with the spice obvious but more around the edge and not front and center.  A bit watery?  It was "ok".


----------



## Zardnaar

You can often guess a craft beer is going to be meh just based on the label. 

 One I had recently. Triple chocolate milk stout. Yes stouts can be a bit creamy but that's just a bad idea imho.


----------



## Cadence

Still doing pumpkins. Dogfish Punkin Ale. 7% ABV.   A Crisp ale (unlike the wateriness of the Shipyard). Spice and a slightly metalic(?) taste around the edges - but the spice isn't entirely identifiable.  So it's fine... just not particularly pumkiny.

New ranking:
1) Elysian Night Owl
2) Southern Tier Pumking
3) Elysian Great Pumpkin
4) Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
5) Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale
6) Elysian Punuccino
X) Elysian Dark O' The Moon


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Still doing pumpkins. Dogfish Punkin Ale. 7% ABV.   A Crisp ale (unlike the wateriness of the Shipyard). Spice and a slightly metalic(?) taste around the edges - but the spice isn't entirely identifiable.  So it's fine... just not particularly pumkiny.
> 
> New ranking:
> 1) Elysian Night Owl
> 2) Southern Tier Pumking
> 3) Elysian Great Pumpkin
> 4) Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
> 5) Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale
> 6) Elysian Punuccino
> X) Elysian Dark O' The Moon




 Nice. I had a beer free week. Enjoying Krombacher it's just a Euro macro lager.


----------



## Zardnaar

Going out as we are back to level 1. 

 Monteith's dark.





 Don't really crave dark beers but everything else on the menu wasn't great.

 Edit: better than expected, getting towards the bottom and enjoying it.


----------



## Zardnaar

And number 2. Wayfarer Pilsner. 





 When in doubt default to a pilsner. I didn't like the one they had here but they've replaced it with a new on and it's tasty.

 Tui is an NZ bird. 








						Tūī - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife cares. Going to super market "want some beer"?

Sure why not.





Asked what I wanted. Indicated beer on left. Got beer on right.

Can't complain really thought that counts. Still better than our crap beer.


----------



## Cadence

> Don't really crave dark beers but everything else on the menu wasn't great.
> 
> Edit: better than expected, getting towards the bottom and enjoying it.




Darks are usually in my go-to range (stout, porter, dunkel, dunkel-weiss)...



> When in doubt default to a pilsner. I didn't like the one they had here but they've replaced it with a new on and it's tasty.




... Pilsner's are fine, but I'd get a Hefe first. 



> Asked what I wanted. Indicated beer on left. Got beer on right.
> 
> Can't complain really thought that counts. Still better than our crap beer.




Ouch!


----------



## Cadence

Continuing the pumpkins (one more after this?).

Southern Tier Warlock Imperial Pumpkin Stout. 8.6% ABV.  The smooth texture isn't nearly as overdone as the (non-pumpkin) Untitled Art Imperials, and is almost spot on. The pumpkin/spice flavor. Easily the best on the list so far.

New pumpkin ranking:
1) Southern Tier Warlock
2) Elysian Night Owl
3) Southern Tier Pumking
4) Elysian Great Pumpkin
5) Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
6) Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale
7) Elysian Punkuccino
X) Elysian Dark O' The Moon


----------



## Zaukrie

Cadence said:


> Still doing pumpkins. Dogfish Punkin Ale. 7% ABV.   A Crisp ale (unlike the wateriness of the Shipyard). Spice and a slightly metalic(?) taste around the edges - but the spice isn't entirely identifiable.  So it's fine... just not particularly pumkiny.
> 
> New ranking:
> 1) Elysian Night Owl
> 2) Southern Tier Pumking
> 3) Elysian Great Pumpkin
> 4) Dogfish Head Punkin Ale
> 5) Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale
> 6) Elysian Punuccino
> X) Elysian Dark O' The Moon




They seem to be varying year to year......but Pumking is good this year? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cadence

Zaukrie said:


> They seem to be varying year to year......but Pumking is good this year? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm




Was Pumking bad one year?

I have noticed variability bottle to bottle with the Elysians this year.


----------



## Zaukrie

Cadence said:


> Was Pumking bad one year?
> 
> I have noticed variability bottle to bottle with the Elysians this year.




It was pretty mediocre two years ago. IIRC


----------



## Zardnaar

Former craft beer got bought out by one of the bigger ones. 

 Still tastes good and one of the first back in 1993. Options were very limited back then. 





 One of three local breweries in my city. 

 Bit more hoppy than most Pilsners, not as hoppy as an IPA. 

 Good beer though.


----------



## Cadence

Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale.  10% ABV.  The first drink definitely makes it clear its bourbon barrel aged, a style I'm not usually a fan of.  The pumpkin is definitely secondary. I haven't had many bourbon barrel ones, but this might be my favorite of them and maybe I'd rate it higher if I was more used to them.  I'm kind of curious what folks like that style think.

Anyway, this is the last of the pumpkins for the year (although there are a few I might go back and compare to see if I agree with my original rankings):

New ranking (with Beer Advocate scores in parentheses):
1) Southern Tier Warlock (90/4.03)
2) Elysian Night Owl (89/3.97)
3) Southern Tier Pumking (92/4.13)
4) Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale (84/3.73)
5) Elysian Great Pumpkin (92/4.15)
6) Dogfish Head Punkin Ale (88/3.95)
7) Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale (70/3.03)
8) Elysian Punkuccino (92/4.17)
X) Elysian Dark O' The Moon (88/3.96)


----------



## Zardnaar

Back to my macro lagers. Took a break and didn't buy any for two weeks.


----------



## Cadence

Brauhaus Riegele Augustus Weizen Doppelbock, Fruchtig & Stark. 8% ABV.  Brewery goes back to 1386 in Augsburg, Germany. Not usually a fan of Doppelbocks, but this was pretty good.  Not up with the better hefe-weizens or dunkel-weizens for me, but I can see some folks loving it.  (89/4.08 on Beer Advocate).

Had the camera in the wrong mode, so the head went down quite a bit before I took it!


----------



## Cadence

Highland Brewing Seasonal Clawhammer Octoberfest Marzen Lager. 5% ABV.  I apparently need to try more Octoberfest.  I have no idea how to describe the flavor, but it was very drinkable. I'm kind of surprised Beer Advocate was only an 82 (Good)/3.64.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Highland Brewing Seasonal Clawhammer Octoberfest Marzen Lager. 5% ABV.  I apparently need to try more Octoberfest.  I have no idea how to describe the flavor, but it was very drinkable. I'm kind of surprised Beer Advocate was only an 82 (Good)/3.64.




 Beer advocates useful but it's very subjective and heavily skewed towards craft beers by microbreweries. 

 Some of the best I've had recently is craft beer by macro breweries or relatively normal beer made by craft breweries. 

 I don't mind an IPA but alot just go with more hops and a milk chocolate stout isn't that great lol.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review 
On Fleek from Stillwater Artisanal 

Great imperial stout. Great brewery. Dark, intense, malty goodness.
(I tweet these out whenever I have a beer, well, I just started)


----------



## Zaukrie

Had a night owl a couple days ago....quite good. Classic pumpkin beer taste.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Meet Your Maker from Monkless
Love this brewery. This beer tastes great. It is a Belgian dark ale. But way too effervescent. Maybe it was this bottle, but way too many bubbles.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Hazy Day in Brussels from Monkless
No surprise, given the brewery, this is good. Not hazy, though.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Meyer Lemon from Crooked Stave
It's fine. Maybe my expectations are too high for this brewery, but it's not overly flavorful, and the finish is just bitter. There is some lemon at the start, but, meh.


----------



## Cadence

Zaukrie said:


> Short beer review
> Meet Your Maker from Monkless
> Love this brewery. This beer tastes great. It is a Belgian dark ale. But way too effervescent. Maybe it was this bottle, but way too many bubbles.



I will keep my eye out for that brewery and Stillwater.


----------



## Zaukrie

Cadence said:


> I will keep my eye out for that brewery and Stillwater.



Stillwater is GREAT. I doubt Monkless is national....


----------



## Zardnaar

Going Russian again. 






They know their way around a potato. Not a bad brewski either.

 Baltika 6, Imperial Stout, IPA and APA and some beer apparently that was around in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Zardnaar

Decided to start with Baltika 6. It's a porter at 7%.





 Beer advocate gives it an 82 which is pretty good for a macro beer imho. Poured from a 470ml bottle, 2.6 standard drinks abv.









						Baltika #6 Porter | Baltika Breweries
					

Baltika #6 Porter is a Baltic Porter style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 82 with 1,016 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-25-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Probably do the Imperial Stout next it's 10% abv.

 Stinking hot day. Officially it's 25 but that's out at the airport I'm guessing late 20s.


----------



## Zardnaar

Baltika Imperial Stout. 





Thick head not as much of a burnt/caramel taste. At 10% though you can taste the booze.  

 3.5 abv in a 440ml bottle. Bit smoother than the last one. Six months over it's expiry date but that can improve dark beers in brown bottles.

 They kick like a mule, these two beers equivilent to a 6 pack.

88 I beer advocate.









						Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout | Baltika Breweries
					

Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout is a Russian Imperial Stout style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 86 with 151 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-26-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Cadence

Zaukrie said:


> I doubt Monkless is national....




Looks like the Pacific Northwest and parts of Wisconsin... but not the part I'm in in the summer.  :-(


----------



## Zardnaar

Zhigulevskoe Firmennoe (Жигулевское Фирменное) | Baltika Breweries
					

Zhigulevskoe Firmennoe (Жигулевское Фирменное) is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 77 with 12 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 69 on beer advocate. 





 Basically just a macro brew Euro golden lager. I like it, not great. 4.5% 900ml can.

 7/10 fair rating. Above average but just a beer (lager).


----------



## Zardnaar

Haven't felt the best today. Some strange mysterious reason. No regrets.

 Hmmnn. Decisions decisions.









						How to hold a beer festival during Covid: 'It's forced us to think'
					

It has not been easy preparing an event during Covid but attendance is looking strong, an organiser of a Dunedin beer and food festival says.




					www.rnz.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

APA from Russia. Gorkovskaya Breweries.


----------



## Zardnaar

Doh kinda forgot. 









						Dunedin beer fest kicks off
					

People are already queuing outside Forsyth Barr Stadium for Dunedin's annual Craft Beer and Food Festival. A line about 120 metres long has formed...




					www.odt.co.nz
				




 Finished my last beer tonight left an APA from those 7 or 8 beers posted earlier.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Sobrehumano Palena Ole...I think that's the name? From Jolly Pumpkin Artisan Ales.
If you like funky, oaked, beer, this is for you. Great example of the style. But if you don't like sours, or funk, you should avoid this beer. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Juicy from Crooked Stave
Quite good. Juicy, but not the juciest. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Zaukrie

Short beer review
Cocoa Cow from Sun River Brewing
Good. Not sweet, tastes like a bit of chocolate.


----------



## Zaukrie

Anyone know anything about mead? if so, would love to read about it....


----------



## Nilbog

Zaukrie said:


> Anyone know anything about mead? if so, would love to read about it....




I love Mead, however it gets me drunk very, very quickly!

The stuff i'm currently drinking is Viking Bloods Mead from the Lancashire mead company, its very rich which makes it perfect for cold winter nights 













						Viking's Blood Mead - Lancashire Mead Company | Viking Mead
					

Made with Blossom honey and a selection of forest fruits gives Viking's Blood Mead a distinctive red colour. This Viking mead is deceptively strong !




					www.lancashiremeadcompany.co.uk
				




I do have a drinking horn, but I only use that on special occasions


----------



## Zardnaar

Zaukrie said:


> Anyone know anything about mead? if so, would love to read about it....




 I wasn't a fan of it. Sweeut and didn't like the taste ymmv. Didn't get me drunk as I couldn't finish the bottle. They were selling 4 packs of it here. 

 I would try different types though.


----------



## Zaukrie

Nilbog said:


> I love Mead, however it gets me drunk very, very quickly!
> 
> The stuff i'm currently drinking is Viking Bloods Mead from the Lancashire mead company, its very rich which makes it perfect for cold winter nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking's Blood Mead - Lancashire Mead Company | Viking Mead
> 
> 
> Made with Blossom honey and a selection of forest fruits gives Viking's Blood Mead a distinctive red colour. This Viking mead is deceptively strong !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lancashiremeadcompany.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a drinking horn, but I only use that on special occasions



Saw that in the store. Almost bought it......


----------



## Nilbog

Zardnaar said:


> I wasn't a fan of it. Sweeut and didn't like the taste ymmv. Didn't get me drunk as I couldn't finish the bottle. They were selling 4 packs of it here.
> 
> I would try different types though.




It can be too sweet, but i would advise looking around as the quality varies a lot, and a lot of the more mas market brands tend to over sweeten. I'm guessing from the fact New Zealand makes some amazing honey, there must me some great Meads over there too


----------



## Zardnaar

Nilbog said:


> It can be too sweet, but i would advise looking around as the quality varies a lot, and a lot of the more mas market brands tend to over sweeten. I'm guessing from the fact New Zealand makes some amazing honey, there must me some great Meads over there too




 No idea. I don't really eat honey and one of the beer breweries made some and I bought a 4 pack.

 This was it.









						Love Buzz: </br> A mead debut </br> from Mac’s
					

Mac’s Beer - Time to get introduced to some of New Zealand’s craftiest flavours.




					macs.co.nz
				




 That company make a decent IPA/Pilsner.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yeah nah for me.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah nah for me.



Not a big Nitro fan.  Without the raspberry and lemon on the left and orange on the right they sound good to me though.  With them, I'm a bit iffy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Warm night, BBQ. 

 Take a break from Deutschland beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

The label is accurate 





Better than the expected. Needs cheese and ham.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gonna be a rough night 





 Staying up to 4am.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chocolate Chilli stout


----------



## Zardnaar

We're doing shot glasses of whatever 

 Not gonna be a rough night. Gonna be a messy night 





 Cider. 9.2%.





8.4. Sister in law likes the cider.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> The label is accurate
> 
> View attachment 128475
> 
> Better than the expected. Needs cheese and ham.




I love dill pickles... but this seems, ewww. :-/

Is better than expected ok?  Or still not great.


----------



## Cadence

Omnipollo Aon Pecan Mud Cake barrel aged Imperial Stout (aka Noa).  "Only" a 97 on beer advocate.  11%.   The greatest chocolate dessert beer I've ever had.   Really thick, no gritty mouth feel like some have.  Just enough alcohol taste so you know it's there.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I love dill pickles... but this seems, ewww. :-/
> 
> Is better than expected ok?  Or still not great.




 Wasn't great but not half bad. 

 All the weird stuff we just did shots vs whole can so it got shared. 

  Father on law mixed the Imperial Stout with lemonade and apparently that was really nice. 

 At 10% a bottle it kicks like a mule.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Omnipollo Aon Pecan Mud Cake barrel aged Imperial Stout (aka Noa).  "Only" a 97 on beer advocate.  11%.   The greatest chocolate dessert beer I've ever had.   Really thick, no gritty mouth feel like some have.  Just enough alcohol taste so you know it's there.




My one was only 88%.









						Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout | Baltika Breweries
					

Baltika Brew Collection - Russian Imperial Stout is a Russian Imperial Stout style beer brewed by Baltika Breweries in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation. Score: 86 with 151 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-26-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 It's a lot cheaper than the fancy fancy beer here. About $3 a bottle. Strong burnt malt/caramel taste.

 Your one looks nicer than the pumpkin one.

  We've got around 200 micro breweries here. Some crazy stuff being done like the pickle one.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Wasn't great but not half bad.
> 
> All the weird stuff we just did shots vs whole can so it got shared.
> 
> Father on law mixed the Imperial Stout with lemonade and apparently that was really nice.
> 
> At 10% a bottle it kicks like a mule.



Only having to do shots increases what I can tolerate by a lot.

Not sure if it would do Imperial Stout and Lemonade though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Only having to do shots increases what I can tolerate by a lot.
> 
> Not sure if it would do Imperial Stout and Lemonade though.




It's called a shandy iirc. Beer plus lemonade. 

 Old fashioned idea don't think I've seen anyone from generation X onwards do it. 
Didn't have many options back in the day though. If you wanted a low alcohol drink options were limited to watering something down.

 More or less stopped drinking once dinner turned up and skipped the big can of Baltika 7 so yeah ended up better than I thought. 

 Might have to get more of that imperial stout it went down well with the group.


----------



## Zardnaar

Not bad clean crisp lager with a touch of hop flavour but not as overwhelming as an APA/IPA. 




 Thumbs up.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Not bad clean crisp lager with a touch of hop flavour but not as overwhelming as an APA/IPA.
> 
> 
> Thumbs up.




Great bottle too


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> It's called a shandy iirc. Beer plus lemonade.



There are a lot of those sold here, but they're usually lemonade and something light (a lager or a wheat).  I'm a fan of those.  I've never heard of one with a Stout. I'll see if the idea grows on me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> There are a lot of those sold here, but they're usually lemonade and something light (a lager or a wheat).  I'm a fan of those.  I've never heard of one with a Stout. I'll see if the idea grows on me.




 It was an added option from a boomer. 

 You couldn't really get RTDs before the 90s and adding lemonade was and old fashioned thing.

  Monteith's was a micro/premium beer that got bought out by the big boys. But it's only marginally more expensive than normal beer. 

 Often I just buy whatever's on special that's a Euro style lager. Odds are it's still better than the cheap stuff at the same price range. 

 Birthday dinner tonight, happy hour beer is $3.50 usd and that can get you a hazy IPA or stout that's 5.8-6.8%. 

 There's also a beer cocktail which is the hazy ipa with tequila and lime in it. 

 Almost a litre but it costs around $12 usd. Think it's 5 or 6 standard drinks though one made me giggle last time.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nickel and dime stout.





 Gonna try a coffee IPA next. Busy Friday night. Happy hour craft beers.


----------



## Zardnaar

Coffee IPA, free cookie desert on a Friday.


----------



## Cadence

Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter.  5% ABV.   From a brewery dating back to 1758 in Tadcaster, Yorkshire.  If you want a porter that isn't flying off into chocolate, coffee, peanut butter, coconut, or whatnot... this one is really good.  It took me a while to get into it, because I apparently haven't had a good just-plain porter in a while.   A 93=Outstanding, 4.19/5 on Beer Advocate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter.  5% ABV.   From a brewery dating back to 1758 in Tadcaster, Yorkshire.  If you want a porter that isn't flying off into chocolate, coffee, peanut butter, coconut, or whatnot... this one is really good.  It took me a while to get into it, because I apparently haven't had a good just-plain porter in a while.   A 93=Outstanding, 4.19/5 on Beer Advocate.




 I think porters are overlooked because of stouts. 

  Haven't tried to many of them so have to investigate further. Don't mind Baltika 6.


----------



## Zaukrie

Cadence said:


> Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter.  5% ABV.   From a brewery dating back to 1758 in Tadcaster, Yorkshire.  If you want a porter that isn't flying off into chocolate, coffee, peanut butter, coconut, or whatnot... this one is really good.  It took me a while to get into it, because I apparently haven't had a good just-plain porter in a while.   A 93=Outstanding, 4.19/5 on Beer Advocate.



One of the first porters I ever had, way back in the day.


----------



## Zaukrie

Dumped it.


----------



## Zardnaar

No good? Just realised haven't had any beer for two weeks.


----------



## Zardnaar

Drought broke. 

 Monteith's black. Think it's a stout.




 Very smooth not to overpowering quite liked it.

 And a fruity pilsner.




 And 6 year old nephew hitting the hard stuff. Strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Zaukrie

Delicious, as you'd expect.


----------



## Cadence

Dogfish Head Campfire Amplifier - a s'mores inspired Milk Stout.  6.5 ABV.  They advertise it as "brewed with marshmallows, graham crackers, cocoa nibs, cinnamon, Madagascar vanilla beans and smoked malt."  I can tell the cocoa and I think the vanilla, the rest all kind of blends together. It seems light for a stout, and the flavors almost come together as artificial tasting, but just miss being too much so.  It's pretty good.  Beer Advocate has it as "Very Good" 88% and 3.92/5.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Dogfish Head Campfire Amplifier - a s'mores inspired Milk Stout.  6.5 ABV.  They advertise it as "brewed with marshmallows, graham crackers, cocoa nibs, cinnamon, Madagascar vanilla beans and smoked malt."  I can tell the cocoa and I think the vanilla, the rest all kind of blends together. It seems light for a stout, and the flavors almost come together as artificial tasting, but just miss being too much so.  It's pretty good.  Beer Advocate has it as "Very Good" 88% and 3.92/5.




 Would give that a shot.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting for decades we only had one lager option.





 This is the "pure" version. Not to bad. Vaguely similar to a Heineken. 

 Better than expected but just a beer.

Beer advocate had it lol, 71.









						Steinlager Pure | New Zealand Breweries Limited
					

Steinlager Pure is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by New Zealand Breweries Limited in New Zealand. Score: 72 with 128 ratings and reviews. Last update: 04-25-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Rating is fair imho 7/10 for me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Back to Russia.


----------



## Cadence

Founders Highly Acclaimed KBS - Barrel Aged Maple Mackinac Fudge Imperial Stout.  11% ABV.  Definitely fudge, a tiny bit of barrel age, couldn't taste the maple.  I wouldn't pick it over the Omnipollo or Sweet Baby Jesus (which isnt saying much because they're great),  but Beer Advocate had it a bit higher at 100 (4.54/5)!?!


----------



## Cadence

Front porch Happy Hour on December 23rd!?!   Weihenstephaner Vitus ... which taught me what a Weizenbock is (a lager, so not an ale like a Weisbier) and that I definitely prefer the ales.  On the other hand, if you like lagers, this one gets a 95-World Class and 4.3/5 out of Beer Advocate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Christmas here in NZ. We don't do a lunch but a breakfast. 




 8am bit early in the day for me but the girls like their wine. Moscato, rose moscato and sauvignon blanc.

 Treason all of them are Aussie!!!? For just a lager developed a taste for that Krombacher. 

 Supermarkets insane here so skipped buying some more exotic flavours.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nephew gave me a can of Baltika 7 for Christmas.


----------



## Zardnaar

IPAs both were quite nice.





 One on the left is very fruity/hoppy.  I prefer the one on the right as it's not as overpowering

 Not on beer advocate but both companies are. 

 Similar to this 1812. 









						1812 | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

1812 is a English Pale Ale style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: 86 with 42 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-17-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Emerson's is an expensive beer, Mac's owned by same company but semi craft beers at Macro prices. Emerson's also a home town beer with a restaurant.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> IPAs both were quite nice.
> 
> 
> One on the left is very fruity/hoppy.  I prefer the one on the right as it's not as overpowering



I've never had a fruity IPA before, that might be worth trying.


----------



## Cadence

Mid-cooking yesterday, Sun King Electric Reindeer seemed a suitable Christmas-eve break.  An American Style Brown Ale brewed with Ginger and Molasses.  Not usually a brown ale person, but this was pretty good.  And the can is great.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I've never had a fruity IPA before, that might be worth trying.




 Here IPA means more hops and then double it. So some taste hoppy/fruity


----------



## Zardnaar

Kassels Double cream milk stout 8.1%. Very good. 





Hmmn bit dark.


----------



## Zardnaar

Raspberry sour wheat beer. 

 Pass from me was not good. Tastes as advertised.


----------



## Zardnaar

Yet another hazy IPA 6%. Dime a dozen over here. 





  Quit nice tastes like the last one. Fruity/hoppy.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Raspberry sour wheat beer.
> 
> Pass from me was not good. Tastes as advertised.




I haven't found many sours I've liked even a little!


----------



## Cadence

Voyager's Getaway by Humble Forager.  An Imperial Pastry Porter with Coconut, Vanilla, and Cocoa. 12% ABV, 91 (4.17/5) on Beer advocate.  With the richness and ABV, it's a spectacular porter to split a can two or three ways with friends on a cold night (so this one won't get because I'm the only one here that drinks). Background is lanterns in the tree just downhill from the cabin I'm in.


----------



## Cadence

Thunderstruck Coffee Porter by Highland Brewing.  Definitely coffee - a bit moreso than I usually like (a bit bitter?) but not bad. If you want a coffee beer, this might be it.  Beer advocate gives it an 88 (very good) and 3.93/5.  5.8% ABV.  Last weekend for the tree being up.

In other news, my not-quite-teen learned that not all the green-gold cans he might grab out of the fridge are ginger-ale... and that a chocolate porter tastes very different than ginger-ale!  He was decidedly not a fan.


----------



## Cadence

Hi-Wire Brewing 10W-40.  Imperial Stout brewed with Coffee, Chocolate & Vanilla. Wow that's smooth. Nice flavor - my brain keeps wanting it to be thicker/heavier, but it's not (and I think that's a good thing). 8% ABV.  The 92 (Outstanding), 4.16/5, on Beer Advocate seems justified.


----------



## Cadence

Cadence said:


> Hi-Wire Brewing 10W-40.  Imperial Stout brewed with Coffee, Chocolate & Vanilla. Wow that's smooth. Nice flavor - my brain keeps wanting it to be thicker/heavier, but it's not (and I think that's a good thing). 8% ABV.  The 92 (Outstanding), 4.16/5, on Beer Advocate seems justified.




It was pointed out on my FB page that that's a lot of head.  I will confess to being a completely inept pourer, that was right down the middle.


----------



## Zardnaar

A dry few weeks. 

 Monteith's Phoenix IPA. 

NZ beer on special at supermarket. $20/dozen ($14 USD approx) 5% ABV. 





 Here we have two major breweries that on most beer plus imported and microbrewery. 

 This is from the one I'm not such a fan of but Monteith's is the best they have imho. I've posted their pilsner here before. 

 Well this one is a disappointment. Watery, barely hopped with slightly bitter aftertaste. Even for the price one can find better. 

 Still cheap enough and drinkable just a bit average. Wouldn't buy again same price as my Krombacher so fairly pointless buying it. 6/10 meh. 

 Drinking a second bottle now, 10 more to go. Probably take a week.


----------



## Zardnaar

Brother in-law hooked me up. Same brand hazy IPA 4.5%





 Better than the last one. A lot smoother but underwhelming a bit. Nice enough though 7/10.


----------



## Cadence

Southern Tier Salted Caramel Imperial Ale.  Wasn't sure what to expect on this one.  It's trying really hard to be cream soda.  I like beer, I like cream soda, this is not the way to combine the tastes.  It isn't bad, but either separate would be better.  Apparently they also make a Salted Caramel Imperial Stout.  8.6% ABV.   89 (Very Good), 4.19 out of 5 seems high.

Poured this one correclty-ish (as far as not having a huge head like the last one), but messed up the exposure on the picture.


----------



## Zardnaar

Back to old reliable, the he Stella was even more meh than the Phoenix IPA. Krombacher was free a thank you for feeding a cat. 





 Stella was free would not buy it though prefer not to drink it.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Back to old reliable, the he Stella was even more meh than the Phoenix IPA. Krombacher was free a thank you for feeding a cat.
> 
> View attachment 131711
> 
> Stella was free would not buy it though prefer not to drink it.




I have a friend who is a big Stella fan.  I've never been able to figure out why.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I have a friend who is a big Stella fan.  I've never been able to figure out why.




Yeah there's better and cheaper euro macro lagers. 

Here it's a "premium" beer costs a few bucks more per dozen than most. 

 Think it's a legacy thing when it was one of the few imported beers one could buy.


----------



## Zardnaar

At an Indian place warm summer night. Nothing kills a curry like a lager. 

 Took a punt on a hoppy pilsner. Not overly familiar with this brand. 





 Not to bad. More flavour than my underwhelming IPA the other day. Thinkihave 2 left out of that dozen. 

 Would give this one a 7.5. Drinkable and enjoyable would buy at the right price. Has smoother/nicer hopped pilsners but also had worse.


----------



## Cadence

Coopers Brewery Best Extra Stout from Australia.  I was surprised by a kind of fruit taste at first and then wasn't sure for another sip or too. I think it reminds me of one of some high percent chocolate bars that have a fruit reminiscent flavor. Was happy to see beer Advocate agrees about the taste.  They gave it an 87 (Very Good) 3.86/5.  Seems right.  Higher if you like the fruit on the edges, lower if not.  In the middle for me. 6.3% ABV.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Coopers Brewery Best Extra Stout from Australia.  I was surprised by a kind of fruit taste at first and then wasn't sure for another sip or too. I think it reminds me of one of some high percent chocolate bars that have a fruit reminiscent flavor. Was happy to see beer Advocate agrees about the taste.  They gave it an 87 (Very Good) 3.86/5.  Seems right.  Higher if you like the fruit on the edges, lower if not.  In the middle for me. 6.3% ABV.




 Wonder if I can get that one here? I'll look for it tomorrow. 

 Aussie beer is terrible (worse than our traditional beers also terrible).  but I haven't tried their craft beers much. Good wine though.


----------



## embee

Finished off the last of my Saint Valentine's Stout, a beer I brewed with chocolate, vanilla, rum, and raspberry. Managed to get the perfect amount of carbonation.

Paired with a nice sun-grown indica. Got me focused on organizing my collection just right.


----------



## Cadence

embee said:


> Finished off the last of my Saint Valentine's Stout, a beer I brewed with chocolate, vanilla, rum, and raspberry. Managed to get the perfect amount of carbonation.
> 
> Paired with a nice sun-grown indica. Got me focused on organizing my collection just right.




How.big of batches do you brew and what kind of set-up?


----------



## embee

Cadence said:


> How.big of batches do you brew and what kind of set-up?



Usually 5.5 gallon batches. 

It's a simple set-up. I have two converted Igloo coolers, one for the hot liquor and the other is the mash tun, with a false bottom. I cook in a 8 gallon SS pot over a propane camping stove. 

I have a couple of glass carboys, one for primary and then once that's done, I rack into the secondary. I use both a PLAATO and a Tilt to monitor the fermentation. The PLAATO does a good job of tracking the activity, while the Tilt is good for monitoring SG and temp. I have an old 7" tablet that I use as a monitor. 

I keep the carboys in my basement machine room. It's a steady 67* in there and there is virtually no sunlight. That makes it the ideal controlled environment for that. I keep the primary carboy on a worktable so when it's time to rack, I'm literally just putting the autosiphon in and letting gravity do the work. The primary carboy is 6.5 gallons. It's a nice visual cue for me to know which is primary and which is secondary and I can maximize my batches. Assuming about a half gallon of trub loss, I get about 2 cases of beer from a batch.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife's birthday 2.0. 

Nickel and Dime Dark by Good George. 





NZ microbrewery, stout ABV. Not to bad not much of a dark beer fan. Probably prefer a stronger porter/imperial stout in the 6.5-10% range. 

 Don't know until you try it's nice at least. 3.5/5 IPA next plan. Would drink again. Happy hour around $3 usd.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hazy Pilsner, bit if a failure on the hazy part but quite a nice beer. Slightly hoppy flavoured pilsner. 4/5 very good.


----------



## Zardnaar

IPA 6.2% things getting hazy


----------



## Zardnaar

Stinky hot day here so went I'ma mission. Craft beer section at supermarket.





That's half of it. 5 million people 200+ microbreweries.

 Came home with these. 





 NZ, Aussie, Samoa and 
 Europe represent.

 Might have to drink them fast so they don't go off.


----------



## Zardnaar

Vailima The taste of Samoa.





  Found this in the bottle store. Never had a Samoan beer before. Expectations were low due to looking like NZ lager . It comes in a 750ml bottle. 6.7% abv 4 standard drinks per bottle. 

 On the way home however I remembered th a Germans used to rule Samoa. Until New Zealand invaded erm liberated in WW1 from the oppressive German empire to the NZ erm glorious British empire. 

 Germans make decent beer and ex German breweries exist around the world. 

 Beer advocate had it as well. 









						Vailima | Samoa Breweries Limited
					

Vailima is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by Samoa Breweries Limited in Apia, Samoa. Score: 85 with 14 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-04-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




82/100 pretty damn good for typical lager expectations switched to somewhat enthusiastic.

 First sip somewhat disappointed. Tasted like an NZ generic lager from the 1980s. More investigation required. Further down the bottle it's a lot smoother with a pleasant sort of sweet after taste. A lot smoother than our generic 1980s only option. Stronger as well. 

 Overall pretty damn good. The Beer advocate one is fair enough, not bad for lager type beer and 6.7% bit of a kick. At $4.50usd a bottle I may have to do my bit to support the Samoan export economy since they're reliant on tourism.

Thumbs up few bottles of this more than two thumbs. Do d I mention nice aftertaste.


----------



## Zardnaar

Murica American Pale Ale. Behomoth Brewing Company











 APAs tend to have less hops than an IPA. In NZ IPAs basically mean more hops, add more hops on top of extra hops. 

 When your beer starts to taste like fruit salad you may have gone to far. 

 6% abv, 1.6 standard drinks per can. Behemoth normally make a good brew and they use a lot of satire to sell their beer. Their Dump the Trump seasonal brew sold out fast never got to try it. 



			https://www.behemothbrewing.co.nz/beer/dump-the-trump
		


 This APA is slightly fruity but the hop flavour isn't overpowering. By our standards that's subtle. Very smooth nice aftertaste. Quite like this one. I don't think it's on beer advocate but yeah probably best beer I have had recently. 

 4.5/5. Almost as good as my favorite Russian APA/IPA.

 Well damn I'm wrong. 









						'Murica | Behemoth Brewing Company
					

'Murica is a American Pale Ale style beer brewed by Behemoth Brewing Company in Mount Eden, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 3 ratings and reviews. Last update: 01-03-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Only one review at 4.3.


----------



## embee

Johnnie Walker Black with the season finale of The Expanse on.


----------



## Zardnaar

embee said:


> Johnnie Walker Black with the season finale of The Expanse on.View attachment 132203




 I don't do whiskey often. Watching Expanse tonight. 

 I like Canadian club on the rocks with ginger ale and a splash of lime juice.


----------



## Zardnaar

Victorian Bitter AKA VB




 Aussies favorite beer by volume. Generic lager bad memories from the 90s. Gets a whopping 5.9 on beer advocate. 









						Victoria Bitter (VB) | Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd.
					

Victoria Bitter (VB) is a American Adjunct Lager style beer brewed by Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd. in Southbank, Australia. Score: 59 with 351 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 This beer has a terrible reputation. I haven't drunk it since the 90's. It doesn't even pretend to be good. A meh beer from Russia tastes better. 

 On the positives. 
 It's a lager
It looks like a lager. 
Better than expected.

 It has an unpleasant smell. Taste was a bit of a surprise. I was expecting terrible but it managed to sneak in at barely drinkable. After two other beers though it might help. It's also 4.9% so it's a bit stronger than our typical 4% generic ales that manage to taste even worse. 

 This is not a good beer. On the plus side better than expected. I'm having it on a best case scenario. Half cut on other beers hot summer day. 

  Overall congrats Australia. Your crap beer is marginally better than our crap beer. I might be able to finish the can which is an improvement over out crap beer and it's stronger.  5/10 maybe drink if it's a hot day and the boss paid for it. Budweiser is a masterpiece by comparison.


----------



## embee

Zardnaar said:


> Victorian Bitter AKA VB
> View attachment 132204
> 
> Aussies favorite beer by volume. Generic lager bad memories from the 90s. Gets a whopping 5.9 on beer advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Bitter (VB) | Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd.
> 
> 
> Victoria Bitter (VB) is a American Adjunct Lager style beer brewed by Carlton & United Breweries, Ltd. in Southbank, Australia. Score: 59 with 351 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beer has a terrible reputation. I haven't drunk it since the 90's. It doesn't even pretend to be good.
> 
> On the positives.
> It's a lager
> It looks like a lager.
> 
> It has an unpleasant smell. Taste was a bit of a surprise. I was expecting terrible but it managed to sneak in at barely drinkable. After two other beers though it might help. It's also 4.9% so it's a bit stronger than our typical 4% generic ales that manage to taste even worse.
> 
> This is not a good beer. On the plus side better than expected. I'm having it on a best case scenario. Half cut on other beers hot summer day.
> 
> Overall congrats Australia. Your crap beer is marginally better than our crap beer. I might be able to finish the can which is an improvement over out crap beer and it's stronger.  5/10 maybe drink if it's a hot day and the boss paid for it. Budweiser is a masterpiece by comparison.



Sounds like Maryland's own infamously bad beer, National Bohemian.

But Natty Boh to us Marylanders.


----------



## Zardnaar

embee said:


> Sounds like Maryland's own infamously bad beer, National Bohemian.
> 
> But Natty Boh to us Marylanders.




 Is it worse than Bud? I kinda like Bud not much flavour or a bit watery but not unpleasant.


----------



## Zardnaar

Grolsch 5% abv



Dutch lager brewed under licence here in NZ.  Have not had for a long time. Last time I had it was when I got the pictured beer glass. 



 Perfectly adequate generic euro lagers. Nothing exciting no complaints. Should probably stop drinking but having pizza for dinner and it is a hot summer night. 

7/10. Basic does the job. My glass is around 450mls or 500 mls so really need a larger Russian bottle to fill it. Reminds me a bit of Zatecky Gus which is my go to for generic pilsner. ZG is a bit better than this one.

 United Nations world tour. Samoa,NZ, Aussie, Holland.

Grolsch Premium Lager | Grolsch Bierbrouwerij N.V.

72 beer advocate. Fair rating IMHO.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beer 5 by opening more like 9 ABV.





 Quite hoppy for a pilsner but not particularly exciting. Bit more bitter than my personal preference. 

 It is in beer advocate but much like most NZ craft beers not many reviews. 









						Bouncing Czech | Boundary Road Brewery
					

Bouncing Czech is a Bohemian / Czech Pilsner style beer brewed by Boundary Road Brewery in Papakura, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 6 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Nice enough but had better for cheaper. 7.2/10 not as good as a 7.5 better than 7. For the price probably pick generic German pilsner option as I can get 2.5 Krombacher's for the same price.

 Probably a bit pretentious calling itself a bouncing Czech Pilsner.


----------



## Zardnaar

Parrotdog Hazy IPA





  Now this is a hazy IPA. Perfectly balanced NZ craft brewery. Very similar to my favorite Russian IPA/APA. 

 Not to hoppy as mentioned some IPAs mistake more hops for good taste. 

 The Russian IPAs (and hard to find) are half the price at 7 % though this one is a bit stronger but not overwhelming in flavour. 

I really like this one. Bigger can as well (450mls). 2.4 standard drinks Aus/NZ 3.1 UK. 

 4.6 for me might even go 4.7. Pretty damn good. Best beer so far. Gonna shortlist this one gonna buy again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Harrington Rogue Hop Pilsner





 5%abv. Just a bitter pilsner. Nice enough gets the job done. Nothing special. Last beer of the night. Things a bit fuzzy.

 Weekends beer supply evaporated. I blame the pizza..

From worst to best inc price point.

VB
Boundary  Road pilsner
Harrington Pilsner
Grolsch Premium Pilsner
Vailima lager
Behemoth APA Murica
Parrotdog IPA

 Well done Samoa. Reasonably priced lager preferred it over some if the more expensive pilsners. Best bang for buck good start to the session 4 beers in a bottle by abv. 

 APA and IPA were nice. Everything else was ok except for the VB. VB doesn't pretend to be anything else though.

 Vailima is about the same price as premium/imported lagers that are "better". Sleeper hit outperformed expectations.

Bit sloshed but not to bad. Nice buzz watching The Wire. Gonna stop now ignore the wine.


----------



## embee

Zardnaar said:


> Is it worse than Bud? I kinda like Bud not much flavour or a bit watery but not unpleasant.



I'm not the best judge as to that question as I thoroughly detest Budweiser. The only mass-produced beverage less palatable than warm Coke is warm Bud. I've had it (the only beer available on a two-month dig out in the middle of the Negev desert) and it put me off the alleged lager permanently. 

Natty Boh compares to PBR, which isn't surprising as Pabst Brewing now brews Natty. Both have the same enjoyment factor: 

The first one goes down a little rough put if you muscle through it, the second one goes down significantly easier. Once you've pounded that one, the third can and all cans after that are very easy to drink. Which is good because it takes about 8 cans to get good and drunk on them. 

Both pair well with burgers, especially greasy burgers.


----------



## Zardnaar

embee said:


> I'm not the best judge as to that question as I thoroughly detest Budweiser. The only mass-produced beverage less palatable than warm Coke is warm Bud. I've had it (the only beer available on a two-month dig out in the middle of the Negev desert) and it put me off the alleged lager permanently.
> 
> Natty Boh compares to PBR, which isn't surprising as Pabst Brewing now brews Natty. Both have the same enjoyment factor:
> 
> The first one goes down a little rough put if you muscle through it, the second one goes down significantly easier. Once you've pounded that one, the third can and all cans after that are very easy to drink. Which is good because it takes about 8 cans to get good and drunk on them.
> 
> Both pair well with burgers, especially greasy burgers.




 I find Bud inoffensive. Not much flavour, bit watery. Makes it easy enough to drink.


----------



## Cadence

Leather Britches Porter by Blackberry Farm Brewery in Tennessee.  It's very light for a porter with a bit of bitterness.  The hints of fruit and chocolate are maybe too subtle for me. It's fine, but I wouldn't go out of my way to get it  6.4% ABV, 39 IBU.  Beer advocate only has 7 ratings for it.  The can label is part of the 48 Beer Project by artist Heidi Geist. The can explains that Leather Britches refers to a southern method for preserving green beans.


----------



## Zardnaar

Waitangi Day weekend over here. Long weekend. Hot summer day. Gonna be rough 





 Cheap APA about 1/3rd the price as previous effort. $15 usd for 10 pack.  Sucker for the packaging. 

 Hoping for the best not expecting much. 4.8% kinda weak for APA so....

 From Nelson NZ's "Sunshine State" equivalent. Good wine and hops up that way.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Waitangi Day weekend over here. Long weekend. Hot summer day. Gonna be rough




Happy Waitangi Day!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Happy Waitangi Day!




  It was yesterday, 3 day weekend. Wife's looking at a wine bottle and don't have to cook tonight.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> It was yesterday,




That's what happens when you don't name your national holiday after the day it falls on.


----------



## Cadence

RE: APA... 

It threw me off because I never see them called "American Pale Ales" ... but googling a few examples it was obvious that they're just Pale Ales from America.  Duh!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> RE: APA...
> 
> It threw me off because I never see them called "American Pale Ales" ... but googling a few examples it was obvious that they're just Pale Ales from America.  Duh!




 Idk used to be the hops were American maybe. 

 My translation is "less hoppy than an IPA".

 IPAs and variants really popular that you can get them from small supermarkets vs a bottle store or larger supermarket.

 Options a bit limited at my local.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> IPAs and variants really popular that you can get them from small supermarkets vs a bottle store or larger supermarket.



A few years ago over here IPAs were everywhere and driving other things off the shelfs.  Seems like it's not as bad anymore.


----------



## Zardnaar

Giving it a shot. 






 Pours with quite a frothy head. While not perfect this brand us on beer advocate.









						Stoke Gold | McCashin's Brewery
					

Stoke Gold is a American Pale Ale style beer brewed by McCashin's Brewery in Stoke, New Zealand. Score: 79 with 17 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




  Poor photo lighting was meh. Looks like a lager. I suppose that's the pale part of the APA 

 Vastly exceeded expectations and enjoyed it more than some of the more expensive beers from the other night at double the price. 

Mild GoP taste, easy to drink what more does one need?

 Probably a 3.75/5 but for the price one could round it up to a 4/5.


----------



## Cadence

Early Morning Tug, a Milk Stout by Seminar Brewing in Florence, SC. 5.6% ABV - not many ratings on Beer Advocate.  Definitely coffee, but not too much - if I was a coffee fan I think I'd love this. As it is, pretty good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nothing to exciting.

 Boundry Road Breweries Czech Pilsner. 





 One of the nicer pilsners I've had at least lately. 

 Craft beers a bit to hit and miss.


----------



## Cadence

Lincoln's Gift Oyster Stout

"Union General William Tecumseh Sherman torched most of the Confederate South on his 1864 March to the Sea, but his swath of destruction met its end when he came upon the lovely city of Savannah, GA. Overcome by its beauty and bounty, tough old Sherman presented an unscathed Savannah to President Abraham Lincoln as a Christmas gift.

Service Brewing Co. honors the 16th president of these United States with a beer based on one of Lincoln’s other favorite gifts—the kind that come from the sea. Lincoln’s Gift is a sweet stout brewed with locally harvested May River oysters, giving this traditional dark beer a slightly briny character."

5.5% ABV from Savannah, Georgia.   89/100 Very Good (3.99/5) on Beer Advocate.

It tastes just fine and nothing strange... but I can't stop thinking of the Oysters.  I wonder what I'd think of it if I didn't know.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Lincoln's Gift Oyster Stout
> 
> "Union General William Tecumseh Sherman torched most of the Confederate South on his 1864 March to the Sea, but his swath of destruction met its end when he came upon the lovely city of Savannah, GA. Overcome by its beauty and bounty, tough old Sherman presented an unscathed Savannah to President Abraham Lincoln as a Christmas gift.
> 
> Service Brewing Co. honors the 16th president of these United States with a beer based on one of Lincoln’s other favorite gifts—the kind that come from the sea. Lincoln’s Gift is a sweet stout brewed with locally harvested May River oysters, giving this traditional dark beer a slightly briny character."
> 
> 5.5% ABV from Savannah, Georgia.   89/100 Very Good (3.99/5) on Beer Advocate.
> 
> It tastes just fine and nothing strange... but I can't stop thinking of the Oysters.  I wonder what I'd think of it if I didn't know.




 I saw an oyster beer here at 12%. Passed in it seafood flavoured beer bleah.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> I saw an oyster beer here at 12%. Passed in it seafood flavoured beer bleah.



I have them pull mixed six packs for me here (their choices).  I doubt it would have been chosen if I had been picking myself .  I was just glad it didn't taste like sea food as far as I could tell!


----------



## Zardnaar

No idea what a Pacific PA is but can looked cool and options were limited at flyspeck supemarket. 





 4.6%. pretty average tbh. Paid twice as much as generic IPA/APA and it's weaker and tastes worse. Kind of a tropical take on fruity hop taste.

 Not particularly exciting 7/10 being generous but at price point 6/10. Wouldn't buy again. It's drinkable but could probably get a similar effect dropping a half shot of fruit juice into an IPA.

 I liked the colour on the can but Baltika 7 similar colour a lot better bang for buck.

 Downgraded to a 5 barely drinkable. 

 Beer scale.

10. Perfect beer probably never award 
9. Excellent one of the best. 
8. Good beer
7. Not bad at all. 
6. Drinkable
5. Barely drinkable. 
4. Prefer not to drink might go down the drain. 
3. Will go down the drain before you finish bottle. 
2. Down drain around half way mark. 
1. Revolting down drain first mouth full.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Downgraded to a 5 barely drinkable.
> 
> Beer scale.
> 
> 10. Perfect beer probably never award
> 9. Excellent one of the best.
> 8. Good beer
> 7. Not bad at all.
> 6. Drinkable
> 5. Barely drinkable.
> 4. Prefer not to drink might go down the drain.
> 3. Will go down the drain before you finish bottle.
> 2. Down drain around half way mark.
> 1. Revolting down drain first mouth full.




I like your scale.  At what level would you actually pay $ for it again or intentionally seek it out?


----------



## Cadence

Ponysaurus Export Stout from Ponysaurus Brewing in Durham, NC.  Pint can, 6.2% ABV.  Definite unsweet coffee taste, with a feel of real fine carbonation as it goes down. 86 (Very Good), 3.9/5 on Beer Advocate seems about right.  I'm blaming that it foamed right out of the can for my atrocious pour. 

7 on the Zardnaar scale.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I like your scale.  At what level would you actually pay $ for it again or intentionally seek it out?




 Probably 7.  Maybe a 6 depending on price/location/options. 

 Eg you're in a small town buying beer from the local bar or end of day supermarket with not much left on shelf.

 4 and 5 is if someone else has paid for it there's no other option and it's a hot day.  Eg you're out on a boat and there's free beer and you open the fridge and noooooooooo.

6 is like your bog standard drinkable lager, 7 similar but you like drinking it. Our standard traditional beer are ales and they're not nice.


----------



## Zardnaar

Panhead APA. 





 Sort of a cloudy APA. Slightly bitter undertaste but not unpleasant. Beer for the week delicious 8/10.


----------



## Cadence

My two favorite weizens so far have been the Weihenstephaner Dunkel Weizen and the Maisel's Original Hefeweizen.  This is the second of two bottles of this one from the last pair of mixed six packs, and this time it had a bit more of a hefe-ish  banana-like flavor in the background than I remember from the first one. Either way, I think I like this better than their  original and need to do a comparison with the Weihenstephaner.  5.4% ABV. Beer advocate only has it as a 3.74/5 and 84 Good.  I agree with one of the reviews there that that seems way low.  I think this seals it that the dunkel weizens are my favorites up there with the porters and stouts (and totally different from them).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> My two favorite weizens so far have been the Weihenstephaner Dunkel Weizen and the Maisel's Original Hefeweizen.  This is the second of two bottles of this one from the last pair of mixed six packs, and this time it had a bit more of a hefe-ish  banana-like flavor in the background than I remember from the first one. Either way, I think I like this better than their  original and need to do a comparison with the Weihenstephaner.  5.4% ABV. Beer advocate only has it as a 3.74/5 and 84 Good.  I agree with one of the reviews there that that seems way low.  I think this seals it that the dunkel weizens are my favorites up there with the porters and stouts (and totally different from them).




Can you get Baltika in your area? Baltika 6 is a porter at around half the price of most and it tastes better than a few.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Can you get Baltika in your area? Baltika 6 is a porter at around half the price of most and it tastes better than a few.




I will try to remember to ask if they carry it next time I order for curb-side pick-up (probably a few weeks out).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I will try to remember to ask if they carry it next time I order for curb-side pick-up (probably a few weeks out).




 It's Russian but they're owned by Carlsburg group. Rated high for a macro brewery on beeradvocate. Waiting for some to chill I'll have one up in an hour or so.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went out for lunch and the supermarket over the road had cabs of Oettinger at $2 ($1.50 usd) a can. That's cheaper than a can of coke at the gamestore or kebab place ($2.50). 

 Bought 5 cans same price as a McDonalds combo. 12 of these cans are similar in price to a dozen budweiser or other imported lager. Each can is 500ml 4.7% 1.9 abv. 

 Close to 2 dozen generic ales that would usually cost $36-$40. 35 beers to 5E PHB.





How bad can it be? Expectations were rock bottom. It's German though insert stereotype. Brewed according to the German beer purity laws. 

 Thought it may have been dated stock but it expires on the 15/10/21. 

  Can looked cool I like that shade of blue. Well it poured very frothy pale golden colour with a faint scent of grains.  

  Slightly bitter taste vs say Krombacher my other cheap generic German pilsner which is a bit sweeter. 

 Otherwise fairly big standard Euro lager. Probably a 6.5 it's nice enough but at that price I'm going to kick this up to a 7 could even go to a 7.5. 

 It's being sold at a 4/10 barely drinkable cheap swill student beer I'm poor as F price.

 Reminds me a bit of Baltika 5 but cheaper and bigger can.

 72 on beer advocate. 









						Oettinger Pils | Oettinger Brauerei GmbH
					

Oettinger Pils is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by Oettinger Brauerei GmbH in Oettingen, Germany. Score: 71 with 146 ratings and reviews. Last update: 11-29-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 33% off for what it is bargain. Agree with beeradvocate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gorkovskaya Brewer
IPA 5.9% 440ml Bottle






 Around a year ago this was one of my favorite beers. Fits perfectly in my Grolsch glass. 

 IPAs are very big in NZ. The problem is they just add more and more hops. 

  This one's more subtle still has that nice hop flavour one expects from an IPA but it's not so in your face. Better balanced and smoother than most NZ IPAs. 

 It's also a lot cheaper $3.50 NZD vs around $6 for something similar. 

 I quite like this one. And their APAs also pretty damned good. 

 Going to be generous here 8.5/10.


----------



## Cadence

Schneider Weisse Original German Hefe-Weizen Ale.  Brewery founded 1872, 5.4% ABV.  89 Very Good, 4/5 on Beer Advocate.  Didn't get any of the stereotypical Hefe banana. Might have caught a hint of what some places describe as the bubble-gum flavor in the background but wasn't sure.  In any case, it was certainly at least very good (8/10).


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Orange Roughy. 

 Named after a fish the barmaid said it's a tropical pale ale. 





 Turns out it looks like a hazy IPA. The hop taste wasn't as strong which I like as NZ tends to overdo the hops in IPAs. 

 Closest thing I can think of is a hazy APA.  It's just a very nice almost orange/fruit juice coloured beer. 

 Double thumbs up currently enjoying it. 9/10 gonna get some at the supermarket. 

 Also a local beer brewed in a new facility (brewed locally since 1992). Early start on craft beers.


----------



## Zardnaar

No comment. 









						The medical aftermath of St Patrick's Day in Dunedin
					

St Patrick's Day was comparable to New Year's Eve for those on the frontline at Dunedin Hospital's emergency department.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's 1812 Pale Ale. 









						1812 | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

1812 is a English Pale Ale style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: 86 with 42 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-17-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				








5% 83 on beer advocate. 

 Emerson's is a local company that has been doing craft type beers since 1992. Bought out by one of the big boys they haven't changed afaik. 

 Just a nice slightly hoppy pale ale. Bought a 6 pack of various beers from Emerson's and this is the first one. Beer advocate us a fair score ar 83 IMHO.

  I like the canon on the label.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Big Rig 5.2%





 Fairly typical APA slightly bitter. Probably prefer one less bitter but still tasty.  Still had better APAs no regrets.

 Not that different to the previous one. 

 8/10.


----------



## Cadence

Julius Echter Hefe-Weissbier Hell. 90/100 Outstanding, 4.02/5 on Beer Advocate. 5.3% ABV.  Apparently (according to the internet) in addition to banana or bubblegum, a Hefe could also have a taste of wheat bread or cloves.  This one might be more of the bread side than some?  It was certainly drinkable, but it wouldn't be one I'd go out of the way to get.  7 out of 10 on the Z scale.


----------



## Zardnaar

Public holiday tomorrow. Happy afternoon vs hour. 





Gorkovskaya Brewery APA, 5.5%.

 Similar price to Emerson's last night. Stronger though and not as bitter so goes down easier. This and their IPA probably on my shortlist of favorite beers. 

8.5.

 And some Aussie candy water. Grape flavoured.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's London Porter 5%

 The Russian beer hit me hard. This one weaker but tastes pretty damn good. 

 Normally I don't drink a lot of porters but developing a taste for dark beer. 8/10 not to bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's IPA Bird Dog 7%





 One of the better NZ IPAs I have had. Slightly bitter but not overwhelmingnhops flavour. Nice cloudy color. 

 On beer advocate but not enough reviews.










						Bird Dog | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

Bird Dog is a American IPA style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 8 ratings and reviews. Last update: 08-08-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 8/10 for me it's hard for Emerson's to balls up a beer. Probably prefer the Gorkovskaya Brewery IPA as it not as bitter. Need to try side by side. 

 Pretty damn good though.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Public holiday tomorrow. Happy afternoon vs hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorkovskaya Brewery APA, 5.5%.
> 
> Similar price to Emerson's last night. Stronger though and not as bitter so goes down easier. This and their IPA probably on my shortlist of favorite beers.
> 
> 8.5.
> 
> And some Aussie candy water. Grape flavoured.




Enjoy the Holiday!  As for the bottle label, we just had our first hummingbird of the spring outside the window by the computer early this morning.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Enjoy the Holiday!  As for the bottle label, we just had our first hummingbird of the spring outside the window by the computer early this morning.




 Nice don't have hummingbirds here. Favorite birds a kea but don't have them locally gotta be in the mountains.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Pilsner 5%



 Clean crisp lager with slight hoppy taste. Pilsners were an old favorite of mine and this is one of the better ones IMHO. 8.5/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Bookbinder session ale 3.7%.









 A low alcohol malted ale. Not bitter and very easy to drink on a hot autumn day. 

 No idea what a session ale is but it tastes good. A nice alevtyats not hoppy like every other pale variety here. 

 8/10 prefer a stronger drink but I liked the taste and not feeling like a stronger taste anyway. 82 on beeradvocate but lack of reviews.









						Bookbinder | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

Bookbinder is a English Bitter style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: 85 with 18 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-19-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Last one for Emerson's 6 pack variety. Mixing them last night a bit of a mistake. 

 Bloody good beer overall thanks Emerson's. I knew they would be good in advance but haven't had for a while.


----------



## Cadence

Bell's Expedition Imperial Stout, 35th Anniversary.  11.5% ABV. The usual one is only around 10.5% ABV, and gets 4.29/5 and 95 World Class on Beer Advocate.  Very thick. Coffee taste, some bitterness, and you can tell the alcohol is there.  If you like those three things this should be great.  I only like 0.5 out of 3 of them and it was still ok.   6 out of 10 on the Z scale for me, likely much higher for others.


----------



## Zardnaar

Coffee flavour beer not a fan. 

 Series of ads for my local beer from 1990's/early 2000's. 

 It's crap beer but the ad campaign was successful.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tuatara Hazy APA 5.5%
to have wotha meal. 




 In a massive Heineken glass. Think APAs are my favourite beers


----------



## Zardnaar

Stokes IPA 4.8%.





 Probably wouldn't buy this brand again after an underwhelming APA. 

 It would have to be dirt cheap, in this case free or close enough to it. 

  Well the price was right. Kind of a watery IPA with subtle hops taste. Has a decent aftertaste. Probably a 6.5 but it's getting nicer so maybe a 7 being generous.


----------



## Zardnaar

Obolon Strong 7.1% Ukraine's finest. 




  Well tried to be optimistic but it's going down the drain. 3/10.


----------



## Cadence

Hh on the porch makes it harder to post quickly, so I'm three weeks behind.

DuClaw's Dirty Little Freak, Coconut Caramel Chocolate Brown Ale.  It has a little bit more bitterness than I prefer and it's a bit more light bodied than I'm used to for these flavors. I really wish it was a Stout.  Still very drinkable (does DuClaw make anything that's not good?). 5.8% ABV.  85/100 Very Good, 3.75/5 on Beer Advocate.    I give it 7.5 or 8 out of 10 on the Z scale.

Savannah River Brewing Co.'s Beacons.  A milk stout brewed with coffee, lactose, and chocolate.  6% ABV.   Only 5 ratings on Beer Advocate.  The coffee and chocolate are right on. I'm usually not a huge fan of milk stouts, but this one is just fine.  The can art is very busy - the perspective is apparently a tiny cameraman on the beach looking up at a crab who doesn't like the light from a lighthouse in the distance (1/3rd of the way further around the can) and the font on the name was awfully ornate. (It poured more than that, I forgot and took a drink before the pic).  7 out of 10 on the Z scale.

Fuller's London Porter.  Like the Coopers Brewery Best Extra Stout it had a fruit taste to me - some of the reviews mention raisin or plum like, some mention dark chocolate, and some I'm wondering if it was the same beer.  Beer advocate gives it a 4.21/5 and 94/100 outstanding.  5.4% ABV. The fruit edge to the flavor didn't do it for me, but it was drinkable.  A friend posted that Fuller's is known for not traveling well.  6 out of 10 on the Z scale.


----------



## Cadence

<duplicate>


----------



## Zardnaar

Big weekend, ANZAC day Australia New Zealand Army Core day). 






Drinking done Indiand and Russian beers with Australian wine because in 1915 the ANZACs invaded Turkey on behalf of the UK because Germany invaded Belgium and France due to a Serb shooting an Austrian in Bosnia.  So we have a long weekend.


----------



## Zardnaar

400km drive and I find this. 




 Disappeared after Covid lockdown locally.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> 400km drive and I find this.
> 
> 
> Disappeared after Covid lockdown locally.




What's it like?


----------



## Cadence

Left Hand Brewing Co., Wake Up Dead, Nitro Imperial Stout. Can says "Super smooth with notes of cocoa and dried fruit" 10.2% ABV. 3.9/5, 88/100 Very Good on Beer Advocate.

I usually don't order nitros, but this was good. Didn't really catch the dried fruit taste they advertised, and couldn't tell it was 10.2 (so those are both plusses).

If I did more nitros it would be at least an 8... and I might still give it that.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> What's it like?




 It's a type of pilsner. It's not amazing or anything just easy to drink. 

 The more exotic beers are nice with a meal or whatever but not so great when you decide to have a few. 

 That one and the Russian IPAs and APAs went down well with the group.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pint if Panhead Supercharger. 

A hoppy pilsner or IPA not sure. 





 Nice enough but not amazing 7/10 beer weekend.


----------



## Zardnaar

Weekend was a non event in the booze thing. Wasn't feeling the best and didn't even finish my beer at the pub. 

 Nothing wrong with the beer just ate to much bad food. 

  Bought a grand total of two packets of D&D minis. 





 Came back with this though. Only drunk 3/12 kingfisher. Each of these babies is 900mls.


----------



## Cadence

Xingu Brazilian Black Beer.   It used to be one of the more variable ones from bottle to bottle (not sure if that's still the case), and I describe it as the black-cherry soda of beers.  3.49/5 and 79/100 okay on beer advocate.  4.6% ABV.  Several hundred different beers and a two decades ago this was in my regular rotation.  Not anymore, but I might bump it to 80/100 for old time's sake.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sad lack of variety in my beers. In three weeks I've been finishing off that dozen Kingfishers and drunk 2/7 large cans of Zatecky Gus. 

 About 4 litres/ gallon approx total.


----------



## Zardnaar

Took me 5 weeks to drink the dozen Kingfishers and Zatecky Gus cans. Sober for the whole lot (one at a time basically). Out of beer now. 

 Had this tonight Orange Roughy tropical ale. 





 That's a pint!!


----------



## Zardnaar

Think in getting a short list of favorite beers. This is one of them. 




 Tuatara Hazy pale ale. Can't remember the % I think it's 5.2%.

 Doesn't seem to be on beer advocate but several other Tuatara beers are ranging from 8.1-9.2.


----------



## dragoner

St Pete is like my hometown, Baltika is still kinda considered cheap, most of my friends usually just get their non-alcoholic grapefruit and mix it with vodka or gin (song by local St P band Leningrad- In Piter We Drink). My mother was Czech though (Czech, Jewish, and Sinti really), she cared for wine mostly, if not harder stuff. I do beers usually, and I like the Pilsner Urquell tall cans I get at the local liquor store.

The only time I have really done Kingfisher is when having Indian food.

Pints out at the pub game night pre-quarantine were Sierra Nevada or Yuenglings.


----------



## Zardnaar

dragoner said:


> St Pete is like my hometown, Baltika is still kinda considered cheap, most of my friends usually just get their non-alcoholic grapefruit and mix it with vodka or gin (song by local St P band Leningrad- In Piter We Drink). My mother was Czech though (Czech, Jewish, and Sinti really), she cared for wine mostly, if not harder stuff. I do beers usually, and I like the Pilsner Urquell tall cans I get at the local liquor store.
> 
> The only time I have really done Kingfisher is when having Indian food.
> 
> Pints out at the pub game night pre-quarantine were Sierra Nevada or Yuenglings.




 Baltika here is similar in price to every other Euro type lager. Baltika 9 is very cheap for most abv% per dollar. Baltika 7 us alright, 6 us good along with imperial stout. I like Zatecky Gus better. 

 Think I like generic eurolagers for my drip along with various pale ales.


----------



## dragoner

Zardnaar said:


> Baltika here is similar in price to every other Euro type lager. Baltika 9 is very cheap for most abv% per dollar. Baltika 7 us alright, 6 us good along with imperial stout. I like Zatecky Gus better.
> 
> Think I like generic eurolagers for my drip along with various pale ales.



That is their thing, I always thought, the high alcohol beers. Germans do the Spaten Optimater, I have had those, however when I was going to school in Austria, I would have Stiegl grapefruit beer and vodka. Living in the UK it was whatever was cheap at the pub.


----------



## Zardnaar

dragoner said:


> That is their thing, I always thought, the high alcohol beers. Germans do the Spaten Optimater, I have had those, however when I was going to school in Austria, I would have Stiegl grapefruit beer and vodka. Living in the UK it was whatever was cheap at the pub.




 When I'm out having a meal probably some sort of pale ale, at home a nice generic lager. 

 Generic lager varies usually whatever's cheap at the supermarket but I'll look for. 

Zatecky Gus
Krombacher
Carlsburg Pilsner

 Not a particular fan of Heineken though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Woke up this morning with cold sweats, a headache and feeling like crap. 

 Got some blood in the alcohol stream accidentally. 

 No beer. Some sort of Aussie lolly water. 





 Only 6% and sweet.


----------



## Zardnaar

Whatever this is. 





 Tastes like watered down strawberry vodka. Haven't bought any booze for 2 months and found this floating around. 

 Not sure I can knock this back. Heading towards a 2/10 or 3/10 seeing how much I can stomach it.

 Edit. 1/10 few mouthfuls in feeling bleah. Would make me sick if I drink a lot. It's actually unpleasant to drink. 

  Sister in law likes it, I'll see what the drains opinion is.

 It's worse than that Ukrainian beer I bought. A lot worse than that crap Aussie beer I bought which was semi drinkable.


----------



## Zardnaar

Urbanaut Tropical Imperial Stout





  Random find at the supermarket coming in a smaller hipater can 250ml. Didn't bother reading the can but it's 12% 2.4 abv.

No idea what a tropical imperial stout tastes like. Tropical here often means more hops. 

Strong burnt taste on first sip that mellows out more you drink. Potent stuff typical Imperial Stout though. 

 The tropical taste is a slightly fruity taste slight sweet mitigating the bitterness of the stout. 

 Can says dark chocolate and toffee taste with aromatic burst of tropical fruit and coconut. Bit pretentious but it tasted good. 

Hop varieties Mosaic Sabro and Cyro. Whatever they are. 

Nice enough 8/10. Would drink again but I don't think you would want to go crazy.


----------



## Cadence

A month behind posting.  Today's was virtual happy hour due to other engagements - Guinness Nitro Cold Brew Coffee Stout.  This one scared me because it had the most coffee smell I've ever experienced in a beer, but it was really good (and Guinness' are still the only Nitros I'm a fan of).   Beer Advocate has it 4.05/5, 89 Very Good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> View attachment 140191View attachment 140192
> 
> A month behind posting.  Today's was virtual happy hour due to other engagements - Guinness Nitro Cold Brew Coffee Stout.  This one scared me because it had the most coffee smell I've ever experienced in a beer, but it was really good (and Guinness' are still the only Nitros I'm a fan of).   Beer Advocate has it 4.05/5, 89 Very Good.




 Some of those strong stouts have a coffee taste anyway. 

  Might grab some beers tonight see how I feel. Think I like 3 types. 

1. Eurolagers. Basically clean crisp lager just a beer with a preference for pilsners.

2. APA. The lagers of the ale world. Hoppy taste but not usually as strong as an IPA. 

3. Various Imperial Stouts and Porters/Stouts in general if I'm in the mood. 

 The over the top craft beers not so much.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Some of those strong stouts have a coffee taste anyway.



I've had some with much more coffee taste, but none with this much smell.  I wonder if the nitro helps?


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I've had some with much more coffee taste, but none with this much smell.  I wonder if the nitro helps?




 What does nitro mean here?


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> What does nitro mean here?



Nitrogen for the bubbles instead of C02.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Nitrogen for the bubbles instead of C02.




 Was wondering if it's that or a marketing gimmick. 

 IDK maybe the nitrogen brews it out stronger.


----------



## Zardnaar

Didn't buy any beer this week except for this IPA. 




 Went out for coffee turned into lunch. Venison andplumpie, chips, salad and an IPA for around $12 usd.


----------



## Zardnaar

Think it was similar to this one. Same company. 









						Mac's Green Beret | Mac's Brewery
					

Mac's Green Beret is a American IPA style beer brewed by Mac's Brewery in New Zealand. Score: n/a with 5 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 It was just an IPA perfectly drinkable/nice nothing amazing 7/10. Hops taste was subdued compared to most NZ IPAs (more hops, add more hops and still more hops).


----------



## Zardnaar

Pint of Emerson's APA at local restaurant.

View attachment 140351

 87 on beer advocate.









						APA | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

APA is a American Pale Ale style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: 89 with 12 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Slightly over rated IMHO. Nice beer but it's just an APA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sometimes it pays to look around random supermarkets and bottles stores. 



 Gorkovskaya Brewery Chocolate Stout. 7% abv. 

  Smells like chocolate  big surprise. Actually tastes a bit like it as far as these types of beers go. 

 Not very bitter either almost sweet. 

  Very good anyway and chocolate stouts not usually my go to but I like this brands APA/IPA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beautiful weather
 Yard hasn't dried out since May. 



 Drinking some of Russia's finest Baltika 6&7. Wife's hooking into some lolly water a passion fruit and mango Seltzer.

Edit. 900ml can of Baltika 7 and the large bottle of 6 is 6 standard drinks and then some. 

 "Sweetie I only had 2 beers". 

 She failed on the can of apple crumble cider. Tastes like spiced cinnamon cider. Not a fan of cider generally but this one's all right.


----------



## Zardnaar

Can't let good booze go to waste. Now drinking apple crumble cider.



 Said cider it's ok. 6/10. 



  Russian portion sizes generous da? Can probably costs more to produce than the beer. 

 Kiwi generic lager better? Nyet.

 Mental not to self. Don't get these again although it wasn't my idea.  Still better than that Ukrainian beer and that strawberry flavoured whatever. 



4/10 for both pass.

7/10 for Baltika 7 tonight in generic reasonably priced Eurolager while I'll go with beer advocate for the Baltika 6. 
Baltika #6 Porter | Baltika Breweries
Around half the price of NZ dark beers and better than a few of them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Canadian Club RTD aka lolly/candy water.



 RTDs are popular bhete. I've never really liked them much as they're to swear. This one's an exception due to the Ginger Ale. 

 I've heard USA doesn't have ginger ale but have something called Canadian Dry. 

 I prefer making my own with a double shot of Canadian Club, ginger ale and a splash of lime juice.

 Dangerous combo as it's not sweet and one can do half the bottle or more in one sitting. Haven't done that since 2018 the hangover lasted 3 days. 

 That was more of a 5 bottles of spirits plus beer bender with Alabama, Canada, Pakeha and Maori representing. Until 5 am just because mate proposed.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bought a dozen Mac's Rock Hop pilsners. 

 Used to be my favorite beer but tastes have changed last 3 years. 

 Still tastes good at least.



 7.5/10 think I just prefer APAs now. 

 And a single can of Heineken. Haven't drunk it for a while and don't remember the taste.


----------



## the Jester

Zardnaar said:


> Was wondering if it's that or a marketing gimmick.
> 
> IDK maybe the nitrogen brews it out stronger.



In my limited experience, nitro beers tend to have a bit creamier texture. But I don't know whether I'd put that on the nitrogen at all.


----------



## the Jester

It's not beer, but I put four ghost peppers in here for a forthcoming camping trip. I have a feeling that it's gonna be painful. I've done a bottle of Captain Morgan's with one ghost in it before, and it was just right- If you took a sip, it would grab you by the lapels, pick you up and shake you, and then put you back down and step away. Both spicy lovers and not-spicy-lovers enjoyed it. This should be on another level.


----------



## Zardnaar

Potato juice dangerous stuff.


----------



## the Jester

Zardnaar said:


> Potato juice dangerous stuff.



It's less the potato juice and more the ghost pepper oils...


----------



## Zardnaar

Picked up for under half price via wife's staff sales. 



22 cana of Baltika 7. Over 20 litres. Should see me through to the weekend!!!


----------



## Cadence

Playing catch up for being a slacker with posting this summer...

Avery Brewing (Bourbon) Barrel-Aged Vanilla Bean Stout.  92 Outstanding, 4.13/5 on Beer Advocate, 10.5% ABV.  Earned it's rating.  Many bourbon barrel ones  overplay it, as do vanilla ones.  This one has the flavors complement each other just fine.



Split a Hodag pilsner with my dad (hence the half glass) after arriving back to their place from vacation.  From the Hodag Store in Rhinelander, WI.  Brewed at the Northwoods Brew Pub in Osseo. Was solid.  5.5% ABV, 25 IBUs.  "A beer as legendary as the Hodag.  Both crafted from the Northwoods of Wisconsin.  Among the old growth pine forest and crystal clear waters comes this premium Hodag beer, a classic old school Wisconsin Pilsner."









Riverwalk Empire Pilsner by River Dog got an 83=Good  (3.74/5) from Beer Advocate which I guess is about right.  Not much of a Pilsner fan but was looking for something lighter and not a huge bottle.  The new Hodag glass from Rhinelander, WI is a 100=World Class though!



Fivepine Chocolate Porter by Three Creeks Brewing Co. "A robust porter that features 2lbs per barrel of the finest Belgian chocolate creating a slightly toasty pint with underlying Chocolate sweetness." Description seems about right. Solid but unspectacular, 86/100 very good (3.81/5) on Beer Advocate. 6.2% ABV.  Also, other side of last week's Hodag glass.



Roundhouse Robust Porter by New Sarnum Brewing.  From taste and bitterness I guessed a strong coffee flavor, but apparently it was the hops fooling me according to the can: "Black as the smoke from an old coal powered train and crafted with dark beer lovers in mind, this earthy full body porter hits you with caramel, chocolate, and toffee all while loads of hops are perfectly blended to produce a balanced beer anyone will relish."
Beer Advocate has it 88 Very Good (4.11/5). 7% ABV.  If you like a bit more bite in your porters I can see a higher rating.  I don't really and wouldn't go much lower on the rating.



Ayinger Urweisse - Spicy Dark Wheat Ale, Unfiltered. Brewery est. 1878.  Beer Advocate has it a 92 Outstanding (4.14/5).  Makes me want to try another bottle to see if it's a bit old or maybe have it a bit colder.  This should be in my wheel house... but it's just ok and it isn't one I'd get again of I had the choice of several of the hefe or dunkels I've had. Feels like someone mixed a hefe and dunkel weiss together without thought of balance.  Or maybe spicy isn't on the list of things I want in one.   {Put the remains left in the bottle in the freezer for a bit to bring it back down, is better cooler.}


----------



## Zardnaar

Would try any of that 

 Mostly been sticking to my reasonably priced lagers. Had 20 odd litres down to 17.1. 

Took two and a half weeks to polish off 12 hoppy pilsners.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Would try any of that
> 
> Mostly been sticking to my reasonably priced lagers. Had 20 odd litres down ton17.1.
> 
> Took two and a half weeks to polish if 12 hoppy pilsners.



I only have one or two a week usually, so makes it less painful to pay more $ each 

 Here are two more from a trip to DC earlier in the summer (when air travel seemed less insane briefly).

An Erdinger Dunkel Weiss at Old Europe restaurant in DC.  Piano playing in the background and a plate of various wursts on the way.  And they were really good wursts - if you're ever in DC and like old school German restaurants, check them out.  The beer on the other hand was just ok.  Beer advocates 84 = Good (3.75/5) seems about right.






Also tried the tasting menu at Jose Andre's China Chilcano - Peruvian/Chinese/Japanese - restaurant.  It was split between being really good and being meh.  I hadn't had an Asahi before, and it was better than the Kirin Ichiban I had first. Beer Advocate has the Ichiban at a 64 Poor (2.71/5) and the Asahi at a 76 Ok (3.05/5).  Neither would be my choice, but I'd quickly grab either before a mass produced American lager.


----------



## Zardnaar

Asahi not to bad for mass produced beer. Would drink again. 

  German restaurants few and far between.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Asahi not to bad for mass produced beer. Would drink again.
> 
> German restaurants few and far between.




One of the oldest restaurants in my medium sized home city in Illinois is a rathskeller.  I thought they had pretty good German food until I went to that one in DC.   My other half isn't a huge fan, so even if we had one here I probably wouldn't get to it often.


----------



## Cadence

Untitled Art + Lua Brewing's Pina Colada Smoothie Seltzer. 

Told the local store to pick two mixed six packs for curb-side pick-up with stouts, porters, hefes, dunkel weisses, dunkels, and anything with coconut. I was picturing a beer and not a seltzer for the last one.

First time I've had an alcoholic seltzer... maybe ever.  It's pretty darn good (which fits with the dessert stouts I've had by Untitled Art before).  Only problem is years ago at poker we would make some actual Pina Coladas and now I want one of those.  5% ABV.  Would certainly get this again, because you can't always have banana Cruzan, vanilla or coconut Bacardi, ice, vanilla ice cream, Bacardi frozen pina colada mix, and a blender handy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Think I posted some seltzers earlier. 

 Neither of usliked them one was ok the other 2 meh. 

  Wife hooked into her ciders last night. They're not to bad same company makes good beer as well.


----------



## Cadence

Sgt. Molly American Wheat Ale by 13 Stripes Brewery.  With a taste in the background of something like a sour or pine tar something seemed off.  Checking beer advocate it's an American pale ale.  Wish the can had said that instead of wheat ale.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5.4% ABV, 26 IBU, no Beer Advocate rating, 3.6/5 on Untapped.

Nice can though: "Here’s to Mary Ludwig. Named Molly Pitcher by the soldiers she risked her life bringing water to during battle. Manning her incapacitated husband's cannon during the Battle of Monmouth, she held her position until the battle was won, Molly only paused to remark, when a cannon ball passed between her feet that she, "was lucky it did not pass a little higher." After the battle, Gen. Washington awarded her the position of NCO. From then on Sgt. Molly was hence immortalized as an American Legend."


Belhaven Black Scottish Stout.  Nitro from Dunbar, Scotland, brewery est. 1719, 4.2% ABV.  Beer advocate has it as 86 Very Good  3.81/5.  It started off feeling very watery or thin, but has settled down and is pretty good. I'm not a huge nitro fan, but I want to compare this side by side with a Guinness at some point. I want to say this has a lot more stout flavor. Not bad.


----------



## Cadence

Labor Day in the states is unofficial end of summer and a new pumpkin to try. Pumpkin Spice Yeti by Great Divide in Denver.  The top of the pour is spectacular, smooth and rich  - almost a dessert stout - and got my hopes up.  Once you've gone down a ways it loses quite a bit of that.   If there was some way to capture that first two drinks of a pour (or topping off since it's a big can) it would be number one on my pumpkin list. Given the exorbitant amount they're charging for it ($10.99 US iirc) I doubt I'll have another of this one. 89 Very Good, 4.11/5 on Beer Advocate. 9.5% ABV.



<


----------



## Zardnaar

Jelly still polishing of all those Baltika 7's.  Down to last 9 litres. 

 Had this last night pictures not good. 


 Not a cider fan but this was good.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lithuanian beer try reading that. 5.2%. 





  Very smooth and easy to drink not much flavour slightly sweet. Reminds me of Budweiser but with a bit more flavour. 

 8/10 would drink again. Apparently it's dirt cheap so gonna look for some cans.

 Forgot about Beer Advocate 79 there so my 8/10 not to bad. 









						Volfas Engelman Rinktinis | Volfas Engelman
					

Volfas Engelman Rinktinis is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by Volfas Engelman in Kaunas, Lithuania. Score: 76 with 24 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-10-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




Comments are watery, sweet, faint malt taste. Lithuanian Bud then. Bit more flavour than bud not by much though.

 Easy drinking though hot summer's day you could get messed up fast. Cool can with gold foil top. Classy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George APA 6.2%. Had an IPA 5.8% as well they looked identical. 

APA


IPA



 Hit me hard anyway.


----------



## Zardnaar

From Norway. 



 Cool blue can at the supermarket. That the highlight of the beer. Bland, boring and watery with no taste of malt, hops, grain or much of anything. 

 On the plus side wasn't bad as such just totally insipid. Prefer Bud 5/10.

 Unranked on beer advocate only one  moment from an Aussie who pretty much nails it. 









						Isbjørn | Mack Ølbryggeri
					

Isbjørn is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by Mack Ølbryggeri in Tromsø, Norway. Score: n/a with 8 ratings and reviews. Last update: 08-09-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Probably better on a hot day bbq but pointless over other better options for same price or cheaper.


----------



## Cadence

NoDa Brewing Coco Loco Porter, brewed with Cocoa Nibs & Coconut.  89 Very Good 3.99/5 on Beer Advocate, 6.2% ABV.  Solid porter with just the right hint of coconut.  Certainly drinkable, but a bit disappointing because if the base was a better porter it would be spectacular.



-------

A patriotic brew from 13 Stripes for a Constitution Day - Peggy Stewart Porter:

"The Peggy Stewart was a merchant ship turned bonfire that is forever immortalized as the Annapolis Tea Party. On Oct 14, 1774 she made port in Annapolis Harbor with one ton of contraband tea amongst the cargo in her hulls. The timing couldn't have been worse as this was not the first ship to attempt to unload boycotted tea since the Boston Tea Party the year prior. With patriotic fervor in full swing, local leadership made the decision: the tea was to be burned along with the ship. On the night of the 19th, Capt Richard Jackson set fire to the Peggy Stewart "with all her sails and rigging standing and her colours flying." Although she sank beneath the waters of Annapolis Harbor, her story remains as a lasting reminder of the defiant spirit of our young Nation."

5.5% ABV, 35 IBU.  Not enough to be rates on Beer Advocate.   3.74/5 on Untappd.  It started of watery, but has gotten better as it's gone along.  It's fine, but I wouldn't go out of my way for it.

Listening to friend's reviews of other 13 Stripes brews I haven't tried from others, I almost wish they'd license the can designs out to someone else.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wolters Pilsner. German.



 Not bad not bad perfectly drinkable. 








						Wolters Pilsener | Hofbrauhaus Wolters GmbH
					

Wolters Pilsener is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by Hofbrauhaus Wolters GmbH in Braunschweig, Germany. Score: 78 with 309 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-10-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 78 in Beer Advocate. Not to bad for generic macro lager. Strange compulsion to visit Warsaw or Paris. I'll go with BA's rating.


----------



## Cadence

Founders Brewing  Panther Cub. 9.2% ABV.  93=Outstanding (4.19/5) on Beer Advocate.  I'm not a huge barrel aged beer fan, but this was certainly drinkable. Interested to see what barrel aged fans think of it.

 "A robust porter, Panther Cub is aged in the finest bourbon barrels available along with a kiss of maple syrup and vanilla extract. The aroma of maple and vanilla notes combine with a surprisingly deep character to make this rare creature one to gaze upon fondly. Don’t let it fool you, this kitty has claws.


----------



## Zardnaar

My tastes seem to lean towards generic Eurolager and APAs. 

 Down to the last 5/22 Baltikas. Kind of sick of it bought a bottle of Krombacher the other night and looking for that Lithuanian beer.

 Krombacher and Wolters gonna be my go to I think.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nectar of the Gods

 Apricot and Mango hazy IPA 6.5%. Not to bad I quite like this one. 8.5 for me.


----------



## Cadence

Helles Hefe Weizen by Tucher, founded 1672 in Nurmberg.  88 Very Good (3.94/5) on Beer Advocate, 5.2% ABV.  

The usual hefe banana flavors is much more subtle than many and the flavor is very good.  It's interesting in that its quite smooth up front and very dry at the end. Solid choice.


----------



## Cadence

A friend noted the beer store that usually has fewer singles to pick from had about 13 different Pumpkin beers in their singles selection, while the other had one or two.  So I  Picked up eight I think are new to me and three good repeats between the two places.

Starting off the year I don't think I'm going to be able to remember enough to actually do a ranking of them all together like I did last season,  but I'll put them into tiers (sorted by beer advocate rating within tiers).  This is what I have going in to the year so far... and the Warlock I'm having now confirms it's place.  I got another Night Owl and Pumking to verify there places.

*Pumpkin Beer Tier List

My Favorites:*
Southern Tier Warlock (90/4.03)

*Solid Pumpkin Choice:*
Elysian Great Pumpkin (92/4.15)
Southern Tier Pumking (92/4.13)
Great Divide Pumpkin Spice Yeti (89/4.11)
Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale (84/3.73)

*Drinkable:*
Elysian Dark O' The Moon (88/3.96)

*Pass:*
Elysian Punkuccino (92/4.17)
Dogfish Head Punkin Ale (88/3.95)
Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale (70/3.03)


----------



## Cadence

King Don's Pumpkin Ale by Catawba.  First sip was very strong on the pumpkin spice, second was watery... and then after that it was very nice. Not hoppy, no overbearing alcohol taste, nice pumpkin flavor to complement the nice beer taste that appealed to this usually-a-hefe drinker.  And one of the few pumpkins where drinking a few in a row wouldn't be over doing it flavor wise.  Tentatively in the "my favorites" tier of the pumpkin beers.

86=Very Good, 3.86/4 on Beer Advocate.  5.5% ABV.


----------



## Cadence

Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale.  The pumpkin taste up front is fine and you can't tell it's an 8% ABV... but the flavor and body all just kind of all die as it hits the back of your throat.  

Beer Advocate gives it an 88=Very Good (3.92/5).  Drinkable, but I wouldn't go out of my way to try it


----------



## Zardnaar

Went back to that bar for more mango and Apricot IPA. 

 So easy to drink.


----------



## Cadence

Sycamore Pumpkin Latte Blonde - blonde ale with coffee & spice. 5.8% ABV.  

This has a nice taste and some body too it.  I'm having a hard time describing it, but I think it's closest to the Legal Remedy World Court White Chocolate Mocha Stout (albeit with some pumpkin spice and a bit more body - and I think smoother).   Not on my top few list, but definitely a solid pumpkin choice.


----------



## Zardnaar

At some pouncy place. 


 Rhyme and Reason Happy Pilsner. Nice enough 8/10


----------



## Zardnaar

And a stupid name. 

New New New APA 5.6. 

 Hard to screw up an APA. Nicer than the pilsner.


----------



## Zardnaar

Oh that beers a local. We can visit and try it out. Cousins Mr Man has suggested a brewery  viist.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife got some free beer. 



 X2 orange roughy (tropical APA) and hazy IPA and APA. 

 Emersons is a local brew started doing craft type beer in 1993. I like all of these beers and they're free. 

6 pack of Krombacher in the fridge.


----------



## Cadence

Southern Tier Pumking Nitro - Imperial Pumpkin Ale.  89=Very Good, 4.05/5 on Beer Advocate, 8.6% ABV.

The usual Pumking is good, but a bit rough around the edges going down.  I'm usually not a huge nitro fan, but here it smooths out those rough edges nicely.  A very solid choice if you're looking for a seasonal brew.


----------



## Cadence

Samuel Adams Jack-O Pumpkin Ale. The smell is fine and the first taste was nice, but the finish is kind of heavy and malty/sweet/creamy/something in a way that is unpleasant.  Pass.  

75=Ok, 3.19/5 on Beer Advocate.  4.4% ABV.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hazed and Confused IPA. Emerson's Brewery 5.8%.



 More or less paint by numbers mbers hazy IPA. Perfectly drinkable but definitely prefer various types of APAs now. 

 Still nice and fits well in new beer glass. 3.5-3.8 being generous. Hey it was free and the other two beers in the 6 pack are the ones I wanted.

 Retail more expensive than Baltika 7 which at mates rates was 0.8 usd for a 1/4 gallon can.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hmmn need to try new places. 









						New Zealand's thirst city: A guide to Dunedin's breweries
					

Wellington might be known as the craft beer capital, but Dunedin was brewing before it was cool.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

Finished that 6 pack of Emerson's last night. Drunk it over a week 1/night. Very easy drinking so nice. 

 Local small supermarket very limited options no 6 packs of Krombacher. 

 But they did have the 660ml bottles for $2 usd approx. Not much in the way of craft beers there. Bought 4 of them.



 Orange Roughy tropical pale ale in a coke sized can for scale. 
Long weekend labour day iirc.


----------



## Zardnaar

Italian beer glass. Birra Italian for beer apparently. 


 New beer glass. I can buy around 7 of these Krombacher for the price of the beer glass. 

 Favorite cheap beer. It's sold at about the same price as our chew and spews beers buts it's a not bad German pilsner. 

 It's not great but better than Bud/Heineken/Corona/Baltika 7 priced at swill prices.


----------



## Zardnaar

Baltika 7 Smooth 4.7%



  Lower % than normal Baltika 7. Bit easier going down hence the smooth part. 

 Part of the appeal of Russian beers though is to see what happens first. Either your taste buds quit, you pass out or go blind (Baltika 9). 

  Perfectly generic and average Eurolager. If Heineken gets you going this beer is for you. Drinkable extra points for nice hot day.

 Extra class though bottle vs can right?


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to Chinese restaurant. When in Rome. 



  Tsingtao. Perfectly acceptable generic macro lager.


----------



## Cadence

Gordgeous by NoDa brewery.  Maybe a lesson in why a lot of beers focus on getting the pumpkin spice right instead of going for actual pumpkin?  88=Very  Good (3.96/5) on Beer Advocate.  Hard pass for me.




Kickin' Knowledge Milkshake Pumpkin by Barrier Brewing Company.   Brewed with Vanilla, Coconut, Pumpkin, Cinnamon, Nutmeg, Coriander, All Spice & hopped with Mosaic, Motueka & Citra. 89=Very Good (4.17/5).  I missed that it was an IPA on the can, tasted like pinesol smells with splashes of flavoring.  I was hoping it was a Stout.  No rating due to being outside my wheelhouse.


----------



## Zardnaar

I've kind of gone off craft beer at least the more inventive ones. 

 They're trying to hard to be "interesting" when I just want a session beer or something to have with a meal.

 Which normally means some sort of pale ale or a generic lager.

 Not a fan of the Aussie/NZ darker macro lagers either. Some are marketed as ales as well so yeah.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> I've kind of gone off craft beer at least the more inventive ones.
> 
> They're trying to hard to be "interesting" when I just want a session beer or something to have with a meal.
> 
> Which normally means some sort of pale ale or a generic lager.
> 
> Not a fan of the Aussie/NZ darker macro lagers either. Some are marketed as ales as well so yeah.



There's a lot to be said for a comfortable beer that one enjoys drinking 

I typically buy singles of new things to try out once a week at happy hour, and then a six pack of a solid hefe, dunkel-weis, porter, or stout for while I'm RPGing (current one of those is the Franziskaner Weissbier.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> There's a lot to be said for a comfortable beer that one enjoys drinking
> 
> I typically buy singles of things to try out once a week at happy hour, and then a six pack of a solid hefe, dunkel-weis, porter, or stout for while I'm RPGing.




 Also depends on what you're eating. Spicy Indian or Chinese dish that not bad generic macro lager gets kicked up a notch. 

 Or of it's a hot summer's day 100+ or 30+ Celsius.


----------



## Cadence

UFO Journey to Planet Pumpkin!  Seasonally spiced and brewed with real pumpkin puree.   3.58/5 on Untappd.

Whereas Gordgeous last Friday was heavy on the puree and not great on spice, this one seems to hit it ok.  I wouldn't go out of my way for it, but it is drinkable.


----------



## Zardnaar

You're more sophisticated than me. Colonial barbarians in the South Pacific.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> You're more sophisticated than me. Colonial barbarians in the South Pacific.



There's a reason I don't post in the cooking thread as much as you though...


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> There's a reason I don't post in the cooking thread as much as you though...




 Yeah you've drunk to much craft beer with pumpkin in it. 

 Not a fan of pumpkin.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Yeah you've drunk to much craft beer with pumpkin in it.
> 
> Not a fan of pumpkin.



Only one pumpkin left to try this season.  And then a whole lot of both standard things and really froofy things.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Only one pumpkin left to try this season.  And then a whole lot of both standard things and really froofy things.




 Froofy things? If it's what I think. 









						Red Blooded - Lion Red | Commercial | NZ On Screen
					

Red Blooded - Lion Red - This boisterous Geoff Dixon-directed commercial dates from the time when craft beer was yet to make a big mark, and Lion Red was NZ's number one beer. Hyperactive in a flannel shirt, a pre-Hercules Michael Hurst takes the mic at a pub talent quest, and sings a war cry...




					www.nzonscreen.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Woke up with blood in my alcohol stream. Summer temperature. 




 Ran out of beer. 



  Not a massive fan of cider but hot day this one's not to bad kinda like it. NZs oldest cidery apparently.


----------



## Cadence

The beer isn't going away at least....

Bloomberg Article on the "Last Call for Cheap Beer" https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-10-29/it-s-last-call-for-cheap-beer


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> The beer isn't going away at least....
> 
> Bloomberg Article on the "Last Call for Cheap Beer" https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-10-29/it-s-last-call-for-cheap-beer




 Being a giant farm don't think we'll have to many shortages of ingredients. And we're not having the same logistics problems, truck drivers get paid reasonably well here. 

 Aluminium could be a thing but if only one could buy beer in glass bottles if such a thing is possible. 

 They sell beer in crates here, reuse the bottles. 9 litres of beer approx. 









						Tui Swappa Crate 12x745ml btls
					

Tui Swappa Crate 12x745ml btls




					bigbarrel.co.nz
				




 Don't wanna drink that brand but if things get that bad......

 NZ refrigerator. Tie a rope to a crate and throw it in a river/lake.


----------



## Zardnaar

Speights Summit Ale. 



 Waitress brought me the wrong drink as someone had changed the keg without telling her.  6/10 slight bitter and watery. Decent as far as Speights goes.

  Emerson's Pale Ale 



 Much better 7.5/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

Oh the second beer was a replacement. Hardly touched the first one.


----------



## Cadence

Last pumpkin of the year.

Voodoo Ranger Atomic Pumpkin by New Belgium Brewing.  "Pumpkin Ale featuring featuring cinnamon and habanero chili for just the right amount of heat.'

The foam on top was scary spicy.   The beer is definitely just a sipping one but I can see it on a cold day.   86=Very Good, 3.82 on beer advocate.  I guess I'd say "Solid Pumpkin Choice" but you need to be ready for it.



*Updated Pumpkin Beer Tier List

My Favorites:*
Southern Tier Warlock (90/4.03)
King Don's Pumpkin Ale by Catawba (86/3.86) 

*Solid Pumpkin Choice:*
Sycamore Pumpkin Latte Blonde (NR/4.17) 
Elysian Great Pumpkin (92/4.15)
Southern Tier Pumking (92/4.13)
Great Divide Pumpkin Spice Yeti (89/4.11)
Southern Tier Pumking Nitro (89/4.05) 
Elysian Night Owl (89/3.97) 
Voodoo Ranger Atomic Pumpkin by New Belgium (86/3.82)
Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale (84/3.73)

*Drinkable:*
Elysian Dark O' The Moon (88/3.96)
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale (88/3.92) 
UFO Journey to Planet Pumpkin! (-/-)

*Pass:*
Elysian Punkuccino (92/4.17)
Gordgeous by NoDa (88/3.96)
Dogfish Head Punkin Ale (88/3.95)
Samuel Adams Jack-O Pumpkin Ale (75/3.19) 
Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale (70/3.03)

*No Rating (IPA):*
Kickin' Knowledge Milkshake Pumpkin by Barrier Brewing (89/4.17)


----------



## Zardnaar

Didn't buy any beer this week except the one I had dining out. 

 Didn't feel it.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Didn't buy any beer this week except the one I had dining out.
> 
> Didn't feel it.



All is ok-is


----------



## Cadence

6 hours or so of a scout troop service project  seems a good excuse for a beer on return home.

DuClaw's The PastryArchy Naked Fish - Chocolate Raspberry Stout.  If you told someone to make a beer that tastes like a dark chocolate raspberry truffle, I'm not sure it would be possible to come any closer.  I think it would be spectacular as one among  several small glasses of dessert stouts in a flight (much like a box of mixed candies).  A big can is a lot to have... but I certainly drank it all 

80=Good, 3.81/5 on Beer Advocate.  7.6% ABV.


----------



## Zardnaar

I did buy some ber this week though. Mr original got some APA's. 

 Can looked cool. Sucker for a pretty can that's how I got that crap Norwegian beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

The I need to clean the kitchen posts. 



 Mac's interstate APA 5%. 

 Not as nice as recent APAs such as Good George or Emerson's but it's a Marco run and a lot cheaper ($13 NZD vs $20) a 6 pack. Faint hop taste slight bitter taste. 

  Wasn't expecting miracles 6/10 by APA standards but at that price I'll be generous and add a point 7/10.

 Prime example of you get what you pay for. Perfectly drinkable. Prefer the local ones or Russian one at similar price but similar quality to Good George/Emerson's.

 Reminds me of that Stokes APA/IPA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Heh.









						Human Hop Magnet Hop Oil 6 Pack
					

Only 6 pack left from our Conspiracy pack! once its gone, its gone!




					shop.behemothbrewing.co.nz


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Hop Magnet Hop Oil 6 Pack
> 
> 
> Only 6 pack left from our Conspiracy pack! once its gone, its gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.behemothbrewing.co.nz




If the ABVs weren't all the same it would be a hoot if they were all actually the same IPA in different cans.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> If the ABVs weren't all the same it would be a hoot if they were all actually the same IPA in different cans.




 Yeah I suspect a couple of them are discontinued brews in a new can.

 APAs and IPAs popular here. Stuff like you post have to go to the bigger supermarkets and pay through the nose for them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tip ten over rated beers here. Three of them are IPAs. So many IPAs now. I don't mind the hazy ones but find APAs are smoother.









						We Asked 10 Brewers: What’s the Most Overrated Beer Style (2021)?
					

We asked 10 brewers their thoughts on what they believe to be the most overrated beer style. Here are some of their most polarizing answers.




					vinepair.com
				




 Had two more of those hazy mango/peach APAs tonight. $7 usd for both at bar prices for a pint each not to bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Found an old favorite. Post Covid it's been hard to find. 


$3.50 NZD for a 440ml bottle. I've found better but they cost a lot more.

 Gorkovskaya APA 5.5 ABV.

 Not as fruity as an NZ Hazy APA but half the price. Better than our cheap APAs and better than a few of the hipster ones as well.

3.8 on BA.









						APA | Gorkovskaya Pivovarnya (Carlsberg Eastern Europe)
					

APA is a American Pale Ale style beer brewed by Gorkovskaya Pivovarnya (Carlsberg Eastern Europe) in Nizhny Novgorod, Russian Federation. Score: n/a with 6 ratings and reviews. Last update: 01-03-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Selection in a small supermarket near me. More the craft beers macro further down the aisle.


----------



## Zardnaar

May have screwed up. Boughtva double IPA. Didn't realize it was 8%.



 Boundary Road Breweries  Stolen Base American Double IPA 8% ABV 3.2 standard drinks. 

 Wasn't sure about the stolen part or American part. No F-35's bombed me nor marines invading. 

 Been drinking mostly pale/hazy APAs and generic lager. Bit darker than what I usually drink. 

 This one's  had a bitter after taste. Almost a coffee taste. Lots of bitter hops flavour. Not to overwhelming on the fruity hops taste/smell.

 Options were limited at this particular store.  Still not bad 7.5/10 for me. Hitting like a Mac truck sheesh.


----------



## Cadence

Sometimes the interesting sounding beer is really good, and sometimes you hope your second choice is better... and sometimes you can't finish either one.

DuClaw's #17 in the PastryArchy series is a *Banana Bread Pudding Hefeweizen*. The smell and start of every taste was spot on and promising... the back was like you got some undercooked banana bread where the nuts taste like they went bad.  The first DuClaw I've had that wasn't at least solid, let alone undrinkable (84=Good 3.64/5 on Beer Advocate).

The Snowed In - *Cherry, Bourbon Barrel Aged Oatmeal Stout *with Chocolate and (Sour) Cherries by Copper Kettle in Denver didn't make it past a third sip. The sour cherry was really strong and didn't go well for me with the barrel aging at all. (Not enough votes for a rating on Beer Advocate; 13.1% ABV).



Going for something more standard, I picked up Edmund's Oast *Dunkelweizen*.  It's promising up front, but a bit beery (not in a Weizen way) for the finish. So not one that will make my regular list, which makes me sad because dunkelweizens are one of my favorite styles.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Selection in a small supermarket near me. More the craft beers macro further down the aisle.
> 
> View attachment 146663




Our grocery stores here in South Carolina are pretty sad in terms of selection - the ones by my family in Illinois are much better.  On the other hand, down here we have a handful of beer specialty stores.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Our grocery stores are pretty sad in terms of selection.  We have a handful of beer specialty stores though, so I usually just hit one of those.




 You should see the wine aisle at that supermarket lol. 

 We have bottle stores here. You need to go there for spirits and they usually have a better selection of the more artistic craft beers. 

 Some of the supermarkets have a decent selection but most of it is going to be various types of IPAs, pale ales and "strong" type beers (7-12%). 

 I got sozzled on a can of beer and wife laughed at me but it was stronger than here wime and 5.7 standard drinks in the can. Had that and another can and it was 9 standard drinks between the two of them.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> We have bottle stores here. You need to go there for spirits and they usually have a better selection of the more artistic craft beers.




In Illinois, anyone can sell anything in terms of beer, wine, and spirits.

Down here the spirits have to be sold in their own shop.  So a lot of specialty stores have two sides, one spirits and one beer/wine and you have to make the purchases separately.


----------



## Cadence

Bananas Foster Stout by Untitled Art.  8% ABV.   I haven't had bananas Foster in over a decade, so I can't make a good comparison to the desert.  It has a taste that I'd believe might be like some combination of caramel and burned off rum... which seems a bit off in a beer.  I'd like to get the opinion of someone who likes the dessert.   Beer advocate has it 84=Good, 3.71/5.  I'll finish it sipping it, but wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## Zardnaar

How much does a can like that cost? Here it's about $6-9. Take off 30% for a rough conversion to USD.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> How much does a can like that cost? Here it's about $6-9. Take off 30% for a rough conversion to USD.



About the same with the conversion. I think most of the singles I get are  $USD 3-6 a bottle.  A few are just below that, and sometimes I'll accidentally grab one that goes up to $10-14...  I have yet to find one of those expensive ones worth the money.  

 I can only afford it because having more than one makes me sleepy, so it's only one a night.  And I usually keep a six pack of something standard around for too  (entire six packs are $9-12 for the usual suspects like Warsteiner Dunkel, Maisel Weisse, or a good local porter).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> About the same with the conversion. I think most of the singles I get are  $USD 3-6 a bottle.  A few are just below that, and sometimes I'll accidentally grab one that goes up to $10-14...  I have yet to find one of those expensive ones worth the money.
> 
> I can only afford it because having more than one makes me sleepy, so it's only one a night.  And I usually keep a six pack of something standard around for too  (entire six packs are $9-12 for the usual suspects like Warsteiner Dunkel, Maisel Weisse, or a good local porter).




 Cheap 6 pack here is around $7. 

 The 6 Gorkovskaya was $21 NZD for 440ml the 6 Parrotdogs (craft beer IPA/APA). would be $36 nzd. For a normal can.

  Generic dozen of a macro lager would be $20-$24 generally. 

 Price doesn't guarantee quality.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fog City Hazy IPA. 5.8%



 It's alright just vastly prefer Hazy APA. 

  Not gonna order again though. 

Didn't buy any beer this week at home.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George IPA



 Since last post had a couple of so so pilsners. 

 This one's better than last. 4 beers on happy hour might be hitting me hard. Waiting for steak and garlic bread.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ordered another IPA. Happy hour $3.50 usd approx. 5 beers later 5.8 tho 6.5% te he he.


----------



## Mannahnin

Zardnaar said:


> Boundary Road Breweries  Stolen Base American Double IPA 8% ABV 3.2 standard drinks.
> 
> Wasn't sure about the stolen part or American part. No F-35's bombed me nor marines invading.



  I suppose referencing an American sport makes sense in the name of an American-style IPA. 









						Stolen base - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cadence

Brown Truck Brewery No. 19 Pineapple Belgian Witbier. 3.71/5 on Untappd.  4.2% ABV.  There's a hint of pineapple, but I'm not 100% sure I would have guessed that's what it was. It's certainly drinkable, but the pineapple doesn't really fit the rest of the beer.

l


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Brown Truck Brewery No. 19 Pineapple Belgian Witbier. 3.71/5 on Untappd.  4.2% ABV.  There's a hint of pineapple, but I'm not 100% sure I would have guessed that's what it was. It's certainly drinkable, but the pineapple doesn't really fit the rest of the beer.
> 
> View attachment 147184View attachment 147186l




 Not a fan of Witbier. 

 Few things you post already been there done that. 

 Mr Boring APAs lol. That and the heers you get aren't in my local supermarket they're all the way "over there" and that involves effort.


----------



## Zardnaar

Couple of Russian beers at the supermarket. 

 Siberian Corona? At 5.3% 1litre can. 

 And I can't read the read one except it says 3 hills beer. Expecting a European macro lager. Kind of comes in a jug.

  Red one is an e. 4.9%.









						Trekhgornoe Three Hills Beer (Трехгорное) | Moskovskaya Pivovarennaya Kompaniya
					

Trekhgornoe Three Hills Beer (Трехгорное) is a English Pale Ale style beer brewed by Moskovskaya Pivovarennaya Kompaniya in Mytishchi, Russian Federation. Score: 82 with 10 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-05-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Cadence

A bit more standard, two Oktoberfests.

Loved the name - Uncle Festbier by Savannah River.

"A traditional Oktoberfest that we non-traditionally dry hopped with… you guessed it… German Tradition hops! This beer is bready, toasty, and nutty with just a hint of caramel. Dry hopping with Tradition hops provides a fresh spicy floral character. Crisp and refreshing, this beer is perfect for any Fest!'

3.6/5 on Untappd.   I'm not usually a fan of much hops and spice, but this works pretty well.  I can see getting singles of this again for the cold weather months.



Mad Bishop Octoberfest by DuClaw.  80=Good, 3.48/5 on Beer Advocate.  Very drinkable, and certainly not as strong as Uncle Festbier (hops/spice is gentler, up front, and fades quickly).


----------



## Zardnaar

Tastes like an NZ beer for the most part. Not as bitter perhaps. 





 Not bad throughly generic macro ale. Better than a few I suppose.


----------



## Zardnaar

Siberskaya Korona




  Warm day here and been chilling this can overnight. 

 Perfectly generic and somewhat bland and inoffensive euro lager. Reminds me of Budweiser with a bit more flavour. No strong after taste. 

 Just a beer. Great on a hot day or student parties I would imagine. 

  Can't really rate it fairly it's just so inoffensive. Wouldn't give it a 7 but to good for a 6 imho.

 Would drink again there's just better beers in the price range and better Russian beers for the price. 

 The Baltika range (5, 7, Zatecky Gus, Zhighuli) has more flavour. 

 Extra point I suppose for chugging on a hot day at the beach or binge drinking.


----------



## Zardnaar

DB Export Gold 4% abv, 7.2 BA









						DB Export Gold | DB Breweries
					

DB Export Gold is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by DB Breweries in Otahuhu, New Zealand. Score: 66 with 23 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				








 Bit of a backstory. NZ has 2 macro breweries that traditionally control the market. This has changed in recent years with microbrewery becoming popular. 

 They have both bought up small breweries that make better beer. Lion Nathan for example owns Emerson's and Mac's that I've posted here. They're not bad for what they are and Emerson's was an early craft beer brewery. 

And then there's Dominion Breweries (DB). Note we haven't been a dominion for decades. And the smaller breweries they have bought aren't very good. They're owned by Heineken. Lion Nathan is owned by Kirin a Japanese company. 

 I haven't drunk NZ lagers from macrobreweries for decades. Unpleasant memories of binge drinking 90's and I didn't like them then. 

 Between the two companies there's been a long tradition of crap beer sometimes just relabeled for different regions or the same beer just fermented for a week less. 

 DB Export has kept up that tradition. It was very very average marginally better than Victorian Bitter (VB) from Aussie. Slightly watery with meh to unpleasant aftertaste. Knocked it back faster to leave the restaurant and 4% is so so personally. I prefer a higher % beer drink less of it. 

 5/10 being generous better than that Ukrainian beer but three way tie between this, VB and that Norwegian beer for meh. At least those ones are closer to 5%.

 At least I didn't buy a dozen. Pointless beer since it's in the same price range as all the other macro beers and loses hard vs the various Russian beers, Krombacher, Asashi, Tsingdao, Kingfisher, Heineken, Budweiser etc etc etc. 

 Outclassed by the wondrous glory of Siberskaya Korona as well.

 Carlsberg Pilsner and Krombacher are also cheaper to boot. Extra point if it's free, hot day and you're stuck in Beirut.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bit sweet but not bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bailey's apple pie. Roughly 50/50 milk and baileys. 



  I water it down with milk as it's to sweet.


----------



## Cadence

Legal Remedy Brewing Co.'s Pro-Bono Vanilla Porter.  "This imperial porter is no ordinary exercise in community service.  Aged on oak with coffee and vanilla, it's for the people  who need it most. That makes it justice for the masses.". 9% ABV, 38 IBU, 56 SRM.  88= Very Good, 4.06/5 on Beer Advocate.  

The vanilla is nicely subtle, the alcohol doesn't taste as strong as a lot of 9 ABVs, but it definitely has some coffee bitterness - just a bit more than I like.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Hazy Pale Ale. One of my favorites. 



Ye olde pint. 

 And the bar.


----------



## Zardnaar

Canadian Club, ginger ale, splash of lime juice and slice of lemon. 

 Very refreshing.


----------



## Cadence

Galactic Cowboy Nitro - Imperial Stout by Left Hand Brewing Co. Beer Advocate has it as 89=Very Good, 3.99/5.  3.81 on Untappd. That feels like a but of an under-rating to me. Nitros usually aren't my favorites... but this is really good.

"Super smooth and cosmically dark.
Blast off into the stratosphere and grab a fistful of stars! Smoother than Solo and darker than the Dark Side, Galactic Cowboy is brewed for cosmic adventure. With notes of bittersweet chocolate and black coffee, this high-octane stout is the fuel you need to wrangle the universe."

9% ABV.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr Bland is back in town. Cut back on consumption. 



 5 friends around a pint per bottle iirc. $2.10 usd each. The beer conundrum. 

 I can get two dozen beers in special for $38-40 NZD ( $28 usd). 

Same price I can get 13 of these. 2.5 standard drinks per bottle. 


27.5 standard drinks vs 24. And it's nicer beer. Imported German pilsner at swill prices in town it's $7 usd a 6 pack (1.3 standard drinks each) so two down I'd them is over 20 standard drinks.

 As far as cheap summer beer goes it's a ten. Overall 7.5 probably.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hitting the hard stuff today's. 11am waiting for doctor's visit. 


 Jaffa thick shake, 0%ABV. Not a great cocktail being honest but the ice cream and chocolate orange flavor is nice. 8.5/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tis the season to be sloshy. 

 Fa la la la la la la. 

 Guzzle the booze and you'll be sorry. 

Fa la la, la la la. 

 Not sure what I'll drink come Monday though. 

 Wife's been buying it at clearance prices from wholesalers. 75-80% off. Not even dated stock.


----------



## Zardnaar

Back to old go to hazy apa. 

 Behemoth 7.2% APA. 

 Not bad better than most but prefer Good George/Emerson's. 


 Edit: It's a hazy IPA you drunken kiwi barely functional alcoholic.


----------



## Cadence

On an unseasonably warm mid-December day last week at home.

Tucher Festbier - 88 Very Good, 4.04/5 on Beer Advocate.  "This Festbier is brewed as a fuller-bodied Helles lager with a slightly louder presence of old world hops instead of a Marzen and is available to festivals year-round. Germany."
Very drinkable but not exciting.




Visiting the midwest for Christmas this week and next and trying some I don't have access to at home.

O'Fallon Chocolate Cream Cookie Stout - from Maryland Heights, MO.  3.6/5 on Untappd.  Reminds me more of a soda pop than even Xingu... which seems really off for a Stout. Drinkable, but that's about it.  Pass.

"Uncommon Stout" from Bent River Brewery in Moline, IL - an oatmeal stout infused with coffee.  87 = Very Good (3.86/5/ on Beer Advocate.  I might even rate it a bit higher.  Very Nice.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> On an unseasonably warm mid-December day last week at home.
> 
> Tucher Festbier - 88 Very Good, 4.04/5 on Beer Advocate.  "This Festbier is brewed as a fuller-bodied Helles lager with a slightly louder presence of old world hops instead of a Marzen and is available to festivals year-round. Germany."
> Very drinkable but not exciting.
> 
> View attachment 148776View attachment 148777
> 
> 
> Visiting the midwest for Christmas this week and next and trying some I don't have access to at home.
> 
> O'Fallon Chocolate Cream Cookie Stout - from Maryland Heights, MO.  3.6/5 on Untappd.  Reminds me more of a soda pop than even Xingu... which seems really off for a Stout. Drinkable, but that's about it.  Pass.
> 
> "Uncommon Stout" from Bent River Brewery in Moline, IL - an oatmeal stout infused with coffee.  87 = Very Good (3.86/5/ on Beer Advocate.  I might even rate it a bit higher.  Very Nice.
> 
> View attachment 148778View attachment 148779



 Would try. Gonna be hooking into the weird stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Zardnaar

Damn it's a hazy IPA doh. Can't complain it was $0.70 usd.


----------



## Zardnaar

iStout Affogato


  Coffee and vanilla imperial stout 10% abv. 

 Pretty damn good. Not a massive stout fan but enjoy them on occasion. This occasion being Christmas breakfast. 

 Went down well shared it with some mates and they loved it. 
 Gonna be generous 9/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's Bird Dog IPA 7.%



 Local brewery in my city. One of the early craft beer breweries founded 1993. 

 Swapped a behemoth hazy IPA. Preferring the hazy IPAs, and hazy APA's over IPA.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lucky Taco Cider



 Bit weird for me and not my type of drink. Spiced cider with a bit of a chilli kick.


----------



## Zardnaar

Rest of yesterday's efforts. 

 Obolon 6.8. Ukraines first beer. The last Obolon I had was terrible. This variety was a lot nicer and kicked like a mule. 

 Still wasn't great but splitting the fan with a mate it was easy enough to drink. 6.8 seems to be fair for it's rating. 

 Some sort of chocolate chilli stout. Only got to sample it. Not really my thing and it's "only" 5% abv. Prefer a stronger one when drinking stouts.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cheese roll

 Christmas coffees. 
 Gingerbread latte. 


Hot mint chocolate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Christmas Desserts. 


 Trifle. Not really a fan. 



 Pavlova with peaches. 


 Mini key lime pies. 



 And the lemon ones plus brandy snaps.


----------



## Zardnaar

3 litres of Russian beer. Fat pants, 28 degrees Celsius. Camping fun times. 




 Siberskaya Korona normally a 7 generic macro lager in that day and heat about a 9/10. The fruity hoppy, coffee, toffee, milk stout etc beers just not required.


----------



## Cadence

Catching up...

Schofferhofer Grapefruit Hefeweizen.  50% Hefe, 50% carbonated grapefruit juice (2.5% ABV). Wow that's good, and the 80 Good (3.53/5) on Beer Advocate seems way low.  I'm not usually a grapefruit fan, but this was really good.



---

Pisgah Brewery's Chocolatized - a Russian Imperial Stout with raw cocoa nibs.  9.87% ABV with a 93 Outstanding, 4.2/5 on Beer Advocate.
Wow that's smooth.  The chocolate is perfectly balanced, and while you can really taste the alcohol it isn't over the top and I think it's needed to balance everything.  If you want both the chocolate and the taste of alcohol I'm not sure you could beat it.




---

Here are two that I split with my dad over the Christmas holidays.

"Uncommon Stout" from Bent River Brewery in Moline, IL - an oatmeal stout infused with coffee.  87 = Very Good (3.86/5) on Beer Advocate.  I might even rate it a bit higher.  A very nice stout.

O'Fallon Chocolate Cream Cookie Stout - from Maryland Heights, MO.  3.6/5 on Untappd.  Reminds me more of a soda pop than even Xingu... which seems really off for a Stout. Drinkable, but that's about it.  Pass.



---

Tucher Festbier - 88 Very Good, 4.04/5 on Beer Advocate.  "This Festbier is brewed as a fuller-bodied Helles lager with a slightly louder presence of old world hops instead of a Marzen and is available to festivals year-round. Germany."
Very drinkable but not exciting.


----------



## Cadence

A picture catching up from Christmas Eve, with a bunch of beers out for tasting.





Warlock and King Don's were my top two pumpkins from past reviews.
Sweet Baby Jesus was both seasonally named, and spectacular as always.
I'll have to get the Coconut and Old Man Winter again, because I'm not remembering them.

The Untitled Art S'mores Stout was divine for a dessert beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Basically stopped buying beer for home use. Just have the occasional one like last night. 



 Boring hazy APA, 5.2%. Nice enough but had better. $35 usd dinner for two plus beer thought it was reasonable.


----------



## Cadence

Older Hickory Brewery's Photon Sphere.  Imperial stout, bourbon barrel aged, with honey, cinnamon, vanilla, cocoa, and habanero pepper.  12.3% ABV 

4.2 on Untappd, 4.26/5 (93 Outstanding) on Beer Advocate.   I don't know if I'd go that high - it blends the tastes really well I think, I'm just not sure they're the ones I want blended.  Wouldn't turn it down, that's for sure, but would probably be better off splitting it with someone.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Older Hickory Brewery's Photon Sphere.  Imperial stout, bourbon barrel aged, with honey, cinnamon, vanilla, cocoa, and habanero pepper.  12.3% ABV
> 
> 4.2 on Untappd, 4.26/5 (93 Outstanding) on Beer Advocate.   I don't know if I'd go that high - it blends the tastes really well I think, I'm just not sure they're the ones I want blended.  Wouldn't turn it down, that's for sure, but would probably be better off splitting it with someone.
> 
> View attachment 152104View attachment 152105




 You've got more variety perhaps. We have lots of apa/IPA and stout variants. 

 They're also quite pricey about $4.50 to $6 usd each for a 335ml can ($4.50 900ml can Baltika 6, $14 dozen Krombacher). 

 Half the time I think it's just add more hops or come up with some sort of coffee chocolate oyster brew and sell it for $8 or whatever.

 Chilli beer not so great. Think I lean towards imperial stouts, hazy APA's and generic macro lagers.

  Or start on the expensive ones and switch to macro lagers. 2 imperial stouts doesn't matter to much after that.


----------



## Zardnaar

I also rate by three categories. Macro, premium and craft. 

 Premium is a cheap craft beer, macro craft beer or something that costs more than macro brew but still somewhat reasonably priced. 

 A few Russian beers fall into that category eg Baltika 6 (cheap porter), Gorkovskaya APA/IPA/Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Cadence

Trip to one of the bigger beer and wine shops in the area.  Hard liquor needs to be in a separate store.

This is the main singles area where it's mostly broken out from the four or six packs you can find somewhere else in the store (typically $2-6 per bottle/can depending).  A lot more cider and sours than last trip.





The other aisles have singles in some places too, but mostly the ones made to be sold as singles (and so some in the $10-12 a bottle range).  An imported four pack I got was $9.  $9-10 seems common for the craft or imported 4 or 6 packs.



There's also a few more small shelves, and then a cooler that's half American mass produced stuff.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Trip to one of the bigger beer and wine shops in the area.  Hard liquor needs to be in a separate store.
> 
> This is the main singles area where it's mostly broken out from the four or six packs you can find somewhere else in the store (typically $2-6 per bottle/can depending).  A lot more cider and sours than last trip.
> 
> View attachment 152130
> 
> The other aisles have singles in some places too, but mostly the ones made to be sold as singles (and so some in the $10-12 a bottle range).  An imported four pack I got was $9.  $9-10 seems common for the craft or imported 4 or 6 packs.
> 
> View attachment 152132View attachment 152133View attachment 152134
> 
> There's also a few more small shelves, and then a cooler that's half American mass produced stuff.




Looks good. Bought a couple of Baltika 6 (porters). They're in the fridge omw to a hike. Gonna be hot.


----------



## Zardnaar

Right here right now greatest beer ever. 10/10+

 3 hour hike though.



 $3 usd 7%.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mein Gott that Baltika 6 kicks like a mule. Gonna have another.


 2.6 standard drinks a bottle. Think I've reviewed it before but thumb up. Or bottoms up. 

 Hot sun plus trail mix plus Baltika = happy Zardy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Add two ciders. Not a cider fan but we got it essentially free.


----------



## Smackpixi

Cadence said:


> Trip to one of the bigger beer and wine shops in the area.  Hard liquor needs to be in a separate store.
> 
> This is the main singles area where it's mostly broken out from the four or six packs you can find somewhere else in the store (typically $2-6 per bottle/can depending).  A lot more cider and sours than last trip.
> 
> View attachment 152130
> 
> The other aisles have singles in some places too, but mostly the ones made to be sold as singles (and so some in the $10-12 a bottle range).  An imported four pack I got was $9.  $9-10 seems common for the craft or imported 4 or 6 packs.
> 
> View attachment 152132View attachment 152133View attachment 152134
> 
> There's also a few more small shelves, and then a cooler that's half American mass produced stuff.



I find those singles aisles a bit dubious, some of those beers get dusty.


----------



## Cadence

Smackpixi said:


> I find those singles aisles a bit dubious, some of those beers get dusty.




There's one smaller place near us that I won't go to anymore because I ran into that. The big one right next to campus and the big one between campus and the fort have been ok so far (I imagine they go through things pretty quickly).


----------



## South by Southwest

_Soo_.....is this a "beer only" kinda show?


----------



## Cadence

South by Southwest said:


> _Soo_.....is this a "beer only" kinda show?




Has been so far (with some ciders)... but not many different posters.  If wine and mixed drinks would bring in a few more... the more the merrier I guess!


----------



## Zardnaar

Think I posted some wine.


----------



## South by Southwest

Mmm...you soon might be seeing some posts from a whiskey guy, then. Peated single malts; really woody bourbons--that kind of stuff.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Mmm...you soon might be seeing some posts from a whiskey guy, then. Peated single malts; really woody bourbons--that kind of stuff.




 Perfectly fine.


----------



## South by Southwest

Well, because today was "a day," tonight's festivities soothing anodyne is a simple one: I poured a double of this guy:





And I'm tellin' ye, _I needed it._ What a day.....

It's nothing fancy or complicated: just a straightforward bourbon with a good amount of oak in it. Fairly balanced and middle-of-the-road otherwise.


----------



## Zardnaar

Local (small) supermarket. Basically a few if the macro lagers and IPAs very limited selection. 


 in



  They sell Krombacher though bought a bottle.


----------



## Zardnaar

The extra strong one is bad one if these ones is alright can't remember what one. Have to play you open it you drink it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Go F Yourself o7.

 Right here right now greatest beer ever.


----------



## South by Southwest

Tonight is the 16-year Lagavulin because I made it through the week without anything more around me exploding, crashing, or falling apart, which is a markedly better trend than last week. So the world is burning, but it turns out my house is not.


----------



## South by Southwest

If you ever want a whiskey that reminds you of the campfires you make when in the woods, Lagavulin is for you. If, on the other hand, the taste of smoke bothers you, stay away from this fellah, because he's pretty much made of the stuff.


----------



## Cadence

"This is a Coconut Stout and You Want It" by Westbrook Brewery.  (10% ABV, 20 IBU;. 4.06 on Untappd). 

I really like coconut stouts and porters, but they can be hard to balance.   This one has a bit more alcohol taste than I'd like, and might be a touch sweet... but I can't disagree with the name for tonight at least.


----------



## South by Southwest

I've never had a coconut stout. What's the flavor like? Are they sweet?


----------



## Cadence

South by Southwest said:


> I've never had a coconut stout. What's the flavor like? Are they sweet?




It's a lot less helpful descriptor than chocolate or coffee or bourbon barrel aged - but I really like coconut in general .  They range all - Oskar Blues "Death by Coconut Irish Porter" was even sweeter than this latest one and was  like drinking a dark chocolate coconut haystack candy.  NoDa Brewing Coco Loco Porter, brewed with Cocoa Nibs & Coconut was a typical chocolate porter but with a hint of coconut. And with OBPs toasted coconut porter it was hard to tell coconut was in it (but easy to tell it was a great porter).


----------



## Zardnaar

Think I've done this one before. It's cheap German beer but I'm boycotting Russian (go F Yourself) beer for some reason. Nothing remarkable but it's cheap nice enough for what it was. 6.5/10. Options were limited rated as it will do. 

 Beer consumption is way down. Just buying 1-2 a week. 



 Random supermarket find. Not as pale as most of my generic Eurolagers. 


 First taste was amazing. Very sweet as far as beer goes. I bought it because big the colour of the can and the price ($2 usd approx). Also like my beers in the 5-7% range. 

 Very easy to drink not a beer snob but identified the malt taste immediately. Can says something about caramel. Reminds me of that Lithuanian beer I found but sweater. 

 Probably a bit to sweet very easy to drink. Not unpleasant but borderline. I'm gonna be generous and rate it a 9/10. Haven't even finished Igor but feeling the hit. No hop taste whatsoever more malted and sweet. Would recommend 2.4 standard drink a can. 

 Downside is it is a sweet beer. Caramel/malt/sweet aftertaste enjoying the slight buzz. Or it might just be a beautiful day. Adding this one to my short list.


----------



## Cadence

Started back to live happy hour a week ago. CDC has our area down to green, and it wasn't full or crowded at all.

First week back was a repeat, but still good.






This week was Terrapin Beer Moo-Hoo Chocolate Milk Stout (Nitro).6.1% ABV, 25 IBU.  Nice, but I wish it wasn't a nitro. 89 Very Good, 3.97/5 on Beer Advocate.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hitting the hard stuff at my local pub. It was 9:30am though.


----------



## South by Southwest

Ice cream and brownies with boysenberries? Is that what I'm seeing?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Ice cream and brownies with boysenberries? Is that what I'm seeing?




 Nope wrong photo that's a sticky date pudding. 


 The hard stuff at the pub yesterday.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Nope wrong photo that's a sticky date pudding.
> View attachment 153308
> 
> The hard stuff at the pub yesterday.



_Now_ you're talkin' a visual language I know. That's a nice-lookin' espresso.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> _Now_ you're talkin' a visual language I know. That's a nice-lookin' espresso.




 Not an espresso it a mocha on the left flat white on the right. 

 I don't usually drink before lunch. Maybe on special occasions like Christmas or camping.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Not an espresso it a mocha on the left *flat white on the right.*
> 
> I don't usually drink before lunch. Maybe on special occasions like Christmas or camping.



Oh, I figured it was a cappuccino (which to me just means, "espresso with foam"). So what's a flat white?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Oh, I figured it was a cappuccino (which to me just means, "espresso with foam"). So what's a flat white?




 Something close to a cappuccino with less foam hence the flat part. 

 Espresso here is served in those dinky little cups. American drip feed coffee is rare this is our standard cafe type coffee. McDonald's does American style coffee but they've added espresso machines. 

 You get coffee like that any cafe, gas stations, McDonalds, food trucks and even the supermarket for $1.50 usd with your groceries.

 Ok it is a type of espresso. Derp just don't use that term generally. I'ma barbarian.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Ok it is a type of espresso. Derp just don't use that term generally. I'ma barbarian.



Heh. Dude, no--_I_ was the one misusing the term. I'm probably the only person I know who regards cappuccino as espresso with foam; to the whole world, it's its own thing.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Heh. Dude, no--_I_ was the one misusing the term. I'm probably the only person I know who regards cappuccino as espresso with foam; to the whole world, it's its own thing.




 I'm not a coffee snob. If it tastes good I'll drink it. 

 There's just different words for some things between US English and British English compunded by Australia and NZ variants as well. 

 We grew up with Australian/,UK/USA tv so you figger out the most common differences fast but occasionally trip over something. 

 If you asked for an espresso at a cafe here you wouldn't get a cappuccino, latte or flat white anyway. For me it's. 

Flat White. Not much froth
Cappuccino. More froth. 
Latte even more froth.
Starbucks lol.


----------



## South by Southwest

More Lagavulin for me tonight. My party's next session is Tuesday, so I'm doing a lot of late-night thinking and writing to prep for it.


----------



## Cadence

Untitled Art dessert stouts are always a gamble.  The Black & Blue Chocolate Chip Pancake Stout was a losing one.  The smell was really enticing but this imperial stout with blackberry and blueberry puree, cacao nibs, maple syrup and milk sugar was way too freaking sweet and syrupy. Not sure how Beer Advocate got a 91 Very Good (4.18/5).  Bleh.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr boring and his hazy APAs. Local brewery. Beer is Orange Roughy. Beer and city on the glass.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George make some nice beer and cider. 



 Now they're trying to do vodka.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beertaps at favorite pub/restaurant. There's a bar on the other side. One of them has a screen on it. 



  They renovated just n time for Covid. Million dollars and into lockdown. Wider shot of the bar


----------



## South by Southwest

(^^ Company pic that I just shrunk down.)

It's a good, solid B&T that doesn't try to do anything fancy and therefore manages not to do anything wrong. I'd say people who like double bocks should enjoy this beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Panhead Sandman 


Mr Boring strikes back. It's a wait for it ....

 Hazy APA. Very smooth and easy to drink. Slightly hoppy but not over the top not as bitter as an IPA. 

 Reminds me of last week's Orange Roughy and Gorkovskaya APA (Russian beer go F yourself).

 At a guess it's stronger than last week's Orange Roughy but the Emersons is nicer. Call it a draw the Emersons has home ground advantage and Upper Hutt us part of our glorious capital (full of hipsters though).


----------



## Zardnaar

Not my ideal beers but mates rates $150 usd each normally $4.50+ retail. 



3 chilli pilsners, hazy IPA and APA, and a peach flavored hazy IPA. Normally would only purchase the hazy APA.


----------



## Zardnaar

McClouds Far North Chilli Pilsner 5.2 abv. 

Poured just looked like generic pale Eurolagers. 



 Had fairly low expectations. Not really my type of beer but hey. First sip got a pleasant surprise. Could feel the chilli straight away and a slight hop taste. It's kind of like having a hot Indian curry and knocking back a normal lager. 

 Has Kaitaia fire in it some type of chilli perhaps. Only had it in chocolate before. 

 Kinda nice I'll give it a 7.5/10. Exceeded expectations but wouldn't buy it at full price. Opportunity cost


----------



## Cadence

Still in the CDC green, so in person Happy Hour. Frothy Beard Brewery Tides of Galway - Irish Red Ale.  6.2% ABV out of Charleston, SC.  87 Very Good (3.88/5) on Beer Advocate seems about right.  Really smooth, but the Caramel and Toffee is just a hint more forward than I'd like.


----------



## beancounter

I don't like soft and fluffy in my art, and I don't like yellow and watery in my beer.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> I don't like soft and fluffy in my art, and I don't like yellow and watery in my beer.
> View attachment 154271




They only had one stout on the menu this week where we are?!?!


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> They only had one stout on the menu this week where we are?!?!




One stout is never enough.


----------



## Zardnaar

Developing a bit more of a taste for stouts and porters. The ones I liked though come from Russia derp. 

 NZ beers. Malt wtf is that add more hops then double it.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Developing a bit more of a taste for stouts and porters. The ones I liked though come from Russia derp.
> 
> NZ beers. Malt wtf is that add more hops then double it.



Yes, Russian Imperial Stouts are the best!


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ hoppy fruit bomb IPA. 



 Guava and Mango it's LARPING as fruit juice. Looked and tasted more or less as expected. 6.2% had better eg that Good George Nectar of the Gods. 

 These fruity, hazy IPAs and APAs are mostly interchangeable the brand doesn't seem to matter. 

 7/10 slight bitter aftertaste it's an IPA.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Yes, Russian Imperial Stouts are the best!




 Baltika Imperial Stout was decent and I enjoyed Baltika 6 which is a porter. But not gonna buy.


----------



## South by Southwest

Gotta admit: I've never seen the appeal of fruity ales. I know they're popular and some folks _love_ the things, but I've regretted the dozen or so I've tasted.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Gotta admit: I've never seen the appeal of fruity ales. I know they're popular and some folks _love_ the things, but I've regretted the dozen or so I've tasted.




 I like APAs they're a bit more subtle on the fruit taste except the hazy ones or hazy infused with whatever. I'm drinking these because the price was right would buy any at full price but they are about 1/3rd retail. 

 Speaking of which I was planning on savingg this for last but I need some Suger. ABV?  It has rubbed off. 1.8 standard drinks per can. 



 Another fruity pale ale. Bit darker than my typical Eurolagers it poured with a generous head. 

 Sort of hoppy and slightly sweet ale. Nice change from the IPA but still roughly in my preferred APA/PA ballpark. Had better but nicer that the last one 7.5/10. Not a lot to say colourful can I suppose. 

 Prefer my good George and Emersons takes on the same beers though. 


 Beer of the last week or two. 

 Generic macro beer would rate over these fruity things. Sweet malted/caramel taste. Half the price as well 6 of these around $13 usd. 



 And for the fruity ones the local Emersons.



 And in third place Panhead supercharger.



 Panhead and Emersons very similar. Well done imported Dutch beer. Dutch beer also wins the drink on a hot day and drink 6-12 at a party award.

 At full price I would just buy these beers over my last 3. At mates rates the gold 86 and Joyrider are in contention.


----------



## South by Southwest

Thanks, Zardnaar! You've given me some new brews to chase down and try. I'll at least try to find the Gold 86 and Joyrider.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Thanks, Zardnaar! You've given me some new brews to chase down and try. I'll at least try to find the Gold 86 and Joyrider.




 Would be impressed if you found Joyrider it's an NZ beer. 

 Gold 86 no idea alot if these Eurocans are exported so depends on what's available I suppose.


----------



## South by Southwest

In the larger cities in the U.S. you often can find stores with extensive stock of imports. We'll see--I'll dig around and see if I can find either of them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Lio Ripper Hazy IPA Behemoth Brewery 6.9%

 Hoppy hazy IPA. Smells like fruit juice and looks like it. Big fan of these types of APAs. The IPA cousins not quite as good due to the slightly bitter taste in not a fan of. 

 This one not to bad and better than a few. I'll give it an 8/10 my favorite APAs get a 9.

 One chili beer left. Lasted a week so far. Had a nice kick.


----------



## Zardnaar

Got two more cans of that intense gold beer 8.6. stand by my 9/10 rating best macro beer I think I have found. 
 Three Hills Russian beer and that Lithuanian one are my next favorite macro beers and I would have to try them side by side to pick a winner.

 Think it's this one. 









						Bavaria 8.6 Gold | Swinkels Family Brewers
					

Bavaria 8.6 Gold is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by Swinkels Family Brewers in Lieshout, Netherlands. Score: 73 with 18 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 7.3 the reviews match my experience. Malted and sweet I like it a lot.


----------



## South by Southwest

For those what enjoy a good peaty Scotch, I have to say, Lagavulin's Distiller's Edition blew me away. Their 16-year is basically my favorite whiskey, and this Distiller's Edition has temporarily replaced it. It ain't just good, it is _that_ good.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> For those what enjoy a good peaty Scotch, I have to say, Lagavulin's Distiller's Edition blew me away. Their 16-year is basically my favorite whiskey, and this Distiller's Edition has temporarily replaced it. It ain't just good, it is _that_ good.




 I'm a heretic. Not a big fan of whiskey bbut Canadian club, ginger ale and lime juice works.


----------



## beancounter

I was busy fighting a phalanx of skeletons Friday, and forgot to post my selection of beers from the 'Shire.


----------



## Cadence

For happy hour last Friday, I hadn't had a Highland Oatmeal Porter in a long time.  Solid as always. 87=Very Good (3.87/5) on Beer Advocate might be slightly low.



On Saturday, tried a new place for getting together with the crew from the FLGS that closed at the beginning of the year.  On the downside, the beer garden didn't really have enough light to keep playing MtG once dusk hit.  On the plus side, they had Warsetiner Dunkel on tap and cans of NoDa Brewing Co's Coco Loco porter.

----

Catching up...  Post campout brew the weekend before was disappointing. Edmund's Oast Cereal for Dinner - Blonde ale brewed with vanilla bean, toasted coconut, toasted almonds, and lactose. "When coming home from a long day’s work, nothing is as satisfying as a cup chock full of wholesome almonds, uplifting coconut, and soothing vanilla. Balanced with just the right amount of milk sugar, Cereal for Dinner is the perfect answer to the question of what take out of your refrigerator." It didn't really have much of a taste of any of those. 86=Very Good (3.77/4) on Beer Advocate feels a bit high.


----------



## payn

South by Southwest said:


> For those what enjoy a good peaty Scotch, I have to say, Lagavulin's Distiller's Edition blew me away. Their 16-year is basically my favorite whiskey, and this Distiller's Edition has temporarily replaced it. It ain't just good, it is _that_ good.



When it comes to Scotch, I usually stick with Oban.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> I'm a heretic. Not a big fan of whiskey bbut Canadian club, ginger ale and lime juice works.



Yes, you are.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> I'm a heretic. Not a big fan of whiskey bbut Canadian club, ginger ale and lime juice works.



Nothing wrong with that. Different folks like different things, and I call that good. I mean, how boring would the world be if we all had the same tastes?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Different folks like different things, and I call that good. I mean, how boring would the world be if we all had the same tastes?




 Haven't drunk it for a long time. If I'm gonna do whiskey though. 

Here you can get that mix as an rtd but I prefer bottle, slices of lime/splash of juice and ginger ale. 

 Finished my gold 86 beers last night. It's the sweetest beer I have found.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emersons Pilsner. 



 Slightly hoppy taste with slight bitter ness. Uses NZ hops. Hoppy pilsners are a thing here. 









						Pilsner | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

Pilsner is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 6 ratings and reviews. Last update: 08-10-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 To be honest I think I prefer generic macro Europilsner eg Krombacher over this. If I want hops I'll drink an APA. Emersons makes a great APA. 

 Served with this though. 



 Beer battered fries and a cheeseburger in brioche bun with caramelized onion.


----------



## Cadence

My usual happy hour friend bought Photon Sphere on my suggestion and thought it was too spicy -- so I have three bottles of it now  .

A bourbon barrel aged imperial stout from Olde Hickory Brewing:  "Photon Sphere is a pitch black beer on the edge of The Event Horizon. The gravity here is so strong flavors of cinnamon, vanilla, cocoa and habanero orbit each other around the edge of a chocolate bourbon abyss, shimmering with a twinkle of honey. Prepare to have your tongue spaghettified".


----------



## Cadence

Hornet's Nest Hefeweizen from Olde Mecklenburg in Charlotte, NC.  It's almost like someone took a hefe and decided it needed to be more like a standard ale.  It was fine, with the 88=Very Good (3.95/5) on Beer Advocate being a bit high.


----------



## CleverNickName

Cheers from Portland, OR.


----------



## Zardnaar

No beer only wine in fridge and some ciders. Noooo.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> No beer only wine in fridge and some ciders. Noooo.



Sp much for the wonders of NZ!!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Sp much for the wonders of NZ!!




 Shopping day tomorrow. Only buy 1-2 beers a week.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr Boring rides again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Russian beer go F yourself.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Shopping day tomorrow. Only buy 1-2 beers a week.



I only drink 1-2 a week, but usually buy a month or two worth at a time.


----------



## payn

Cadence said:


> I only drink 1-2 a week, but usually buy a month or two worth at a time.



Commendable. I only buy 1-2 bottles of whiskey a week and lets not talk about beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Commendable. I only buy 1-2 bottles of whiskey a week and lets not talk about beer.




 I had to slow down a bit. Woke up once with the cold shakes. Got some blood in my alcohol stream. Doctor said I had blood poisoning!!


----------



## Zardnaar

4 new friends. 




 Two Dutch two Ukrainian.


----------



## Cadence

payn said:


> Commendable. I only buy 1-2 bottles of whiskey a week and lets not talk about beer.



I used to do two or three at happy hour... but anymore ai start to crash after a second one usually.


----------



## Zardnaar

Da not bad I've rated this before. 7/10 in generic Eurolager category with a bonus 3 points for being Ukrainian.

 Beer advocate 75/100 not bad for a generic Eurolager. Slight grain taste perhaps not much hops or malt detected. Good contender for great on a hot day beer


----------



## Zardnaar

Been less than an hour getting happy now. 



 Ukraine one neutralizes some of this one's sweetness.  Supermarket had 8.6 dark might have to sample that next week.

 Pizza craving.


----------



## Zardnaar

Gonna stop after two beers could easily vdronk the 4 but it's gone straight to my head. Cracked a couple after a bush walk.


----------



## beancounter

Some of my weekend brews


----------



## payn

I did have an Orange Marshmallow imperial stout that was disgusting (like liquified circus peanut candy). Normally, I turn down such a creation, but choices were limited at the hour.


----------



## Cadence

Eagle Brewery's Banana Bread Beer from the UK.  80=Good (3.54/5) on Beer Advocate.

I like Banana Bread, and it does kind of masterfully catch the flavor of home made banana bread.  In spite of being drinkable, it's apparently not something I'm looking for in a beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Eagle Brewery's Banana Bread Beer from the UK.  80=Good (3.54/5) on Beer Advocate.
> 
> I like Banana Bread, and it does kind of masterfully catch the flavor of home made banana bread.  In spite of being drinkable, it's apparently not something I'm looking for in a beer.
> 
> View attachment 155126View attachment 155127




 Sometimes you know beforehand. Destiny.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Sometimes you know beforehand. Destiny.



Even when I am almost certain... I sometimes can't help trying.  (Like responding to several threads on here sometimes . ).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Even when I am almost certain... I sometimes can't help trying.  (Like responding to several threads on here sometimes . ).




 Think you're more adventurous with the weird stuff. I kinda know what I like.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Think you're more adventurous with the weird stuff. I kinda know what I like.



I'm usually in stout/porter or hefe land.  Those pale ales you get seem adventurous to me


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I'm usually in stout/porter or hefe land.  Those pale ales you get seem adventurous to me




 In developing a taste for the occasional porter or imperial stout. 

 Knocked back another of those svelte Obolons tonight developing a taste for it as far as pale generic Eurolagers go.

  Our traditional slop is a darker lager that RPs as ales.


----------



## Zardnaar

Supercharger APA. Not that enthused drinkable 6.5/10. Think I had their hazy one which was decent.

 Would prefer gold 8.6 or Obolon Svelte.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife bought a case of wine discovers she likes cider better. 



 Australian lolly water. Still on the second bottle and I'm not a fan of wine. 6/10 overall beer barbarian 8/10 in sweet wine that I can drink without hatiing myself to much. 

 On the plus side there's lots of it bought at mates rates. 

 I have failed. 4.4 abv per bottle. 

 Turns out I grabbed the wrong bottle. Jacobs got mixed in with the other wines.


----------



## Cadence

Two dessert stouts from Untitled Art, one now and one during the week.

If you like chocolate haystack candies and dessert stouts, the Chocolate Coconut Candy  Stout should be right up your alley. I do, and it is.  86=Very Good, 3.78/5 on Beer Advocate. 8% ABV.




The Midnight Toffee Stout by Angry Chair was a bit too much of everything. I would have finished it in a smaller can, but not in the big one and I don't know if I'd get it again.  Beer Advocate likes it more though, 93=Outstanding, 4.33/5.  12.3% ABV.


----------



## Zardnaar

Couple of old friends came around this week. Complained about that wine.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr Boring strikes again. Panhead hazy APA. Not bad just prefer Good George or Emersons version.




 Should have got.


----------



## Cadence

Mike Hess Vietnamese Coffee Pastry Stout.  Wouldn't be an everyday choice, but it's certainly fine seaside on the opposite side of the country with tacos after a long day in the air.


----------



## Zardnaar

Huzzah


----------



## Zardnaar

So good I ordered another


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ Macro beer but uncommon for me to by. 

 MAC's three wolves Pale Ale 5.1%

 "Premium" Marco beer larping as a poorans craft beer. Generally like Mac's it's on of our better macro beers often on the short list when I but them. Options were limited on ANZAC weekend in a small store. 

 Poured very frothy but all disappeared reasonably quickly. Expectations weren't that great. 

 Taste was slightly bitter with mildly bhopy taste like most pale ales. More hops than ye olde traditional beer but less than a craft beer. 

 Still not a bad drop overall better than the Stoke poor man's ales I tried. At $12 usd a 6 pack it's about half the price of a reasonably priced craft beer and 50% more than normal priced beer. 

 Pretty good 7.5/10 but would probably go for 5 cans of 8.6, 6 cans of that Ukrainian beer or get some craft beers instead. It's competing price range wise with the 500mls Eurolager cans.

 Could even be an 8/10 on a nice day.


----------



## Zardnaar

Messed last pour up. Not used to these types of beers.


----------



## beancounter

Poor choice of colors on this label, but  it's a really good beer!

Modestman Brewing - "Strictly Business" in Keene, NH


----------



## Zardnaar

Paderborner 4.8%


 Lighting meh poured typical pale lager colour. 

  German Pilsner. Just felt like a lager this week taking a break from these hoppy pale ales. Think I've had this before but maybe not reviewed. 

  I'll go with Beer advocates 7.7. Seems easy enough to drink above average pilsner/lager. Enjoying it better than the last hopy NZ pilsner I drank which was Emersons. If I want a hopp beer I'll get an APA/IPA.

  7.5 in the Zard scale maybe slightly better but not an 8 imho. Beer advocate is on the money. 

  Would drink again and reasonably priced at $2.10 usd a can roughly. 

 Would probably buy Krombacher though but local small supermarket lacked the bigger bottles at the same price and wasn't going into town to get them.

 On second thoughts has a nice aftertaste liking it a bit more now. Might call it a draw with Krombacher and would have to have tgem side by side to do a fair comparison. Overall Ja for Paderborner.

 Hmmn might upgrade to an 8/10 enjoying that aftertaste. Malty sweetness but not to sweet like 8.6.


----------



## beancounter

My Sunday selection.


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> My Sunday selection.
> 
> View attachment 156489


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> My Sunday selection.
> 
> View attachment 156489




Same as here all IPA varieties. Tropical haze one would appeal. 

 Even the can art is similar.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Same as here all IPA varieties. Tropical haze one would appeal.
> 
> Even the can art is similar.




Hi Zardnaar,

If you don't mine me asking, what region of the U.S. (or world?), do you live?


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Hi Zardnaar,
> 
> If you don't mine me asking, what region of the U.S. (or world?), do you live?




 I'm in New Zealand.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> I'm in New Zealand.



One of the prettier parts of the US!
 ;-)


----------



## Cadence

Gordo by Clown Shoes - "Imperial Pumpkin Stout, brewed with a variety of spices and pumpkin puree to provide authentic seasonal spice on top of a rich and flavorful malt profile. WhistlePig Rye Whiskey barrel aging supplements those flavors with a complex array of unique barrel-imparted notes."

It's a really good stout with just enough pumpkin.  Beer Advocate has it as a 91=Outstanding (4.14/5) which seems about right.  Joining the top tier of my pumpkins




My Favorites:
Clown Shoes Gordo (91/4.14)
Southern Tier Warlock (89/3.99)
King Don's Pumpkin Ale by Catawba (86/3.82)

Solid Pumpkin Choice:
Elysian Great Pumpkin (92/4.13)
Great Divide Pumpkin Spice Yeti (91/4.14)
Southern Tier Pumking (90/4.05)
Southern Tier Pumking Nitro (90/4.01)
Elysian Night Owl (88/3.95)
Sycamore Pumpkin Latte Blonde (87/3.83)
Voodoo Ranger Atomic Pumpkin by New Belgium (84/3.77)
Kentucky Pumpkin Barrel Ale (84/3.71)

Drinkable:
Elysian Dark O' The Moon (88/3.94)
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale (87/3.89)
UFO Journey to Planet Pumpkin! (82/3.6)

Pass:
Elysian Punkuccino (92/4.14)
Gordgeous by NoDa (88/3.94)
Dogfish Head Punkin Ale (88/3.92)
Samuel Adams Jack-O Pumpkin Ale (74/3.20)
Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale (70/3.02)

No Rating (IPA):
Kickin' Knowledge Milkshake Pumpkin by Barrier Brewing (91/4.17)


----------



## beancounter

Just two today.


----------



## beancounter

Deleted


----------



## Zardnaar

Bought 4 cans of Paderborner yesterday
 Supermarket was selling them for $1.70 usd each. 
 Gave one to a mate, one left. Just a Eurolager but better than most. 

 Going off IPAs.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Going off IPAs.



Too many recently, or a change in taste?


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Too many recently, or a change in taste?




 Branches out more and discovered better options. I swear 80% of craft beer is just IPA variants. Had one you've pretty much had them all the main difference is just what flavour they've added to the beer. One hazy IPA tastes pretty much the same as the next IPA. The cheap ones are just kinda watered down but you're paying the premium price. May as well drink a good Eurolager vs a bad IPA or APA.

 A hazy IPA vs a Hazy APA both similar but the APA doesn't has as much bitterness. 

 And it's kinda hard to drink a few as well sometimes you might just want something that's easy to drink.

 So yeah definitely leaning towards Eurolagers and APAs and pale ales vs IPAs. And not all the weird stuff works what flavour of ass have you added to ruin a perfectly good IPA?

 Just make the can look cool and some hipster will lap it up. Hoppy pilsners also are becoming a thing.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Branches out more and discovered better options. I swear 80% of craft beer is just IPA variants. Had one you've pretty much had them all the main difference is just what flavour they've added to the beer. One hazy IPA tastes pretty much the same as the next IPA. The cheap ones are just kinda watered down but you're paying the premium price. May as well drink a good Eurolager vs a bad IPA or APA.
> 
> A hazy IPA vs a Hazy APA both similar but the APA doesn't has as much bitterness.
> 
> And it's kinda hard to drink a few as well sometimes you might just want something that's easy to drink.
> 
> So yeah definitely leaning towards Eurolagers and APAs and pale ales vs IPAs. And not all the weird stuff works what flavour of ass have you added to ruin a perfectly good IPA?
> 
> Just make the can look cool and some hipster will lap it up. Hoppy pilsners also are becoming a thing.



Yep, all the crazy flavors they add to beers nowadays is a race to the bottom, IMO.


----------



## payn

I havent brewed in like two years now...


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> I haven't brewed in like two years now...




I stopped homebrewing in the late 90's. I would love to get back into it if I had the time.


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> I stopped homebrewing in the late 90's. I would love to get back into it if I had the time.



Its not really that time intensive. I mean, I spend a lot more on my bi-weekly RPG games. I just haven't had the itch to do it.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Its not really that time intensive. I mean, I spend a lot more on my bi-weekly RPG games. I just haven't had the itch to do it.



Not time consuming? That wasn't my experience.


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> Not time consuming? That wasn't my experience.



Yeap, on brew day maybe a few hours tops. Then, a week or two later about 30min to rack over. Then, maybe 2 hours on bottling day. Wait two weeks to drink.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Yeap, on brew day maybe a few hours tops. Then, a week or two later about 30min to rack over. Then, maybe 2 hours on bottling day. Wait two weeks to drink.



How did you cool the wort? I used a bathtub. I didn't have an immersion wort chiller.

I used a stove to heat it up, but 5 gallons took a while to bring it to a proper boil.

I also propagated liquid yeast. The dry stuff never seemed to produce a decent beer and the attenuation was iffy. 

What did you use to sanitize the equipment?

What did you do to aerate the wort?


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> How did you cool the wort? I used a bathtub. I didn't have an immersion wort chiller.



Oh...Thats huge. I have a copper wort chiller and run cool tap through it. Takes about 15 min to cool down.


beancounter said:


> I used a stove to heat it up, but 5 gallons took a while to bring it to a proper boil.



Gas or electric? I had an electric range in my old place and I never used it. I got a propane burner and brewed in the garage instead. Now im cooking with gas!


beancounter said:


> I also propagated liquid yeast. The dry stuff never seemed to produce a decent beer and the attenuation was iffy.



I usually get the liquid smack pouch. Take out in morning and smack and let it sit for like 5 hours.


beancounter said:


> What did you use to sanitize the equipment?



Wash sink and Star-San.


beancounter said:


> What did you do to aerate the wort?



My arms; I shake the carboy like an English nanny.

Also, I use extract and not all grain. I do like all grain better, but its a hassle and time consuming.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Oh...Thats huge. I have a copper wort chiller and run cool tap through it. Takes about 15 min to cool down.
> 
> Gas or electric? I had an electric range in my old place and I never used it. I got a propane burner and brewed in the garage instead. Now im cooking with gas!
> 
> I usually get the liquid smack pouch. Take out in morning and smack and let it sit for like 5 hours.
> 
> Wash sink and Star-San.
> 
> My arms; I shake the carboy like an English nanny.
> 
> Also, I use extract and not all grain. I do like all grain better, but its a hassle and time consuming.



I thought that I was the only one who shook the carboy by hand. People always look at me strange when I told them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Panhead Supercharger 5.7% APA.




 Reviewed it before just enjoying it more tonight. Think it's one of the more popular "craft" type beers. I'll upgrade previous review to a 7.5 maybe an 8 being generous.

 May also be because of starter. 

 Sweet chilli and cream cheese flatbread.


----------



## Zardnaar

Aussie lolly/candy water. 



 It's alright as far as lollywater goes. Guess whose outta beer and someone else decided she likes cider more.

 Trying to finish off a case of this and another wine. There's 8 bottles to go iirc.


----------



## beancounter

Just one today. I don't care if it's no longer winter...


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> Just one today. I don't care if it's no longer winter...
> 
> View attachment 157146



Had my first by clown shoes just the other week (a pumpkin) and it was really good.  How was this one?


----------



## Cadence

Post campout brew.

Lindley Park by Olde Hickory.  A bourbon barrel aged imperial stout with with roasted chocolate malts and local honey, with raspberries added. 10.34% ABV.

95=World Class (4.28/5) on Beer Advocate.  

If you want a stout that reminds you of a dark chocolate raspberry truffle, then this probably does what you are looking for.  It's fine, but that's apparently not what I'm looking for.

(Especially since Olde Hickory's Photon Sphere has definitely grown on me. That was the one that was  bourbon barrel aged, with honey, cinnamon, vanilla, cocoa, and habanero pepper.  12.3% ABV).


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> Had my first by clown shoes just the other week (a pumpkin) and it was really good.  How was this one?



It's my favorite American imperial stout!


----------



## South by Southwest

beancounter said:


> Just one today. I don't care if it's no longer winter...
> 
> View attachment 157146



What a name for a beer.

I totally want to try it now.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George Freshly Squeezed Hazy IPA 6.7%



 Happy hour at a restaurant we go to. This is their seasonal beer.  Happy hour craft beer $3.50-$4.20 usd. 

Very fruity and I'm partial to hazy APAs. This one is more similar to them than most IPAs. By that there's very little bitterness. 

 Very nice comparable to some of the better hazy APAs I like.  Gonna go with an 8.5 by IPA standards maybe a 9 or 9.5 as I like it better than other IPAs.

 Went back for seconds usually I sample some other ones. There's a stout on tap.


----------



## South by Southwest

So because it's summer here in the northern hemisphere I've lately moved back into some of my favorite summer beers. I was shocked--_shocked_, I tell you!--to find the Celebrator Double Bock unavailable at Wegmans. The Belgian stuff, while delicious, is just too expensive ($10-15 U.S./bottle). So what's a summery lad to do? Well, they had this U.S. domestic double bock called the _Troeginator._

Honestly, it's not bad. I'd never choose it over a Bavarian or Belgian DB, but it's a fraction of their price and for what you pay, it's good.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> So because it's summer here in the northern hemisphere I've lately moved back into some of my favorite summer beers. I was shocked--_shocked_, I tell you!--to find the Celebrator Double Bock unavailable at Wegmans. The Belgian stuff, while delicious, is just too expensive ($10-15 U.S./bottle). So what's a summery lad to do? Well, they had this U.S. domestic double bock called the _Troeginator._
> 
> Honestly, it's not bad. I'd never choose it over a Bavarian or Belgian DB, but it's a fraction of their price and for what you pay, it's good.




 DB here means dominion breweries. DB is fairly vile stuff Budweiser is wonderful by comparison.

 Good ads though.


----------



## Zardnaar

So bought am NZ lager while out for dinner.


Steinlager Pure

 Now I remember why I don't buy NZ lagers outside of Pilsners. 5.5/10 for Steinlager Pure drinkable but low side of average. 

  So after that disappointment I went to the Supermarket. Haven't bought any take home beers for a couple of weeks. 




Krombacher Dark and Hell. Lighting wasn't the best. 



 So poured the Hell to try it out. Seems to taste similar to notmal Krombacher. It's 5% vs 4.9%. Slightly more bitter with slight grain taste. Still nicer than Steinlager Pure. 7/10.

 79 on BA.









						Krombacher Hell | Krombacher Brauerei
					

Krombacher Hell is a Helles style beer brewed by Krombacher Brauerei in Kreuztal-Krombach, Germany. Score: 80 with 54 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-04-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




  Steinlager got 72.








						Steinlager Pure | New Zealand Breweries Limited
					

Steinlager Pure is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by New Zealand Breweries Limited in New Zealand. Score: 72 with 128 ratings and reviews. Last update: 04-25-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Krombacher Dark 4.7%




 Thought this was a stout it porter but not sure. Anyway very delicious a lot smoother than a few stouts I have tried. Normally I prefer my dark beers 50-100% stronger. 

Krombacher Dark | Krombacher Brauerei

  Beer advocate has it as an 8. I'm gonna go with that rating very nice and it's a macro dark beer as well. 

 Krombacher nearvthevtoo of my list of favorite beers as all 3 of their range have been very good.


----------



## payn

Last night I had a couple Avant by local microbrew Insight here in the twin cities. It's a pilsner that was dry hopped with NZ hops. Tasty, light, and just the right time of year for it.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Last night I had a couple Avant by local microbrew Insight here in the twin cities. It's a pilsner that was dry hopped with NZ hops. Tasty, light, and just the right time of year for it.




 Did it have that hoppy/fruity flavour? You don't really get that in Euro pilsners but here it's "add more hops". 

 Some variety was apparently rare as it fell out of favor decades ago. Then they found it growing like a weed on the west coaß (rain forest 2000mm+ rain per year) and old D&D mate started growing some.

  It's possible a pilsner, APA and lighter IPA all taste similar here. Pilsner might be a bit more crisp the IPA slightly bitter but otherwise.....

 One of the hoppy pilsners it's not to bad.









						Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsener Bottles 6x330ml
					

Hop Rocker is Mac's own Pilsener, with a full complement of Cascade & Nelson Sauvin hops for well-rounded complexity. Bitter, but in a good way.




					www.superliquor.co.nz
				




 Hops and wine have taken off here. Kinda helps the South Island has 4 climate types and several microclimates.

 Of course I chose the cold wet option but the other options are alpine, rainforest and to bloody hot.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> Did it have that hoppy/fruity flavour? You don't really get that in Euro pilsners but here it's "add more hops".
> 
> Some variety was apparently rare as it fell out of favor decades ago. Then they found it growing like a weed on the west coaß (rain forest 2000mm+ rain per year) and old D&D mate started growing some.
> 
> It's possible a pilsner, APA and lighter IPA all taste similar here. Pilsner might be a bit more crisp the IPA slightly bitter but otherwise.....
> 
> One of the hoppy pilsners it's not to bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsener Bottles 6x330ml
> 
> 
> Hop Rocker is Mac's own Pilsener, with a full complement of Cascade & Nelson Sauvin hops for well-rounded complexity. Bitter, but in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.superliquor.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hops and wine have taken off here. Kinda helps the South Island has 4 climate types and several microclimates.
> 
> Of course I chose the cold wet option but the other options are alpine, rainforest and to bloody hot.



It did have a fruity hoppy profile. I like NZ hops because they have that grapefruit flavor without being too acidic.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> It did have a fruity hoppy profile. I like NZ hops because they have that grapefruit flavor without being too acidic.




 Not such a fan because it's in everything. I swear the craft beers are 80% IPA varieties. 

 Beer scene now is so much better than just 25 years ago.

  Our normal beer is fairly bad even Samoan beer is better. Aussie beer may actually be worse.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> Not such a fan because it's in everything. I swear the craft beers are 80% IPA varieties.
> 
> Beer scene now is so much better than just 25 years ago.
> 
> Our normal beer is fairly bad even Samoan beer is better. Aussie beer may actually be worse.



I enjoy it a lot because its an interesting variety that is rarer here in the U.S. We have hop country out west where like 50% of the worlds hops come from. So, I am definitely used to those.


----------



## Zardnaar

Six of the best for the weekend. Local company brewed in my city although it got bought out a few years back. The guy who founded it is still in the picture (Nick Emerson) and by all accounts the attached restaurant is good.


----------



## Zardnaar

In the wilderness think I've covered 5/6. 


 Gonna go with 



 Decided to try this Underground lager 4.5% first. Emersons usually makes premium beers and this is their generic lager option. 

 Didn't have a strong aroma faint hops smell. Used to NZ lager having a stronger hop taste than my imported Eurolagers I like sampling. 

 No strong taste of grain, hops or malt. Has a subtle taste of something I can't put my finger on. Very easy to drink smooth and crisp. No skunk flavour or harsh grain taste. 

 Nice easy drinking session lager. Easy in the palate nice flavour. Nothing to remarkable. Similar in price to imported larger Eurolagers nicer than a few though. 

 Very smooth throughly enjoyed and the can was demolished very quickly. It's twice the price of cheap lager ( approx $14 usd 6 pack vs same price for dozen lagers on sale). Still cheaper than actual craft beer.

 Gonna go with an 8 maybe 8.5 being generous. Hmmm break my rating rules 8.25 very good generic lager beaten by 8.6 gold and that Lithuanian beer whose name I forget.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bird Dog IPA 7%.

Think I've reviewed this one before. Not to hoppy or bitter so easy drinking IPA that hitshard at 7%. Bit of a winner I don't dislike IPAs just prefer APAs. 

 I like this one better than some more expensive IPAs I've tried. 8/10.

 Generally like ersons range never had a bar one yet some are just better than others. Made locally as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Hazed and confused cloudy IPA. 


 Think I've done this one before. Got inhaled anyway 3 left out of the 6 pack.

 My beer glasses are sized for the larger European cans and bottles.


----------



## Cadence

German Chocolate Cake Stout by Untitled Art.  It tasted fine (chocolate, coconut...) but it was one of the lightest stouts I've ever had and the taste fled really quickly.  (4.13 on Untappd).  Not one of theirs I would get again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Polished off the Pale ale and hazy pale ale. 

 Just have the hoppy pilsners left. Great 6 pack of basically cheap craft beers.


----------



## beancounter

My beers for today.


----------



## Zardnaar

Last one took 4 sessions to finish the 6 pack. 





 Think I've done this one before. 








						Pilsner | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

Pilsner is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 6 ratings and reviews. Last update: 08-10-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				



Back of the can.  7.5ish out of ten it's nice the others were better 


 Hoppy pilsner aka NZ pilsner. This is a good one as well.

Hop Rocker

 Used to buy this one a bit.


----------



## Zardnaar

As the handle says BRB Pilsner. 

 Completely not exciting boring lager slightly sweet lingering aftertaste. Acceptable but not great perfectly adequate. 

 6.75/10 being generous.If buying from the supermarket it's closer to seill prices though so it's a decent cheap beer. 

 Better than the usual NZ swill beers but not by much. Should have got the supercharger it's only a $1 more lesson learnt.

 Would probably rather drink aBud and would have to think about it vs Heineken. Problem is Krombacher is also a cheap beer.

  Gonna lower this to a 6 just kinda don't want it.


----------



## Zardnaar

What one should I sample first?



 Sold out of Emersons so bought a different 6 pack variety.


----------



## CleverNickName

Eh, hazy is lazy.  I'd reach for the hefeweizen.


----------



## South by Southwest

Okay, last night I had this IPA that was flat out delicious, but I swear it knocked me on my [naughty word]. Seriously--I was bouncing off the walls of my house after ONE 12-oz BOTTLE. It's called *Dogfish Head 120-minute IPA*. One of the most complex flavors I've experienced in an IPA and had it not put me onto the floor, I would've run out to the store and bought a six-pack. As it is, I just can't see making a habit of something that strong.

EDIT: I just looked it up: 20% ABV. So yeah--proceed with caution.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Okay, last night I had this IPA that was flat out delicious, but I swear it knocked me on my [naughty word]. Seriously--I was bouncing off the walls of my house after ONE 12-oz BOTTLE. It's called *Dogfish Head 120-minute IPA*. One of the most complex flavors I've experienced in an IPA and had it not put me onto the floor, I would've run out to the store and bought a six-pack. As it is, I just can't see making a habit of something that strong.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked it up: 20% ABV. So yeah--proceed with caution.




 20% is a lot for beer. Strongest I've had is 12%, strongest I've liked is 10%.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> 20% is a lot for beer. Strongest I've had is 12%, strongest I've liked is 10%.



I was so very unprepared for what that brewery had in mind...


----------



## Zardnaar

Been a long time since I had a wheat beer can't remember if I liked them or not. 

Bought Tuatara wheat beer 5%. The bottle neck had "scales" just like the reptile which is a living fossil in NZ.



 Didn't know what to expect but it was alright. Not really my thing but it went down well. Not gonna rate it as wheat beers not my thing but I enjoyed it. Wouldn't buy again though except on a variety beer pack. 

 Got a Krombacher wheat beer to sample. NZ vs Germany.

 My tastes in beer have changed over the years not so much for wheat beers. Probably liked it more now vs 20 odd years ago.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tuatara Hazy IPA

  Generic macro IPA pretending to be a craft beer. Reasonably good for what it was prefer Emersons once again. 7/10. 



 Krombacher Wheat Beer 5.3%.

 Thought I would try another wheat beer. I found this on much smoother and nicer than the other one which I suspect was just a bad imitation. 

 Quite enjoying this one and I can get 6 of them for $1 cheaper than the 6 pack of Tuatara. 

 One point to Krombacher again. Tuatara at least is drinkable but it continues DB tradition of disappointing beers although it's the best of their macro range. At it's price though it's competing with Emersons and imported Euro beers that are stronger and in larger serving sizes.


----------



## beancounter

My beers for today.

Stone face Orange Duct Tape - Like most of StoneFace's IPA's, this one has a short shelf life, but when you drink it fresh, it's great
Fat Orange Cat Dreamboat Abbey - Good, but unremarkable. Allagash Triple is better.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> What one should I sample first?
> 
> View attachment 250196
> 
> Sold out of Emersons so bought a different 6 pack variety.



Always drink the Hazy IPA's first. They typically have a short shelf life.


----------



## beancounter

Ugh, I remember the ABV and IBU wars. I'm glad they are long over. Just pumping up the hops and alcohol % is lazy.


----------



## South by Southwest

beancounter said:


> Ugh, I remember the ABV and IBU wars. I'm glad they are long over. Just pumping up the hops and alcohol % is lazy.



I completely agree. What floored me about the Dogfish Head, though, was its extraordinary flavors. It went through a cycle of sweet, fruity, nutty, hoppy, and bitter all in the span of five seconds. And it did all this without any funky flavoring in it: a straight-up IPA.

The ABV, though--that was just nutso.


----------



## Cadence

Mexican Style Chocolate Pot De Creme Stout - brewed by 3 Sons, bottled by Untitled Art.  Imperial stout with nuts, cocoa, cinnamon, vanilla, brownie and milk sugar (11% ABV).  90=Outstanding (4.18/5) on Beer Advocate

Maybe I just don't like the milk sugar for beer?  Wasn't a problem to finish it, but I won't get it again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Mexican Style Chocolate Pot De Creme Stout - brewed by 3 Sons, bottled by Untitled Art.  Imperial stout with nuts, cocoa, cinnamon, vanilla, brownie and milk sugar (11% ABV).  90=Outstanding (4.18/5) on Beer Advocate
> 
> Maybe I just don't like the milk sugar for beer?  Wasn't a problem to finish it, but I won't get it again.
> 
> View attachment 250304View attachment 250305



Some of those fruity, cinnamon, chocolate, oat, milk stouts are a but much. Think I prefer just a normal one, imperial stout or even a basic porter.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Always drink the Hazy IPA's first. They typically have a short shelf life.




They won't last the week, two at most. 



 Tuatara Hazy APA.

 Just don't care it's ok but swear it's a hazy IPA roleplaying as an APA due to its bitterness. 

 It's ok just inferior to every other APA I've had recently. Kinda regretting this 6 pack variety it's just inferior with every beer so far. 6.5 slightly better than average but not by much. Wouldn't buy again in a hurry except due to lack of better options as this beer turn up at bars sometimes.

 Hazy APA types are right up my alley as well. Emersons is a macro APA roleplaying as a decent craft beer this is a macro APA rping as a swill APA.


----------



## South by Southwest

That's a lot of roleplaying.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> That's a lot of roleplaying.




Might have to sample another one to double check.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Might have to sample another one to double check.



In the interests of science, of course...


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> In the interests of science, of course...




 Just in case anyone makes it here. Gotta make sure the local stuff isn't poison. 



 Tuatara IPA 6.1 %. 

 Smelt less aromatic than the hazy APA.

 No great review had better for cheaper but it's alright. Same lingering disappointment aka should have bought something else but options were limited.

 Plus side none of them have been bad just better available at similar price.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emerson's London Porter 5%


 Well I have been looking for a Baltika 6 replacement for obvious reasons. 

 Usually don't get porters that often as I'm not a massive fan of dark beers. I like them on occasion. 

 This is weaker abv than Baltika 6 but so smooth. Faint roasted malt taste but not overwhelming or that burnt flavour some pull off.  

 Very smooth and so easy to drink. Gonna give this one an 8 and in a good day 8.5. My taste buds aren't that patriotic but Emersons have killed it for me lately across the whole range. Brewed in my city as well.

88 on BA.









						London Porter | The Emerson Brewing Company
					

London Porter is a Porter - English style beer brewed by The Emerson Brewing Company in Dunedin, New Zealand. Score: 88 with 22 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-17-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Tuatara APA 5.6%.



 Very strong bitter hop taste with some what bleah after taste. Iff this was an IPA fair enough and it's slight more than Emersons but tastes like a cheap watery APA/IPA.  Does taste better more I drink but it's low side of average. It's taken me a week to get this far through the 6 pack Emersons lasted 4 days. 

 5.5/10 meh.

 On the positive side it's drinkable just not enjoying it.


----------



## Cadence

This is a first I think. A a  non-Pastry Archy beer by DuClaw* that wasn't super.  It was ok, but I couldn't have guessed what the flavor was without reading the can and thinking about it.  3.8/5 on Untappd. 7.5% ABV.

3 Scoops Stout - "What’s better than one scoop? Three! We’re bringing your childhood staple straight to your grown-up taste buds by packing in rich vanilla, strawberry, and decadent dark chocolate flavors of the classic Neapolitan ice cream. And the cherry on top? A creamy slightly sweet stout base that makes it simple to sip back, relax, and enjoy this sweet trifecta treat. This beer is in collaboration with Bottleshare, and 100% of proceeds go to charity."

* DuClaw's Sweet Baby Jesus and For Pete's Sake are pretty spectacular, and their Dirty Little Freak is pretty good.


----------



## Zardnaar

The last one. Tuatara Pilsner 5%.



 Last two bottles decided to froth over when open. Beats me they just sat in the fridge for a week.

 Anyway this one was nice at least the best of the bunch. That or the hazy IPA. 

 Wasn't to drastically different to other hopped NZ pilsners although I prefer the Euro ones. NZ beer mentality "moar hops"!!!! 

 7/10. Underwhelming 6 pack took 8 days to drink it. Premium price for beer trying to be a bit posh and failing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beer essentials this week. 6 of the locals and a Dutchie. 

 Al on sale this week went to larger supermarket. $2 USD a can. 

@payn you liked the hoppy NZ pilsners? Bottom right blue can.


 Cheap swill is about $1usd a can while the posh craft beers are around $4 and up. Generic half decent beer is around $14-17 usd a dozen.

Currently drinking the 8.6. Nice after last week's fail.


----------



## Zardnaar

Currently sampling the pale ale, green can top middle. Not bad. 

 That 6 pack combo is my happy place. Nice IPAs/APAs and a couple of lagers.


----------



## beancounter

Hey guys, had non-beer geek relatives over this weekend, and they only "craft beer" I got to drink was Sierra Nevada's big little thing.









						Big Little Thing | Sierra Nevada Brewing Co.
					

Big Little Thing is a Imperial IPA style beer brewed by Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. in Chico, CA. Score: 89 with 359 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-05-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




This got me thinking - when you're around non beer geeks, what is your "slumming beer".

For me, I'll just take a Bud and be done with it.

Don't be shy. We've all done it, So "fess up"...


----------



## CleverNickName

beancounter said:


> This got me thinking - when you're around non beer geeks, what is your "slumming beer".
> 
> For me, I'll just take a Bud and be done with it.
> 
> Don't be shy. We've all done it, So "fess up"...



My favorite grocery store beer is Montucky Cold Snack.
If I can't find that, I'll try to get Shiner Bock.  
And if I can't find _that, _I'll grimmace my way though some Rolling Rock.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> Hey guys, had non-beer geek relatives over this weekend, and they only "craft beer" I got to drink was Sierra Nevada's big little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing | Sierra Nevada Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing is a Imperial IPA style beer brewed by Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. in Chico, CA. Score: 89 with 359 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-05-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got me thinking - when you're around non beer geeks, what is your "slumming beer".
> 
> For me, I'll just take a Bud and be done with it.
> 
> Don't be shy. We've all done it, So "fess up"...




I need help. 

Q1: What makes something a craft vs. not?

Q2: If I didn't bring the beer, then I don't have much choice.  If I did bring beer, why isn't it at least a decent hefe, dunkel, porter, or stout? 

(For possibly gas station stocked beer, Killian's I guess?)


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> Hey guys, had non-beer geek relatives over this weekend, and they only "craft beer" I got to drink was Sierra Nevada's big little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing | Sierra Nevada Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing is a Imperial IPA style beer brewed by Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. in Chico, CA. Score: 89 with 359 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-05-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got me thinking - when you're around non beer geeks, what is your "slumming beer".
> 
> For me, I'll just take a Bud and be done with it.
> 
> Don't be shy. We've all done it, So "fess up"...



Bud is disgusting in any form. I'm a PBR and Coors man.


----------



## Cadence

payn said:


> Bud is disgusting in any form. I'm a PBR and Coors man.




At that point I'm looking for the unsweet tea.


----------



## CleverNickName

This'll tell you how much of a beer snob I am:  I can't taste a difference between Budweiser, Michelob, Keystone, and Coors.


----------



## payn

CleverNickName said:


> This'll tell you how much of a beer snob I am:  I can't taste a difference between Budweiser, Michelob, Keystone, and Coors.



I cant stand most of them, but came around recently on Coors and Coors light because they remind me of a local beer called Premium Grain Belt.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Bud is disgusting in any form. I'm a PBR and Coors man.



Don't hold back, tell me how you really feel.


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> Don't hold back, tell me how you really feel.



Cant buy it here but I dont mind Yuengling either.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Cant buy it here but I dont mind Yuengling either.




 Never had Yuengling before. Wife says that's what she used to drink back in the day.


----------



## payn

CleverNickName said:


> My favorite grocery store beer is Montucky Cold Snack.



Thats been creeping up around here in the mid-west. No idea what its like.


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> I need help.
> 
> Q1: What makes something a craft vs. not?
> 
> Q2: If I didn't bring the beer, then I don't have much choice.  If I did bring beer, why isn't it at least a decent hefe, dunkel, porter, or stout?
> 
> (For possibly gas station stocked beer, Killian's I guess?)




1. If you don't know, well then, put on this pointy cap and go sit in the corner..  

2. Which beers do your non beer geek friends/family drink?

3. Yea, Killian's isn't half bad ,as it is, for a slumming beer.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> 1. If you don't know, well then, put on this pointy cap and go sit in the corner..



:-(


beancounter said:


> 2. Which beers do your non beer geek friends/family drink?




I even got my dad to try stouts and porters.   Since he stopped, I don't know if I know anyone who drinks the huge production run American lagers...


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> :-(
> 
> 
> I even got my dad to try stouts and porters.   Since he stopped, I don't know if I know anyone who drinks the huge production run American lagers...




Man, I wish I could say the same.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> Man, I wish I could say the same.



He only drinks half of one at a time anymore, and so is susceptible to someone splitting one with him


----------



## CleverNickName

payn said:


> Thats been creeping up around here in the mid-west. No idea what its like.



It's pretty close to PBR, actually.  It's just another "cheap yellow beer" lager, but I think it has a better flavor than Budweiser.  

In that it actually _has _a flavor, I mean.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Hey guys, had non-beer geek relatives over this weekend, and they only "craft beer" I got to drink was Sierra Nevada's big little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing | Sierra Nevada Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Big Little Thing is a Imperial IPA style beer brewed by Sierra Nevada Brewing Co. in Chico, CA. Score: 89 with 359 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-05-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got me thinking - when you're around non beer geeks, what is your "slumming beer".
> 
> For me, I'll just take a Bud and be done with it.
> 
> Don't be shy. We've all done it, So "fess up"...




 Depends on your idea of a slumming beer. Cheap nasty beer here about $1 usd a can. $18 NZD a dozen. Problem is in special you can usually get something half decent for $20 NZD a dozen.

 Budweiser is about 25%-33% more. I don't mind Bud not much flavour but easy enough to drink. 

 So my slumming beer is probably Carlsberg Pilsner ($20 NZD) Krombacher (was $20 a dozen now $28 they figured out they sold it to cheap). 

 Baltika was also good for the price haven't bought it since February though if not January. 

 Otherwise it's whatever on sale at that $20-$22 price point probably a dozen Eurolager or something similar. 4.8-5% vs NZ swill at 4% that tastes bad. 

 Carlsberg, Heineken, Budweiser, Kingfisher all pass the it'll do test if they're on special. 

1 NZD=0.7 USD approx. 

  Cheap swill is also weaker so 6something good is probably 9 standard drinks, 12 cheap swill is 12 drinks at a similar price point.

 $28/dozen vs $20 for 5% which is more like 15 drinks. 

 Cheap swill kinda pointless.

  I checked the other day. 24 pack of swill is $36 bucks. 

 Or I can buy 12 of these at $3 a can. 


 Swill is 330ml can 8.6 gold is 500. It's 6.5% and 2.6 standard drinks per can.

 31.6 drinks vs 24. If you can find cheap swill that's 5% instead of 4% you get 31.2%.

 Buying the stronger imported stuff is roughly the same price per drink or cheaper so buying cheap beers essentially pointless.

18 of our cheapest nastiest beers $23 for 18. 

 $24 gets 8 8.6 gold which are 20.6 drinks. If you just want to get plastered by imported Eurolagers on special there's always something cheap. $23 is close to normal price for a dozen 4.9-5.5% type beers like Stella Artois, Sol etc which are 15 drinks same price.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fortune Favors Naturalisy Hazy Pale Ale 5.3%


 Went to a new place in town. They're based out of Wanaka (resort town) serving up Wellington (the capital) beer.  Wellington is famous for its booze, coffee and food culture. 

This one wasn't very hazy. Was nicer than Tuatara not as good as Emersons 7/10. 

 Also samplef an Amigos Skull lager. Apparently it's another lager with the restaurants name plastered over it. 

 Who cares it was awesome. Cheap as well delicious generic lager one of the best I've had. No photo but 8.5. 

 Barmaid gave me a sample of the Fortune Favours Adventurer Pilsner. 



This was an awesome pilsner. Kind of a mix between my generic Europilsners andthe NZ hoppy pilsners but leaning towards the Euro ones. Think I enjoyed it even more than the Skull lager. 

Free as well. 9/10 for the Pilsner. 

 El Bier/pivo menu. 1 NZD = 0.7 USD.


----------



## Cadence

Sun Lab brewing Shadows Hanging Over - Pastry stout with cacao nibs, coconut, and milk sugar.  3.7 out of 5 on Untappd. 9% ABV.

Meh.  Maybe it's Fullers Porter that the taste reminds me of if you added maybe a tiny bit of coconut. In any case there's a taste behind things I don't care for. Pass.  I love me a good coconut beer, so this was disappointing.


----------



## Cadence

South by Southwest said:


> Okay, last night I had this IPA that was flat out delicious, but I swear it knocked me on my [naughty word]. Seriously--I was bouncing off the walls of my house after ONE 12-oz BOTTLE. It's called *Dogfish Head 120-minute IPA*. One of the most complex flavors I've experienced in an IPA and had it not put me onto the floor, I would've run out to the store and bought a six-pack. As it is, I just can't see making a habit of something that strong.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked it up: 20% ABV. So yeah--proceed with caution.




Limit in SC is suppose to be 15% I think.  But they go over that sometimes.


----------



## Warpiglet-7

payn said:


> I cant stand most of them, but came around recently on Coors and Coors light because they remind me of a local beer called Premium Grain Belt.



I am drinking the silver bullet right now without shame.

It’s cold and smooth.  I’m thirsty and want to kick back and relax after commuting from work in a hot car.

Nothing finer.


----------



## Warpiglet-7

I would add though that perusing this thread has made me hungry for beer and not in the thirst quenching way I am downing them now.


----------



## South by Southwest

Cadence said:


> Limit in SC is suppose to be 15% I think.  But they go over that sometimes.



It was a stiff drink for sure, but man, did it taste good. Sweet, bitter, citrus, and hoppy all in the span of about six seconds.

I still haven't mustered the courage to buy another...


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Sun Lab brewing Shadows Hanging Over - Pastry stout with cacao nibs, coconut, and milk sugar.  3.7 out of 5 on Untappd. 9% ABV.
> 
> Meh.  Maybe it's Fullers Porter that the taste reminds me of if you added maybe a tiny bit of coconut. In any case there's a taste behind things I don't care for. Pass.  I love me a good coconut beer, so this was disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 251302View attachment 251303




 Think I would just a kid a coconut beer doubt illnlike that. 

 Tonight's effort think I covered it couple of years back. 




 Generic macro lager one of the better ones though.

 Think I've found a new favorite lager and pilsner though the two I had the other night were so good.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Think I would just a kid a coconut beer doubt illnlike that.




I'm a big coconut fan in other things, and so I'll try most coconut beers.  It's often frustrating because I think under half of them are good.


----------



## beancounter

Equilibrium Fractal Triple IPA from the Big Apple. 

Pretty good. 4.3 on Rate Beer. 92 on BA.








						Super Fractal Julia Set - Equilibrium Brewery - Untappd
					

Super Fractal Julia Set by Equilibrium Brewery is a IPA - Triple which has a rating of 4.3 out of 5, with 3,255 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




					untappd.com
				












						Super Fractal Julia Set | Equilibrium Brewery
					

Super Fractal Julia Set is a Imperial IPA style beer brewed by Equilibrium Brewery in Middletown, NY. Score: 92 with 17 ratings and reviews. Last update: 11-30-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




Very smooth. Goes down easy. ABV is only a little bit noticeable.


----------



## South by Southwest

Long day--lotta writing work, which always gets my brain tired by the end of the day.


----------



## Zardnaar

How much is a cheap beer over the counter in the USA in a restaurant? 

  Had one if these last week. 


 Amigos Skull Lager 5% iirc. Apparently it's tennets or tenants something like that. Apparently it's at one of the supermarkets.

 $7 NZD approx $5 USD a pint. 

 Had two tonight. Might have a new favorite generic lager. 
 Super easy to drink not exactly sweet like 8.6 Gold but leaning in that direction.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> How much is a cheap beer over the counter in the USA in a restaurant?
> 
> Had one if these last week.
> View attachment 251675
> 
> Amigos Skull Lager 5% iirc. Apparently it's tennets or tenants something like that. Apparently it's at one of the supermarkets.
> 
> $7 NZD approx $5 USD a pint.
> 
> Had two tonight. Might have a new favorite generic lager.
> Super easy to drink not exactly sweet like 8.6 Gold but leaning in that direction.



Pretty close to U.S. price. Often at times in the day you can get an imperial pint or just over for about the same $5.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Pretty close to U.S. price. Often at times in the day you can get an imperial pint or just over for about the same $5.




 That lager was priced at normal beer prices. The past llsners and APA/IPA are $8 or $9 usd.


----------



## Zardnaar

All the supermarkets I visted sold out of Emersons variety. 6 pack. Bought no bees last week drunk a couple at restaurants and 1 bottle of Krombacher. 



 NZ Strong lager, 8.6 black and a Norwegian beer. 

 Expectations NZ Strong lager Rock bottom, Norwegian beer low, 8.6 cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Cadence

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  9% ABV.  It tastes like a really good Imperial Stout...with no other bells and whistles.  It was good, but I usually would go for a non-Imperial with something extra.

95 World Class (4.3/5 on Beer Advocate).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  9% ABV.  It tastes like a really good Imperial Stout...with no other bells and whistles.  It was good, but I usually would go for a non-Imperial with something extra.
> 
> 95 World Class (4.3/5 on Beer Advocate).
> 
> View attachment 251917View attachment 251918




 Would try.


----------



## Zardnaar

NZ Strong Lager 7%



 Main reason to drink strong beers isn't for the taste imho. Expectations rock bottom. Pleasantly surprised. I would be lying if I called this beer good but it's alright. Reminds me of some Russian beers I used to drink, better than t Obolin Ukrainian beer which was kinda awful. 

 Nice buzz, taste is ok. Was thinking of a 6/10 but I'll do 6.5. The kick and vastly exceeding expectations I'll be generous. I've had worse in the last year or two (Baltika 9, Obolon one of them, Norwegian beer, Victoria Bitter). 

 Would almost drink again but it's about the same price as 8.6 gold 6.5% vs 7%. Might buy again if the goal was a cheap buzz not bad.

 One of the better strong beers I've had and as fair as macro brewery generic strong lagers that kick you in the balls without making you retch thumbs up.


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  9% ABV.  It tastes like a really good Imperial Stout...with no other bells and whistles.  It was good, but I usually would go for a non-Imperial with something extra.
> 
> 95 World Class (4.3/5 on Beer Advocate).
> 
> View attachment 251917View attachment 251918



I love that beer!


----------



## beancounter

Upfront flavor was nice, but then quickly faded away to monotone bitterness.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Upfront flavor was nice, but then quickly faded away to monotone bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 252035




 The IPA in general problem. 

 Hence why I prefer APAs similar taste usually not as bitter. 

 Hazy APAs in particular tend to be right up my alley. 

 IPAs craft beer often means "moar hops" and they can sell the can for $4-6 each while some of the cheaper ones are actually nicer or smoother.


----------



## Zardnaar

Arctic Beer 4.5%%



 Made by the same company the last Norwegian beer I had. That one was very very average.

 This one was a lot better European pale lager. Reminded me of some of the Baltika Russian beers. Mild flavour faint taste of grain. Just a beer though perfectly acceptable/boring Eurolager would probably drink over Heineken. May even be good to great on a hot day. 6.5-7 out of 10 I liked it but it's just a beer. More flavor than Bud but that's not hard 



8.6 Black 7.9%. Think this can was 3.8 standard drinks had it after the Arctic Beer. Previously raved about 8.6 Gold so was optimistic about this one. 

 Very easy to drink dark beer not quite sweet like the gold one but probably the sweetest dark beer I've ever had. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## beancounter

Unfortunately, I got two bad beers in a row. The Belgian table beer was nothing but one dimensional bitterness, and the NEIPA (less than 1 month old) was tasteless.


----------



## Zardnaar

Played it safe this week just bought a 6 pack of Emersons. 

 1 turned into 3. IPA, hazy APA and lager consumed. 

 Pale ale, pilsner, and hazy IPA left.


----------



## South by Southwest

A simple, unassuming black & tan that's honest, cheap, and good.


----------



## Cadence

Beer while grilling thoughts.  Maybe my tastes have changed, but after having a few hefe- and dunkel-weiss over the past couple months, I think my favorite weiss is a non-or-not-too banana hefe like Maisel's original, instead of the dunkel-weiss it used to be.


----------



## South by Southwest

Some evenings you're just not willing to settle for "good enough."


----------



## Mannahnin

South by Southwest said:


> A simple, unassuming black & tan that's honest, cheap, and good.



I should give it a try.  Their original lager isn't amazing but has sentimental appeal to me, as it was my grandfather's beer of choice.


----------



## South by Southwest

Mannahnin said:


> I should give it a try.  Their original lager isn't amazing but has sentimental appeal to me, as it was my grandfather's beer of choice.



For $7.50/6-pack, it really is good. It ain't the Celebrator Double Bock I'm drinking right now, but it also doesn't _cost_ anywhere near so much.

Their lager is okay, but I'd never choose it over other options. This one I would.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> For $7.50/6-pack, it really is good. It ain't the Celebrator Double Bock I'm drinking right now, but it also doesn't _cost_ anywhere near so much.
> 
> Their lager is okay, but I'd never choose it over other options. This one I would.




 Not gonna get much that's decent at that price here. 
 Krombacher used to be in that price range but I think they figured out how underpriced it was for it's quality. 

  Heineken or Carlsberg on special is what you would expect at that price otherwise it's the nasty swill beers.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Not gonna get much that's decent at that price here.
> Krombacher used to be in that price range but I think they figured out how underpriced it was for it's quality.
> 
> Heineken or Carlsberg on special is what you would expect at that price otherwise it's the nasty swill beers.



I think with Yuengling it might be a local/state thing: when my brother buys it up in upstate New York, he pays a lot more than I.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> I think with Yuengling it might be a local/state thing: when my brother buys it up in upstate New York, he pays a lot more than I.




 Ah. Bought 6 pack of cheap IPAs. Same company that owns my Emersons but 30% cheaper. 

 Expectations aren't great we'll see.


----------



## South by Southwest

Rough day. Buying one house and selling the current in this market is.....challenging_. _I won't usually allow myself a double because I try to govern my habits, you know?








This was a _rough_ day.


----------



## Zardnaar

Brief article on differences with APAs and IPAs and local NZ hops being used in Pacific/Tropical pale ales. 

 Some of those ales are well over 6% though. 

IPA vs APA: down to the letter | Toast


----------



## Zardnaar

Mac's Apparation Hazy IPA 5.6%



 Left this out of the fridge for about an hour. Wasn't an overly warm day but it is winter. 

 Well bought a 6 pack of this for around $10 usd. Cheap macro brewed IPA. Expectations were low it was about 1/3rd cheaper than my last non Emerson's purchase. 

 Reasonably low ABV by IPA standards more like the other cheap IPAs one can buy. Expectations fairly low. Not the biggest IPA fan either as it's a crap shoot.

 The one ray of sunshine was the brand. Mac's is owned by Lion Nathan who own Emersons and are the better macro brewery NZ company (owned by Kirin iirc). 

 As fair as macro beer goes Mac's is quite good. They make a nice hoppy pilsner and most of their range is drinkable to reasonably good. 

 Anyway first impressions. It looks like a hazy APA/IPA last one wasnt very hazy and tasted a bit meh. 

 On the nose it did smell like an IPA with hints of fruity/tropical scent. Unusual in the cheap ones at best it's normally fainter. 

 Had a sip and didn't hate it. In fact pleasantly surprised even tasted nice. Double checked the can. Finished the can and enjoyed it 

 Not the best beer in the world or even IPA. But for it's price it's an awesome beer as I've had worse at double and triple the price. 

 Probably a poor IPA if I didn't know in a blind taste test I would probably call it an APA but there's a bit of overlap between them. 

 8/10 overall, 9/10 in cheap IPA category. Macro beer RPing as something better. Well done Mac's.


----------



## Zardnaar

My 6 pack was priced at premium normal beer prices. Towards the upper end usually about $24-28 NZD a dozen.


----------



## South by Southwest

So today was not so bad. Real estate is _i-n-s-a-n-e_ right now, but my head does appear to be above water. Therefore, tonight I celebrate:


----------



## Cadence

South by Southwest said:


> So today was not so bad. Real estate is _i-n-s-a-n-e_ right now, but my head does appear to be above water. Therefore, tonight I celebrate:



Saw that in the store today and couldn't remember why it was familiar!


----------



## Cadence

Hi-Wire Brewing's Chocolate WOW!  Belgian style imperial amber ale brewed with cacao nibs and vanilla.  3.5/5 on Untappd (9% ABV, 25 IBU).

So, I think it's a really good ale.  (But of course ales aren't high on my list usually).  I wish I had picked up a World Court Mocha Blond Stout from Legal Remedy to compare it to (different style and main ingredients, but the coloring with things I associate with a dark colored stout tie them together).  I wish they had put the flavors in a porter or stout -- which would be one of their 10W-40s without coffee I guess.


----------



## Cadence

Every year I bring some beers to share with a cousin in Northern Wisconsin on our annual end of July trip.  Picked up the stuff I'm bringing this year today...

Maisel's Weisse Original - My favorite weissbier

Schöfferhofer Hefeweizen Grapefruit - I'm not a huge grapefruit fan, but if it's really chilled there's something about it I really like.  Low 2.5% ABV.  They had two other flavors (Passionfruit and Pomegranate) at the store , but didn't have single cans of them so I haven't tried them yet. Checking, it looks like there is a pineapple one, I need to find one!

Old Hickory's Photon Sphere - Bourbon barrel aged imperial stout with cinnamon, vanilla, cocoa and habanero (11.91% ABV).  I wish they had them in half sized bottles.  Wow that's good.

Usually there are more local ones in the batch, but this is what I was feeling.  If I had to pick a 4th it would probably be a flavored stout/porter or if I gave up choosing a Warsteiner Dunkel.


----------



## beancounter

My selection for today. All decent beers.


----------



## Zardnaar

In isolation due to wife having Covid. One IPA left grocery delivery today. Getting another 6 pack of Emersons but different 6 flavours. They make a nice porter.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> In isolation due to wife having Covid. One IPA left grocery delivery today. Getting another 6 pack of Emersons but different 6 flavours. They make a nice porter.



How's she doing? Recovering tolerably, I hope?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> How's she doing? Recovering tolerably, I hope?




 Early days. Similar to a cold perhaps so reasonably alright still sick though croaky voice. Tired keeps dozing off.

Gonna take a RAT test tomorrow and then another 4 days after that. 

 Booze didn't arrive but didn't get charged for it out of stock.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Early days. Similar to a cold perhaps so reasonably alright still sick though croaky voice. Tired keeps dozing off.



Mm. That seems the most common symptom: exhaustion.


Zardnaar said:


> Gonna take a RAT test tomorrow and then another 4 days after that.



Yeah, it'd be foolhardy not to.

Sorry the beers didn't arrive. Especially when you're stuck in the house like that, a few simple pleasures can make a big difference.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Mm. That seems the most common symptom: exhaustion.
> 
> Yeah, it'd be foolhardy not to.
> 
> Sorry the beers didn't arrive. Especially when you're stuck in the house like that, a few simple pleasures can make a big difference.




 Think they were out popular brand. Shelves often clear out early on the variety packs. 

 I have a supermarket with walking distance as well but not gonna go there for obvious reasons.

 Not gonna ask family to do a beer run lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

The hard stuff.


----------



## South by Southwest

I absolutely love this stuff.


----------



## Cadence

Sugar Creek Brewing Mocha Java Porter from Charlotte, NC.  3.8/5 on Untappd, 5.2% ABV, 16 IBU.  It's a solid chocolate/coffee porter.

I was distracted as I poured (that's my excuse).


----------



## Warpiglet-7

look.  I am no no connoisseur.  I can tell from this thread that I don’t have the cultured palate that some of you do.

Let’s be real.  I like to drink a lot of beer over a long time…grilling, partying playing D&D!

So on vacation on the Oregon coast I found a variety of local beers and chose one with a 4.2 ABV.  Here you will see I am drinking it by the ocean, with a can cozy from a local souvenir shop.  That right!  I am all class!

It’s hoppy for me…but good.  Got another in the fridge.  I flew 1000s of miles to drink this beer and take this picture.  I am about to go out to the beach again…but before I go, here you go!

Yachat’s “See See Lager”  in a Pirate’s Plunder cozy from Newport Oregon.

I could see guzzling 3-4 of these while eating a giant plate of calamari and halibut down at MO’s by the bay.  For an intermission I would go watch the sea lions who are some of the cutest creatures ever.

Might got get me another one come to think of it.


----------



## Cadence

Warpiglet-7 said:


> look.  I am no no connoisseur.  I can tell from this thread that I don’t have the cultured palate that some of you do.



I try a lot of different ones ... but I certainly wouldn't say my palate has developed beyond knowing what I like and don't like


----------



## Warpiglet-7

South by Southwest said:


> A simple, unassuming black & tan that's honest, cheap, and good.



Let me tell you something…

I am a midwesterner that cannot get this…but years ago, running up the east coast with friends from grad school, I had this right from the can.

I still remember the taste many years later.  I look for it whenever On vacation.  I always find the lager but not this.

This friends, is good stuff.  I am not a beer snob though so ymmv.  But it tasted good…and I shall have it again one day!


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I try a lot of different ones ... but I certainly wouldn't say my palate has developed beyond knowing what I like and don't like




 My palates not much better. I can taste malt, hops etc but can't dribble on about citrus tastes and roasted cinnamon with hints of whatever. 

 Oh grain taste as well thanks to Russian beers.


----------



## beancounter

My selection today. The Forklift Unicorn (NEIPA) was a solid example of the style. The Modest man Hef was decent "Rock Steady", but a little light on the typical Hef flavors.


----------



## Cadence

Edmund's Oast - Leather Jacket American Porter.  85=Very Good (3.74/5), 6.5% ABV.

"Leather Jacket is a take on the American Porter style, expressing round notes of earthy chocolate and oak, brought together with a touch of sweet caramel. Centennial hops hint at citrus orchards in bloom."

A very solid, not sweet porter.  I didn't notice anything like a "citrus orchard in bloom."


----------



## Cadence

Annual vacation in a cabin in the north woods of Wisconsin.  The super market had no stouts or porters except Guinness and barrel aged.  Stopped at a small brewery/pub on the way back from the grocery run

Tribute Brewing Co's Mele Kalikimaka porter style ale flavored with coconut.  Their "holiday beer, dark and toasty yet smooth and delicious."

3.82/5 on Untapped. 7%ABV.

The coconut is definitely front and center, but my only critique is that it could be a touch less sweet.  Very solid coconut porter.  So, yum!   And we were lucky, they're almost out of it.


----------



## Zardnaar

Looks good starting to enjoy porters. 

 Lean towards more basic ones though. No beer for almost 3 weeks


----------



## Zardnaar

Hitting the hard stuff!!!



 Great hot chocolate can't really have booze atm.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Hitting the hard stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 255067
> 
> Great hot chocolate can't really have booze atm.



How is recovery going? You're holding up, I trust?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> How is recovery going? You're holding up, I trust?




 Generally allright a lot of coughing and fatigue. 

 Just woke up on the couch at 5am. Dozed off around 7pm.



 Good company he's not usually allowed in my jacket took advantage of me.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Generally allright a lot of coughing and fatigue.
> 
> Just woke up on the couch at 5am. Dozed off around 7pm.



Even just when I had the _vaccine_ shots, each time I spent all the next two days either sleeping or contemplating sleep.


Zardnaar said:


> View attachment 255085
> 
> Good company he's not usually allowed in my jacket took advantage of me.



I'd swear cats have a sixth sense for when we're under the weather and need moral support. Mine is all over me every time.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Even just when I had the _vaccine_ shots, each time I spent all the next two days either sleeping or contemplating sleep.
> 
> I'd swear cats have a sixth sense for when we're under the weather and need moral support. Mine is all over me every time.




 Heh or they take advantage of you. That one's super friendly but he's not much of a lap cat. 

 The other one is  addicted to laps and wants to sit on one of us regardless and can be demanding about it.


----------



## Zardnaar

British craft beer reviews American macro lagers. 


  I'm a bit more generous as I find nd American macros on the watery side and lacking flavour. But that's not unpleasant as such and cold beer hot summer's day. 

 NZ macro lager tends to be on the unpleasant side of things with one of the "premium" ones being similar to Heineken.

 Russian lagers had a bit more flavour but not drinking those ones and they've disappeared anyway.  

 I do lean towards the European lagers though and some of the NZ premium/"craft" lagers. 

 Beer free for almost 4 weeks now sober since January not that I get drunk that often anyway 1-3 times a year.

 Think I'm allowed to drink now just don't feel like it but could almost have one just not quite there yet.



 The hard stuff mocha best one I've found here it was delicious.


----------



## South by Southwest

I drink a lot more coffee than I ever do alcohol. A good mocha is the perfect thing to get you moving again.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> I drink a lot more coffee than I ever do alcohol. A good mocha is the perfect thing to get you moving again.




 Found a new coffee place that's better than our old one which was pretty damn good


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Found a new coffee place that's better than our old one which was pretty damn good



What sort of coffee do you mostly favor?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> What sort of coffee do you mostly favor?




 Usually alternate between a flat white and a mocha.


----------



## Zardnaar

Playing it safe. Mr borings 6 pack variety. Don't feel like one but I might later in the week. 




A couple of lagers and hoppy ales. Hitting up the hard stuff for breakfast mocha and a flat white.


----------



## Cadence

Only coffee I get is porters, stouts, an occasional ale, and once in a while some ice cream...


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Only coffee I get is porters, stouts, an occasional ale, and once in a while some ice cream...




 We've developed a coffee addiction lol. 

 Well not addicted but it's now a weekly thing.


----------



## beancounter

South by Southwest said:


> I drink a lot more coffee than I ever do alcohol. A good mocha is the perfect thing to get you moving again.



Yep, coffee is my other vice.


----------



## beancounter

Double post...


----------



## beancounter

Evil Twin Devil Child. Barley Wine brewed with Maple Syrup and vanilla. 12% and from New York.  Excellent!


----------



## beancounter

Another one. Really nice!


----------



## South by Southwest

Cadence said:


> Only coffee I get is porters, stouts, an occasional ale, and once in a while some ice cream...



As much as I love coffee (and am indeed addicted to it), I'll say you're better off the way you are. The fewer physical addictions one has, the better.


----------



## Zardnaar

First beer in 4 weeks cracked an Emersons underground lager. Slightly hoppy delightful.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> First beer in 4 weeks cracked an Emersons underground lager. Slightly hoppy delightful.



Welcome back, man.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Welcome back, man.




 With Covid just didn't feel like one. 

 Dry July was a thing here. Think I failed by a few days.


----------



## Zardnaar

Think it's been 4 weeks. 



 Monteith's Great Divide Pale Ale 4.5%

 Trying a new restaurant and the have the DB range of beers. Which are usually a bit meh but Monteith's is usually alright. 

 This one is just a slight hoppy pale ale that's borderline hazy. Still a amber hue over the pale lagers. Maco PA 

 Wasn't expecting much but pleasantly surprised as it's reasonably good. Not as good as my Emersons bit it's a lot cheaper. 

 7/10 overall on the cheap pale ale options it's one of the better ones.

 Ordered another one. Reasonably sure this one is in USA. 



  Been a while since I've done the Mexican beer with fruit done the spout. Quite enjoying it easy enough to drink.
 Bloody hell cheap date. Straight to my head. 

 So ordered a third.


----------



## Cadence

Edmund Oast's Cordial Offering - Raspberry Truffle - Imperial Stout with Cacao Nibs and Raspberries Added.

3.8/5 on Untappd.  10%ABV.  Not overly sweet, so a good dark chocolate raspberry truffle.  This looks like the third kind I've had aiming at that (Lindley Park by Olde Hickory and DuClaw's PastryArchy Naked Fish.  This might be the best of the three if you're going to drink the whole thing instead of just a small glass, and is definitely drinkable.

I think I'm just going to give up on chocolate raspberry beers though.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Edmund Oast's Cordial Offering - Raspberry Truffle - Imperial Stout with Cacao Nibs and Raspberries Added.
> 
> 3.8/5 on Untappd.  10%ABV.  Not overly sweet, so a good dark chocolate raspberry truffle.  This looks like the third kind I've had aiming at that (Lindley Park by Olde Hickory and DuClaw's PastryArchy Naked Fish.  This might be the best of the three if you're going to drink the whole thing instead of just a small glass, and is definitely drinkable.
> 
> I think I'm just going to give up on chocolate raspberry beers though.
> 
> View attachment 256614View attachment 256615




 Keep saying the KISS principal applies to beer.

Gas a hoppy pilsner and an IPA last night. This morning couldn't decide between a flat white or a mocha so got both.


----------



## Zardnaar

Knocking back a pale ale last of my 6 pack. 

 And had 3 the other night at the pub. 

 Think I'll go dry next week or have one at the pub. Mr Boring likes that Emersons 6 pack variety.


----------



## Cadence

Hit two German restaurants while in DC this week - Cafe Berlin for sausages, bratkartoffel, and kartoffelsalat, and Prost for short rib spaetzle.  Last time I was in DC I got sausages at Old Europe.  There are a few more to try on future visits.

At both places this time I had the Köstritzer Schwarzbier (had never had it before).   It's a keeper.  I'm not sure how to describe it - heavier than the dunkels or dunkel weisses, with almost a creaminess (something I usually don't like) at the end.   4.8% ABV, with an 88=Very Good on Beer Advocate (3.91/5).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Hit two German restaurants while in DC this week - Cafe Berlin for sausages, bratkartoffel, and kartoffelsalat, and Prost for short rib spaetzle.  Last time I was in DC I got sausages at Old Europe.  There are a few more to try on future visits.
> 
> At both places this time I had the Köstritzer Schwarzbier (had never had it before).   It's a keeper.  I'm not sure how to describe it - heavier than the dunkels or dunkel weisses, with almost a creaminess (something I usually don't like) at the end.   4.8% ABV, with an 88=Very Good on Beer Advocate (3.91/5).
> 
> View attachment 257189View attachment 257190View attachment 257191




 Didn't buy any beer at start of week. 

Caved and bought two German pilsners. 



 Think this might be the cheapest beer that's not awful.


----------



## South by Southwest

Lagavulin again tonight. I just got moved into the new home and right now it's all I have. I'll hit the liquor store later this week and get a bunch of goodies.


----------



## Zardnaar

No beers at home this week. Went out and had a previously reviewed Skull lager but found something different. 

  From Mexico 4.7% 




 A malted whatever this is nice amber colour. Probably a Mexican macro beer. If it is NZ, Aussie and USA are doing something wrong. 

 Delicious gonna give it an 8/10. Wasn't great just really solid and easy to drink. Not as sweet as my 8.6vgold but some sort of malt taste.

 72 on BA I liked it a bit more. 









						Dos Equis Ambar Especial | Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V.
					

Dos Equis Ambar Especial is a Vienna Lager style beer brewed by Cervecería Cuauhtémoc Moctezuma, S.A. de C.V. in Monterrey (Nuevo León), Mexico. Score: 72 with 3,151 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Thought it was an ale derp.


----------



## Cadence

Irish Cream Dessert Stout from DuClaw Brewery's PastryArchy line.   9.4% ABV.

"Lucky you. Quite the Irish blessing, this brew will envelop you in an enchanting warm, roasty aroma as you sip on a smooth swirl of creamy vanilla, chocolate, and coffee. Sláinte!"

The first sip was really nice.  But, while sweetness doesn't seem overpowering, the smoothness isn't too over the top, and the alcohol taste isn't too much -- something altogether just doesn't work for much more than that.   Only drank about half.   (89=Very Good, 4.01/5 on Beer Advocate. )


----------



## Zardnaar

Lolly water in beer form?


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Lolly water in beer form?



Not that sweet I'm guessing, and certainly not brightly colored 

I don't know what it is about the flavor I didn't like.  I've liked sweeter beers than this one.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Not that sweet I'm guessing, and certainly not brightly colored
> 
> I don't know what it is about the flavor I didn't like.  I've liked sweeter beers than this one.




 Mr boring kicked in and I had a German pilsner playing MP Stellaris. 

 Chocolate stouts and things like yours don't appeal to much. Once in a while or a nice porter or whatever occasionally.


----------



## beancounter

Two that I tried today. The first was mildly disappointing. A bit old and nothing really special. The second one (the white label) was hideous. It tasted like a mild cleaning solution combined with an infection and bad hops. I hate when I get two duds in a row.


----------



## Warpiglet-7

beancounter said:


> Two that I tried today. The first was mildly disappointing. A bit old and nothing really special. The second one (the white label) was hideous. It tasted like a mild cleaning solution combined with an infection and bad hops. I hate when I get two duds in a row.
> 
> View attachment 258594



Sorry just had to chuckle at the description!

I once had an imperial stout that tasted like cough syrup with added sugar and It makes me gag just thinking about it years later!


----------



## Cadence

Warpiglet-7 said:


> Sorry just had to chuckle at the description!
> 
> I once had an imperial stout that tasted like cough syrup with added sugar and It makes me gag just thinking about it years later!



The worst I've ever had was a sour that tasted like I imagine lemon Dawn dishwashing soap would taste...


----------



## beancounter

Didn't want to be a downer, so I tried one more. A bit aggressive in the hop bitterness (yes, even for a double IPA), but decent!


----------



## beancounter

So guys, IYO, What ABV qualifies a double IPA? The one I showed above was 7.8%, but I've had IPAs that were 7.6%.

IMHO, the bare minimum would be 8%. Triple IPA, starts at no lower than 10%.


----------



## payn

I consider ingredients and their amounts more important than ABV in IPAs. Brewer associations will accept as low as 6%.


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> I consider ingredients and their amounts more important than ABV in IPAs. Brewer associations will accept as low as 6%.



6 percent for a double? I've personally never seen one below 7 percent.


----------



## payn

beancounter said:


> 6 percent for a double? I've personally never seen one below 7 percent.



Yeah, its really hard to squeeze in the ingredients for a double and only get 6, I'm pretty sure that's an outlier. Just sayin, I dont think ABV means much when it comes to talking about types of brew. Types of malt and hops on the other hand...


----------



## beancounter

payn said:


> Yeah, its really hard to squeeze in the ingredients for a double and only get 6, I'm pretty sure that's an outlier. Just sayin, I dont think ABV means much when it comes to talking about types of brew. Types of malt and hops on the other hand...



My liver disagrees.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> So guys, IYO, What ABV qualifies a double IPA? The one I showed above was 7.8%, but I've had IPAs that were 7.6%.
> 
> IMHO, the bare minimum would be 8%. Triple IPA, starts at no lower than 10%.




Not an IPA drinker so not sure on that one...

Was recently surprised by a short story in the fantasy collection I'm reading (Keen Edge of Valor) where someone thought a Stout was strong for having at least twice the alcohol of a Guinness (4.2%).  I can see a lager drinker thinking 8.4% was high, but it feels odd to me for someone who does stouts.

Googling just now, I was kind of surprised the limits in different states are all over the place (searching ABV at List of alcohol laws of the United States - Wikipedia ).   SC went to 17.5% limit a few years ago I think.  The couple bottles of Photon Sphere by Olde Hickory I have left are 11.91%.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> So guys, IYO, What ABV qualifies a double IPA? The one I showed above was 7.8%, but I've had IPAs that were 7.6%.
> 
> IMHO, the bare minimum would be 8%. Triple IPA, starts at no lower than 10%.




Googling around, this article was a hoot.  "Most people here (in central California) don’t even know what an IPA is."   I should have checked the year first.  In any case, it says a double IP should aim for 7-9 (back when there were places that didn't know what an IPA was...).









						What Defines a Double IPA?
					

The Beer Geek expounds on the differences between IPA and Double IPA.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Two that I tried today. The first was mildly disappointing. A bit old and nothing really special. The second one (the white label) was hideous. It tasted like a mild cleaning solution combined with an infection and bad hops. I hate when I get two duds in a row.
> 
> View attachment 258594




 It's the moar hops problem. Nicely hopped APA or IPA beautiful. 

 But they're a dime a dozen hipster don't care. Add moar hops!!! The stringer ones often don't taste any better often worse.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Not an IPA drinker so not sure on that one...
> 
> Was recently surprised by a short story in the fantasy collection I'm reading (Keen Edge of Valor) where someone thought a Stout was strong for having at least twice the alcohol of a Guinness (4.2%).  I can see a lager drinker thinking 8.4% was high, but it feels odd to me for someone who does stouts.
> 
> Googling just now, I was kind of surprised the limits in different states are all over the place (searching ABV at List of alcohol laws of the United States - Wikipedia ).   SC went to 17.5% limit a few years ago I think.  The couple bottles of Photon Sphere by Olde Hickory I have left are 11.91%.




 Way it's been explained to me is you take 2% off. Your body can process the 2% per hour. 
A can of 4% beer here is crap and the 5% ones hit harder the 6% really hard so your hipster 6%+ IPA or whatever hits twice as hard as a 4% crapper, 8% is twice as string but hits you three times harder. This is how you fail breath tests via a cop stop despite only having 1-2 beers. 

 Not helped larger pints they can get served in which might be 3 or 4 standard drinks. Two pints of nectar of the gods APA gave me a buzz (6.4%). 

 Some of those Russian beers were hitting 8% and the Baltika Imperial Stout was 10%. I've stopped drinking beer that strong. 



 Last got blitzed in January knocked back 3 cans of Russian beer 5.5%+. Each can was 900ml. Last time I drunk it hot summer day.

 No more 12-24 beers generally 1-6 but it hits yo a lot harder. Rarely have more than 3. Anything under 5% is my new light beer, 5.5 Fair standard, 6.5% is the new 5% and the 8-11% are my new rtds but I only drink 1-2.


----------



## South by Southwest

Zardnaar said:


> Way it's been explained to me is you take 2% off. Your body can process the 2% per hour.
> A can of 4% beer here is crap and the 5% ones hit harder the 6% really hard so your hipster 6%+ IPA or whatever hits twice as hard as a 4% crapper, 8% is twice as string but hits you three times harder. This is how you fail breath tests via a cop stop despite only having 1-2 beers.



No wonder that Dogfish Head IPA had me so soused; this totally explains it now. Thanks, Zardnaar--all this time I'd been wondering why that stuff knocked me down so hard.


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> No wonder that Dogfish Head IPA had me so soused; this totally explains it now. Thanks, Zardnaar--all this time I'd been wondering why that stuff knocked me down so hard.




 This is what I heard my not be accurate. 

 Serving sizes as well my Eurolager cans are 500ml vs the coke sized cans of beer here. 

 Often around 2-3.7 standard drinks per can. Three cans you've almost drunk a dozen 4%ers and theyeca standard drink each. 

 And the stronger beers hit that much harder. I can get a buzz off two of the right beers.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bought an American IPA cost about $6.50 USD. Expectations aren't high as it's an IPA vs anything American. I can get two or 3 NZ ones sane price same %. Still gotta try these things. How will it compare to an NZ or Russian one.

 Also aquired a bottle of Samoan beer. Think I've reviewed it before and enjoyed it but it's 4 standard drinks in the bottle.

 Had a chat to the manager at store (dedicated bottle shop) and he was saying craft beers have flatlined and the IPA bubble might have popped. The hazy's are the next big thing increasing sales but at the expense of the other craft beers. 

 I do lean towards hazy APAs myself.

 Apparently the local licensing board has been cracking down a bit on the sine of the higher strength beers (kinda stupid) die to student binge drinking. 

 The eastern European stuff has kinda disappeared as the importer apparently had some issues so Baltika (boycotting anyway) and Obolon (Ukrainian) have disappeared.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Had a chat to the manager at store (dedicated bottle shop) and he was saying craft beers have flatlined and the IPA bubble might have popped. T




Still IPAs everywhere over here... but joined by lots of sours in the past year as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Still IPAs everywhere over here... but joined by lots of sours in the past year as well.




 Well it's just one dude saying what he has noticed. 

 I suspect some if the cheap high strength beer might disappear but the expensive craft beers won't go anywhere. He mentioned the strong beers (7-8%) at $2-$3 usd a can. Cheapest way to get plonked with resorting to the really nasty beers. Bought some of the El cheapos as an experiment some are quite decent. 

 Might explain why Krombacher went up 40%. It was a nice German pilsner at student slop prices. 

 Cheap nasty wine still available go figure.


----------



## Zardnaar

Local drinking culture in student area. It's improved since I was that age lol. 


 Binge drinking 1999


 Fires in the streets haven't changed to much. The student pubs that promoted a giveaway for a couch, can of petrol and some matches are long gone.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to old haunt happy hour $3.50 craft beers. 

 Good George Worthy Hazy Pilsner 5%.




 Not very hazy but very smooth hopped pilsner. @payn was it you who like NZ hops and hopped pilsners? Not bitter would be very interested in a few of these in a hot summer day. Gonna be generous 8/10 but I admit I like the Good George range so some amount of bias. Nice aftertaste drained the glass fairly quickly.


----------



## Zardnaar

Fog City Hazy IPA 5.8%



 Well no wonder the hazys are killing normally IPAs. A lot smoother, not bitter better balanced hop flavour. 

 Reasonably low ABV by IPA standards might explain why it's so good.


----------



## Zardnaar

These can wait due to change of plans tonight.



 Samoan lager Valina which I've reviewed before and that American IPA. 

 Wobrr if it's like normal American beer/coffee/pizza. No flavour and bland (ducks)!!!!

 Valima is 4 standard drinks might leave it for the weekend.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> Went to old haunt happy hour $3.50 craft beers.
> 
> Good George Worthy Hazy Pilsner 5%.
> 
> View attachment 258771
> 
> Not very hazy but very smooth hopped pilsner. @payn was it you who like NZ hops and hopped pilsners? Not bitter would be very interested in a few of these in a hot summer day. Gonna be generous 8/10 but I admit I like the Good George range so some amount of bias. Nice aftertaste drained the glass fairly quickly.



I have used NZ hops to make a number of IPAs. I love them!


----------



## Aeson

Will I get laughed out of the thread for asking about nonalcholic options?


----------



## Cadence

Aeson said:


> Will I get laughed out of the thread for asking about nonalcholic options?



I sure hope you won't get laughs!!!

I don't think I'll be very helpful unless you want to know who in central SC has good unsweet tea though.


----------



## Aeson

Cadence said:


> I sure hope you won't get laughs!!!
> 
> I don't think I'll be very helpful unless you want to know who in central SC has good unsweet tea though.



I don't drink sweet tea either. I grew up in GA and never got the taste for sweet tea. Maybe it's due to a diabetic grandmother. I have family all over SC.


----------



## Cadence

Aeson said:


> I don't drink sweet tea either. I grew up in GA and never got the taste for sweet tea. Maybe it's due to a diabetic grandmother. I have family all over SC.




Nothing like a long road trip across the south.  The gas stations will have two rows each of four kinds of sweet and double sweet (?!?!) tea, and the unsweet has a 50/50 chance of being sold out if there is even a spot for it. 

I've gotten when I order at drive throughs where I way UN-sweet tea UN-sweet, and it's about an 90% chance of success getting the order right.  "Yankee Tea" or "Northern Tea" would probably help.

Anyway, Carolina Cafe (bagel place) near the SC state house has the best tea I've found.  I get the unsweet with a splash of sweet


----------



## South by Southwest

Aeson said:


> Will I get laughed out of the thread for asking about nonalcholic options?



Nope.


----------



## Zardnaar

Aeson said:


> Will I get laughed out of the thread for asking about nonalcholic options?




 Not to much I've put the rate coffee in here.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> I have used NZ hops to make a number of IPAs. I love them!




 Well I'll be drinking an American IPA tonight.

Better be better than a cheap Russian or NZ one.


----------



## Zardnaar

(Beer snob hat on). 

 And here gentle beings we have an IPA imported from America. 



Belching Beaver Deftones Phantom Bride IPA 7.1 %

 Made from California water I guess our USian cousins don't have glacier melt water and NZ Nelson grown hops to make their beer with. Opening the can faunt aromatic weak hops aroma with the faintest hint of citrus......

 Screw that. Hat off. Yankee IPA, smelt like one not as strong aroma as my latest efforts on IPAs. As you know my care factor on IPAs is fairly low. 

 Early on drinking it I thought is just a typical IPA bit weaker on the tongue than a typical NZ one. That's not a bad thing a lot of IPAs here taste quite bitter and moar hops is an issue. Slightly bitter lingering taste but not to bad and went away the more I drank. 

 Reasonably well balanced, easy on the tongue, slightly weak flavour comparatively. Still for 7.1% that's probably a good thing. 

 Overall enjoyed it. Wasn't great 7.5/10 but not bad. Was gonna give it a 7 but pleasant finish gets it an extra half point. Easier to drink than a few NZ ones I've had. Problem is it's two-three times the price of beer here. Two of these are same price as a 6 pack of Emersons or 3 pouncy craft beers. 

 Beers last night both were nicer. It wasn't much stronger in flavour than last night's hopped Pilsner. Here it would probably get sold as a hazy. 

  It's on beer advocate. 9.0 sheesh that's generous lol. 









						Deftones Phantom Bride IPA | Belching Beaver Pub 980
					

Deftones Phantom Bride IPA is a American IPA style beer brewed by Belching Beaver Pub 980 in Vista, CA. Score: 90 with 336 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## South by Southwest

I'm still just trying to get over the name, _"Belching Beaver."_ Some images, once in your mind, become hard to remove.


----------



## payn

South by Southwest said:


> I'm still just trying to get over the name, _"Belching Beaver."_ Some images, once in your mind, become hard to remove.



I like the old time Moose Drool. Doesnt that label just make ya thirsty?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> I'm still just trying to get over the name, _"Belching Beaver."_ Some images, once in your mind, become hard to remove.




 Same thing here. Gimmick stupid name and some fancy looking can and it's a generic IPA or something similar.


----------



## Zardnaar

Re review. 

Vailima 6.7 %



 The taste of Samoa. Almistva blast from the past. Smells like a traditional NZ beer from the 80's or 90's and comes in a ye old school 750ml bottle. 

 Here if we drink a crate it's 12 of these 750ml bottles in it. Crate day is a thing here. 12 of these would likely kill you though as each bottle is 4 standard drinks. NZ crate beer is usually 4% (and kinda crap). 

 As luck would have it we had a Samoan barmaid the other night and it's the only beer she likes. She was as unaware you could buy it locally. She said back home it's just a beer roughly their equivalent of a Heineken/Steinlager/Budweiser. Except it's 6.7%.

 Anyway last time I think I gave it a decent rating. Has a nice hopped or grain aftertaste think I have found my Baltika 7 replacement except it's stronger and a bit smoother. 

 I would be lying if I said it's great but it's not bad for a generic macro lager. More you drink better it tastes. You can tell it's a classy drink by the green bottle, crooked label and the 80's or 90's vibe. 

 Better than a 7  so 8/10 in the macro lager category . Would drink it over a generic NZ/Aussie/US lager. It has flavour (unlike Bud), avoids the skunk taste (cheers Heineken) and avoids the unpleasant Australasian macro lager taste (VB Bitter, Speights, DB Export etc). 

 Kicks like a mule as an added bonus. Would probably get an extra point hot summer's day and you want to get plonked. 

 3 of these cost similar to two of those USA UPAs I had last night but clock in at 12 standard drinks. Talofa. 

 Well done Samoa thumbs up.

 8.5 beer advocate. 









						Vailima | Samoa Breweries Limited
					

Vailima is a German Pilsner style beer brewed by Samoa Breweries Limited in Apia, Samoa. Score: 85 with 14 ratings and reviews. Last update: 02-04-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Cadence

It's pumpkin beer season again over here (they've started to roll out at the local stores) and I picked up a few I hadn't had before.

Of the twenty different pumpkin ones that I've tried over the last two years or so, there were three that I classified as good beers, as opposed to just good pumpkin beers (or worse):

Gordo by Clown Shoes
Warlock by Southern Tier
King Don's Pumpkin Ale by Catawba









						Virtual Happy Hour (Brews & Spirits, Pics & Reviews)
					

Mr Boring strikes again. Panhead hazy APA. Not bad just prefer Good George or Emersons version.     Should have got.




					www.enworld.org
				




And so I'm staring with the only one of those three they had in stock in order to orient my palette - The Warlock Imperial Stout.




As smooth as I remember, but not too sweet, with not much alcohol taste (8.6% ABV).  It had a bit more bitterness than flavor to the spice than I remembered when I started it cold. I'm not sure if it's being warmer now that makes that less, or being used to it.  I might get another later in the season to see if it deserves it's place in the top group. (I downgraded it's Southern Tier sibling Pumking last year from the top group).


----------



## Zardnaar

Pumpkins not so big over here. It's available not sure in beer though. 





 Went to a supermarket I rarely visit. Had Krombacher dark and wheat beer and a few interesting ones. Might pas on beer this week as I bought extras last week. 

 Figured I would try and find the cheapest beer for poiscand giggles. Saw an 18 pack of nasties for around $16 usd, the cheapest I would consider buying was $12 usd a dozen for NZ pure lager, 4.7% wannabe Heineken. No idea if it was good or not. I don't mind cheap beer as such but there are some decent ones.

 Cider, beer and wine at supermarkets for spirits you have to go to bottlestore.


----------



## Zardnaar

Australian lolly water.ost of a case of wine left from a year or so ago. 



 Going by what the whanau have brought along might be a rough night.

  Not used to these "civilized" glasses. Sister in law is making cosmopolitan. Messy night I suspect. 



 Glass appears to be bottomless. If I start eating kale, driving a Prius or buy an iPhone shoot me.


----------



## Zardnaar

And she added this. Cousins man brought along the radler beers as well. Got one of them booked. Also trying French 75 whatever that is. Bad sister in law. 



 Mixing cocktails, wine and beer is fine if you drink faster right?



 Gin and Tonic she makes a nice mix. We demolished a bottle of Canadian Club once upon a time mixed with like juice and ginger ale.



 More Aussie lolly (candy) water. Wife's a bit muntered.

 Cooling a beer in the fridge.


----------



## Zardnaar

French 75


 Gin, lemon juice, Suger syrup and champagne. Butt fruity for me but a 7.5 for the booze content. Think the radlers up next weeeee. If I drink a Prius, drive an iphone or buy a French 75 shoot me.

 Gin not to shabby.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beer after cocktails and wine. What can go wrong. 

 Monteith's Radler 4.2%



 Scrounged if the fella behind the bottle. Had this 20 odd years ago. Didn't like it back then it's still meh now. Cousin in law said it was disgusting. 

 German radler us a mix of beer and lemonade apparently. Pointless drink we call that a shandy brings back memories of the 80's. 

 Pointless drink then nor enjoying it now. Probably gonna have to force myself to finish it. The Aussie lolly water at least was drinkable. 

 Unless it's a Mexican lager citrus doesn't belong in beer imho. 

 4/10. Now I remember why I don't buy this since 2002. Fails as ab additive to the alcohol stream don't want to accidentally get blood in it!!!

 66 on BA









						Monteith's Radler | Monteith's Brewing Co.
					

Monteith's Radler is a Fruit and Field Beer style beer brewed by Monteith's Brewing Co. in Greymouth, New Zealand. Score: 66 with 38 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-15-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 It's a lie it's a typical NZ crap lager. Avoid, abort, run!!!! Buy a German lager and drop some lemonade in it!!!

 Even Bud is better


----------



## Zardnaar

The Champagne was a bit to French for the taste buds. 

 Normally to seey but French 75 subbing Australian lolly water 8/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

+1 G&T best SIL ever. 

 You yanks have this flavour of chips?


----------



## Zardnaar

Throw some cider on top of everything else. 



 It's sweet, it's syrupy and I've pawned it off ony 23 yo cousin. She'll drink anything if it's free. It's passion fruit flavoured but running low on better Beer, wine, vodka and gin exhausted. 

 5/10 it's a bit crap but it's better than the radler beer. Only 4% afaik our cider is more British than USA. Even at free price point....

 Still not great 5.5. Better than previous effort.  Scapegoat 4.5%


 It's cider meh.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Throw some cider on top of everything else.
> 
> View attachment 259296
> 
> It's sweet, it's syrupy and I've pawned it off ony 23 yo cousin. She'll drink anything if it's free. It's passion fruit flavoured but running low on better Beer, wine, vodka and gin exhausted.
> 
> 5/10 it's a bit crap but it's better than the radler beer. Only 4% afaik our cider is more British than USA. Even at free price point....
> 
> Still not great 5.5. Better than previous effort.  Scapegoat 4.5%
> View attachment 259298
> 
> It's cider meh.



I'm having flashbacks to a party in college where I had a bunch of drinks of different types ...  Hoping you're doing better now than I was the next two days!


----------



## South by Southwest

Cadence said:


> I'm having flashbacks to a party in college where I had a bunch of drinks of different types ...  Hoping you're doing better now than I was the next two days!



Yeah, I was sitting here, reading the thread, and wondering: how's the morning treating you, Zardnaar?


----------



## Zardnaar

Morning ugh. Dry horrors no headaches or anything. 

 Off to get coffee and cooked breakfast no reason.


----------



## Zardnaar

Suffer the morning.


----------



## beancounter

Three beers today.

Industrial Arts "Cold IPA" -an IPL. Very good! Nice change from the usual. Perhaps to many IBU's, but Industrial Arts never fails to make a high quality product, even if the style isn't your favorite.

Fall of Song - Another pine Sol/Chemical tasting beer like last week. This flavor profile must be the latest thing. It's unlikely for two different brewers to have the same issues. Not my cup of tea, but at least this one didn't make me spit it out right away.

Money Gun - Supposed to be an NE IPA. taste more like West Coast. Some pine in this, but it's in the background. Decent.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Three beers today.
> 
> Industrial Arts "Cold IPA" -an IPL. Very good! Nice change from the usual. Perhaps to many IBU's, but Industrial Arts never fails to make a high quality product, even if the style isn't your favorite.
> 
> Fall of Song - Another pine Sol/Chemical tasting beer like last week. This flavor profile must be the latest thing. It's unlikely for two different brewers to have the same issues. Not my cup of tea, but at least this one didn't make me spit it out right away.
> 
> Money Gun - Supposed to be an NE IPA. taste more like West Coast. Some pine in this, but it's in the background. Decent.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 259408View attachment 259409View attachment 259410




 All the IPA varients one could like.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> All the IPA varients one could like.




There's a few more...


----------



## Cadence

Pumpkin Blaster by Sugar Creek.

"A malty German-style ale inspired by the flavors of fall. Copious amounts of pumpkin are added into the mash with a dash of pumpkin pie spice. Toasted NC Malts add a freshly-baked graham cracker note. The beer is finished with Vanilla Beans from Madagascar and measures 7% ABV."

This might be the first beer that's mostly pumpkin (as opposed to pumpkin spice - which there really wasn't much of at all) that I've kind of liked. Wish it had a bit bit more of the spice. Definitely not in my highest category, but still a "Solid Pumpkin Choice".


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> There's a few more...



That "one could like"?

(Hops are like gnomes, bards, and ketchup on hotdogs to me.  Can probably do them in small measure, but why?     )


----------



## Zardnaar

Staff sales fill your own bag $3.50 usd. In addition to pancake mix and various other items. 



 Italian wine retails for $20 a bottle and a couple of hazy pale ales that look good. Problem wait a couple of days or four to sample. 

 This week's accessory to dinner.

 Monteith's Great Divide PA. 

 Generic macro beer thought it was ok but it grew on me enough to order a second. Lack of better options as the pilsner was decent but previously reviewed Tuatara and DB Export are ok and fairly meh.


----------



## Cadence

Ack, friend who I happy hour with just tested positive for COVID :-(    We were going to do in person for the first time in ages tomorrow.

--------------------------------------

Meanwhile, this one was while playing 13th Age last night.

Rogue Pumpkin Patch Ale. - "Pumpkin Patch Ale is made with whole pumpkins that we chop up and roast by hand. The hand roast allows us to caramelize the natural sugars exactly as we like, which when combined with a delicate balance of spices creates the signature flavor of our classic fall-themed brew. We know you’ll appreciate the effort when you taste the difference roasting real pumpkins makes."

I wished the last one had more spice, I wish this one had a bit less pumpkin.  If I could combine the pumpkin on the Sugar Creek Pumpkin Blaster with the spice on this one, I think it would be a great pumpkin Ale.  As it is, another "Solid Pumpkin Choice", but doesn't crack the top tier.

87=Very Good (3.85/5) on Beer Advocate.  6.1% ABV, 25 IBU.


----------



## Zardnaar

Light was bad so took two photos. Urbanaut hazy pale ale. 

 One if the more or less freebies. Alot more pale than mist hazys almost lager colour. 

 On the nose bery sweet hoppy smell almost tropical type. 

 On the tongue first impressions were good and got better. Slightly not quite bitter aftertaste. 

 Overall decent beer. Had better had worse probably wouldn't buy it using real money due to better options that appeal. 

 Preferred the American IPA retrospectively give it an extra half a point. 

 7.5/10. Would drink again but there's better. Unless this is cheap $2.50 or less vs $4 usd a can) wouldn't bother buying it. 6 pack of my Emersons variety is $13 and they're nicer imho.


----------



## Zardnaar

Sister in law wanted a pt 2 this weekend mein gotta. Think it's booze plus board games.

 Bought a 6 pack of my Emersons for it. Go with a favorite that's the IPA, lager, two hazys and a pilsner and pale ale. 

  Also bought two more at the supermarket. A Scottish noble pilsner apparently it's a hopped one so comparing to an NZ one should be interesting. 

 And the other one is a Orange Chocolate stout from England. Chocolate/orange here is known as Jaffa. Jaffas are a candy chocolate covered in a hard orange she'll. Also milkshake flavour which was my favorite as a kid. Jaffa flavoured beer. 

 Pilsners are my favorite lager so probably start with that, then the Jaffa Stout. 

 I have heard rumors that there's some Canadian club floating around. I hot her onto that a few years back with ginger ale. We donated our soda Machine to them so they use it for cocktails.


----------



## Zardnaar

8 beers, 13.5 standard drinks. 



 Plan of attack start with the Scottish pilsner then the Jaffa Stout then polish off the Emersons.


----------



## Zardnaar

Tennents Noble Pilsner 5%




 Hopped pilsner according to the can. @patn avoid if you like NZ hopped pilsner. 

 Very different flavour beer more malted than hopped imho. Bit if a failure as a pilsner imho as well. 

 However I enjoyed the taste. Expectations did not meet reality. Bit odd at first but at the bottom of the glass I enjoyed it. 

 Well done Scotland. It's probably a generic meh macro beer over there but I'm not a snob and probably getting blotto tonight.

 Going with an 8/10 would buy again thumbs up.

 Whiskey Sour via SIL thinking she's trying to get me drunk again. 



 Bourbon, lime juice, Suger syrup.


----------



## Zardnaar

Black Sheep Chocolate Orange Stout. 6.1%



 On the plus side tasted exactly vwhat I thought it would. Chocolate stout with a subtle orange undertone. 

 Might be a cultural bthing as *Jaffa" us a thing here. I thought it was a unique kiwi thing but might be a British coloniallegacy. 

 God save the Queen, rule Britannia I likey likey 8.5/10 one if the more enjoyable stouts. 

 Polished off the whiskey Sour and we had Thai for dinner. They were snowed under and threw in a few freebies including Sol beer polished off in the restaurant waiting. 

  Smooth, nice aftertaste, nice flavour and brings back childhood memories.

 Accompanied by caramelized onion and  balsamic vinegar potato chips possibly my favorite.

 87 on BA woot. In the ballpark.









						Choc & Orange Stout | Black Sheep Brewery PLC
					

Choc & Orange Stout is a English Stout style beer brewed by Black Sheep Brewery PLC in Masham North Yorkshire, GB2, United Kingdom. Score: 87 with 10 ratings and reviews. Last update: 09-03-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Emersons Bird Dog IPA 7.1%. 


 Glass matches the beer!! Local brew he started doing this 1993. This one is a mid 90's IPA iirc. 

 The American was better but three times the price. Ladies offering me a pacer ie non alcoholic ha!!

 Hazed and Confused 5.8% Hazy IPA


 Things getting hazed and confused now.  Tasty reminds me a lot of that American IPA. Not as strong 1/3rd the price similar taste.


----------



## Zardnaar

Drunk 5/8 plus an freebie picking up dinner(wasn't the driver he had pepsi). And a couple of cocktails. 

 Mist beer I've drunk in a single session since January. Probably better having a generic lager imho.

 Highlight was that Jaffa Stout. Apparently the Scottish one is a generic macro lager that they think is generally "alright".



 Recovery.


----------



## beancounter

Two for today. Ghost in the sky (black label) is a typical NE IPA. Nothing special, but it was obviously starting to get old. I really wish that brewers would go back to West Coast Double IPAs so it's not such a gamble to buy a beer that was bottled more than two weeks ago (This one was three weeks old).

"Sublimated Dreams" is a "New Zealand" double IPA. It has a an interesting flavor that kind of reminds me of a Pilsner hop profile (A high quality one). Unexpected, but very pleasant.

A quick funny story. The guys in my D&D group frequently send pics of new beers they've tried, much like we do here. One of my buds isn't an IPA fan, and he got tired of what I was posting and called me a  hipster. So I put on a flannel shirt and a fake beard, took a selfie of my self holding an IPA, and my son helped me put a man bun on my picture using an App he has on his phone. I then sent it to my bud, and CCed the other guys. - and we all had a good chuckle. 





"


----------



## Zardnaar

Not familiar with that IPA but generally don't buy to many IPAs. 

 They're also a dime a dozen over here and sometimes I can't tell the difference between a pale ale, IPA, or APA or a hazy version sometimes.


----------



## Zardnaar

The other night. Some sort of hazy IPA Good George. 



 Had another one it was so good. Probably my favorite brand of craft beer.

 Finishing off that 6 pack of Emersons. Currently knocking back Orange Roughy (hazy PA) and have a pale ale left.


----------



## Cadence

From the past week...

Good Gourd Imperial Stout by Cigar City Brewing. "A liquid monument to the glory of the pumpkin, the most noble of all the gourds, this Imperial Pumpkin Ale is brewed with cinnamon, allspice, cloves, nutmeg, and vanilla to emulate the flavors of a decadent, piquant pumpkin pie."  95=World-Class (4.26/5) on Beer Advocate, 8.8 ABV.  The head was a perfect pumpkin pie foam, the first third of the beer was a perfect blend of the pumpkin, pumpkin pie spice and creaminess, and the final third was great too.  The middle seemed a bit lesser.  Tentatively becoming the fourth beer in the top tier of my favorites among the 23 pumpkins I've rated.


--

World Court Mocha Blonde Stout by Legal Remedy.  "A blonde stout with coffee aroma and flavor finished with a hint of white chocolate."  90=Outstanding (4.04/5), 6.0% ABV. A very solid stout to try if you want something different.


--

Original Landbier Zwick'l by Bayreuther Bierbrauerei.  "AKTIEN Zwick'l Kellerbier is the brewery's classic: a natural, cloudy and unfiltered beer specialty. In the past, this tasty beer was only reserved for the master brewer, who tapped the keg briefly and tasted the first sip."  87=Very Good (3.9/5), 5.3% ABV. Seemed like 1/2 way between the Köstritzer Schwarzbier I tried in DC and liked and something American-beery.  Not horrible, but I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr boring strikes again. Haven't seen 8.6 gold for a while. On sale around $2 usd a can. 


Found Orion aythe supermarket. It's from Okinawa and Asahi and Sapporo are reasonably good for macro lagers. Optimistic.

 And mah cat came to say hi and photo bombed me. He's kinda cool so got lots of pats. 
Planning on cracking a beer in a couple of hours. It's 11am and bit early for me.


----------



## Zardnaar

Orion 5% 500ml can. 

 Had high hopes wasn't disappointed to much. Slight grain/malt taste to start with around a 7 on first impressions. By the bottom of the can a 8/10 in the macro lager category. 

 Followed up with another fan of 8.6 gold which turned into a second can. Previous gave this beer a 9 it's so easy to drink probably my favorite macro beer overall.

  Japan macro lagers generally not half bad derp. Gonna give this one an 8/10.

 72 on beer advocate. I probably like generic macro lagers more than typical beer snobs. This is a good one.









						Orion Premium Draft Beer | Orion Beer Co., Ltd.
					

Orion Premium Draft Beer is a Japanese Rice Lager style beer brewed by Orion Beer Co., Ltd. in Okinawa-ken Nago-shi, Japan. Score: 72 with 360 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-26-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 One of the Americans in my Stellaris MP game also liked this one but can't reliably get it in his state. He drunk it in Okinawa. Reminded me of Bud with a lot more flavour. If you mixed Bud with Baltika 7 or one if the Obolon beers would probably have something like this.


----------



## beancounter

Two for today. Burlington Intangible Tides - a Triple IPA. Unfortunately, it had noticeable band-aid off flavors, so I dumped it after a few sips. This is the first bad beer I've had from this brewery, which is usually reliably excellent.

Two Lights from Allagash "an ale made with grape must and lager and champagne yeast." which doesn't fit any official style I'm aware of.
It was a light refreshing beer with moderate hop bitterness - perfect for a warm day.


----------



## Zardnaar

Widely reputated to be one of the worst beers in NZ l present Lion Brown. 



 4% macro lager from DB breweries. 

 DB is one if the two major macro breweries here in NZ. It's also the crappiest. I have reviewed Monteith's from them which is decent and Tuatara which is underwhelming. Those are the best of a crap range. 

 Well expectations were rock bottom for this one. Poured a meh brown colour and smelt like the 1980's. Childhood memories of cigarette smoke infused bowling club crossed with wet mop smell. 

 Expectations were exceeded but not by much. Was expecting a 2/10 or a 3/10 but I almost finished the can which is a 4/10. Mr sink helped me finish it. I almost felt sorry for the drain. 

 Well so far Victoria Bitter (VB) is the best of the worst and it's stronger. It's also Australian their crap beer marginally better than ours. 

 Also drunk it after burger and fries. Figured being thirsty would help. Picked up a solo can for around $1.50 usd it normally retails for around $15 usd for 18. When you can get a dozen Eurolagers (stronger, bigger bottles 15 standard drinks vs 18) for around $12-13 this beer is kinda pointless. 

 4/10 expectation was a 3. Best case scenario hot summer day, ice cold, ear something salty and drunk on something else might be able to chug this.

 Baltika 9 has disappeared from the shelves but each can is 5.7 drinks and you can get 4 900ml cans for same price as 18 of these. B9 isn't great but if you want to get plonked for lowest price you can this beer fails that test as well. B9 is also better.

 I think this is the worst beer I've reviewed I normally avoid the slop. I haven't drunk it for so long I figured what the hell. Single can was the same price as a cheap 500ml German pilsner.









						Double Brown | DB Breweries
					

Double Brown is a Vienna Lager style beer brewed by DB Breweries in Otahuhu, New Zealand. Score: n/a with 6 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Even as a student would not drink this. 1 dozen cheap German pilsners is almost 24 standard drinks vs 18 and tastes a hell of a lot better. Same price as an 18 pack.

 Scary thing is. There's worse beers than this. Budweiser murders it.


----------



## South by Southwest

Sooo.....it's a New Zealand _Schlitz_?


----------



## Zardnaar

South by Southwest said:


> Sooo.....it's a New Zealand _Schlitz_?




 Not sure. This one has flavour it's just not nice. If anyone makes it here don't buy this.


----------



## Zardnaar

Local student magazine rating this abomination as NZs worst beer. 

 Haven't had it since 2018. It's not that bad it's not good though. 

 It's not an east Indian IPA a it's a crap macro 4% lager. 









						Tui Is The Worst Beer in New Zealand
					

Tui is a scourge upon our entire society. naughty word Tui.  It looks and tastes like Speight’s with a little bit of poo mixed in. It’s exactly the same as every other generic NZ Draught style beer, but somehow manages to be worse.  On the




					www.critic.co.nz


----------



## Zardnaar

I don't normally get rtds but none of the beers appealed and they didn't have much in the way if singles and no craft beers at at all. 

 In USA you guys don't have ginger ale much afaik. CC and ginger ale in a can. 

 Canadian Club Premium 7%


 And 
 Canadian Club Dry 4.8%


 This is one of my favorite ways to drink CC at home adding a splash of lime and ice mixing a bottle of CC with ginger ale. Premade rtd  can lacks the lime. 

 Not a fan of rtds/soda in general to sweet. Ginger ale is less sweet than most sodas. These were still to sweet espicially the 7% one. It was nice enough but can only give it a 6.5/10. 

 Actually preferred the 4.8% as it was less sweet and I'll give it a 7/10. I suspect a splash of lime juice would improve both or make it yourself with favorite ginger ale and a bottle of CC.

 Pretty good still considering it's not really my thing. Splash of lime or lemon would add .5 to 1 extra point imho. As far as rtds go thumbs up.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> I don't normally get rtds but none of the beers appealed and they didn't have much in the way if singles and no craft beers at at all.
> 
> In USA you guys don't have ginger ale much afaik. CC and ginger ale in a can.
> 
> Canadian Club Premium 7%
> View attachment 261532
> 
> And
> Canadian Club Dry 4.8%
> View attachment 261533
> 
> This is one of my favorite ways to drink CC at home adding a splash of lime and ice mixing a bottle of CC with ginger ale. Premade rtd  can lacks the lime.
> 
> Not a fan of rtds/soda in general to sweet. Ginger ale is less sweet than most sodas. These were still to sweet espicially the 7% one. It was nice enough but can only give it a 6.5/10.
> 
> Actually preferred the 4.8% as it was less sweet and I'll give it a 7/10. I suspect a splash of lime juice would improve both or make it yourself with favorite ginger ale and a bottle of CC.
> 
> Pretty good still considering it's not really my thing. Splash of lime or lemon would add .5 to 1 extra point imho. As far as rtds go thumbs up.




Non-alcoholic ginger ale (soda) is one of my sons favorites!  It isn't drank commonly over here, but can be found everywhere.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Non-alcoholic ginger ale (soda) is one of my sons favorites!  It isn't drank commonly over here, but can be found everywhere.




 Alot if my American friends don't know what it is. 

 Might be a regional thing? 

 Very common here eg every supermarket. We gave our soda machine to sister in law for cocktales and I introduced her to CC+ginger ale+lime and she drinks that occasional use Ng the soda stream for ginger ale.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Alot if my American friends don't know what it is.
> 
> Might be a regional thing?



That's odd. I don't know what part of the U.S. Cadence is from, but ginger ale is well known and common in my area as well.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> That's odd. I don't know what part of the U.S. Cadence is from, but ginger ale is well known and common in my area as well.




 Texas and Alabama. They weren't familiar with it.


----------



## Cadence

beancounter said:


> That's odd. I don't know what part of the U.S. Cadence is from, but ginger ale is well known and common in my area as well.



Originally midwest (IL and WI) and now southeast (SC).

I wonder if its a generational thing?  It's certainly not one of the most popular ones, and I don't think its served at most restaurants that don't have a bar (unless they have one of those big choose your own combination machines).


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Originally midwest (IL and WI) and now southeast (SC).
> 
> I wonder if its a generational thing?




 One young fella from Alabama I worked with over here and the others are mid 30's in Houston Texas.


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> Originally midwest (IL and WI) and now southeast (SC).
> 
> I wonder if its a generational thing?  It's certainly not one of the most popular ones, and I don't think its served at most restaurants that don't have a bar (unless they have one of those big choose your own combination machines).




Yea, I think you may be right.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Texas and Alabama. They weren't familiar with it.




Well that explains it. Texas and Alabama are essentially separate countries from the rest of the U.S.


----------



## Zardnaar

Breakfast mocha. Best one we've found anywhere. 




9/10. Where's mah pancakes.


----------



## Cadence

Orpheus Brewing Circularity -  "Circularity is a strawberry Berliner-Style Weiss with loads of strawberry, raw wheat, and a fermentation featuring the native funk from our wild Mother!"

4.2% ABV and a bit too tangy.  Certainly drinkable, but I wonder from the exceptional amount of haze and taste if it was a bit out of date.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Orpheus Brewing Circularity -  "Circularity is a strawberry Berliner-Style Weiss with loads of strawberry, raw wheat, and a fermentation featuring the native funk from our wild Mother!"
> 
> 4.2% ABV and a bit too tangy.  Certainly drinkable, but I wonder from the exceptional amount of haze and taste if it was a bit out of date.
> 
> View attachment 261628View attachment 261629




 Think I've tried similar beers. Not a fan lol.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to student area and trued a different supermarket. They had my favorite Russian beer doh. $4.50 usd a liter double doh. 

 Came home with these 3. 



 Think I have done Obolon Strong before Slava Ukraini. The other two are Lithuanian. Throughly enjoyed Volfas Engelmann a Lithuanian beer so high hopes. Gonna crack some open in half hour or so.


----------



## Zardnaar

Ekstra Premium Lager Beer 5.2% 568ml (pint) 2.3 ABV



Found for around $2.30 usd for a large can. Igor couldn't hold the entire can. On the nose slightly sweet grain smell has barley in it. 

 First impressions reasonably good. Mild grain taste but very smooth, crisp and refreshing. Basically what you want from a macro lager. Was leaning towards a 7.5/10 but halfway through quite enjoying it. 2 for 2 Lithuania well done. See if they can 3 for 3 it. 

 Gonna be generous 8/10. Very nice generic Eurolager but extra points for easy to drink and nice taste. Might add this to shortlist for drinking again or to take camping.

 7/10 BA rated lower than Bud go figure. Brewed in March sealed in a can.  









						Švyturys Ekstra | UAB Švyturys - Utenos alus
					

Švyturys Ekstra is a European / Dortmunder Export Lager style beer brewed by UAB Švyturys - Utenos alus in Klaipėda, Lithuania. Score: 70 with 265 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## beancounter

Three for today. Old So & So, (or is that Old SOnSO  )  was a solid barley wine. Not the best I've had, but I'd buy again!

Burlington Stainless Forest -  A solid double IPA. 

Pantless Thunder Goose - great name, but an underwhelming beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Pt 2 of yesterdays efforts. 

 Uteno Pale Lager 5% 2.2ABV in the can. 



 Another Lithuanian beer. First one was great, next one pretty darn good. 

 Typical east European pale lager slight grain/skunk smell. First mouthful a bit underwhelming but soldiered on. Gotta drink at least half unless it's terrible. 

 Getting near the bottom was starting to realize I didn't particularly enjoy it.  Quick trip to r/Lithuania and responses generally ranged from typical supermarket beer down to pisswasser. Not sure what pisswasser means but can take a reasonably good guess. 

 A few mentioned that if you like Heineken,Tuborg and Carlsberg you'll probably like this. But mostly negative. 

 Compared to the even worse Australian or NZ lager it's an improvement. Wasn't as bad as the Lithuanians were complaining. 

 Utena is a town of 25k in Lithuania. Guess we're Utenos is brewed?? Go on. 

 Just a beer 6/10 roughly on par with Heineken. If the other beer was a better Baltika 7 this was a worse Baltika 5. 

 Wouldn't buy again but acceptable if it was free or something. Hot summer day or desperate student it's fine.


----------



## Zardnaar

Speights Summit 4.2% low carb.


 Low carb low taste. Weak and watery with unpleasant flavour. I knew it was bad but had not had it for a while and my tastes have changed. 

  Still crap. Didn't finish the bottle but part of that was due to being in a hurry. Wasn't worth bottoms up. 

4.5/10. Another crap NZ macro lager.

 75 on BA. First few reviews are in point. No hop flavour or malt or grain. Pointless watery crap at least bud goes down easy and is 4.9%.









						Speight's Summit Lager | New Zealand Breweries Limited
					

Speight's Summit Lager is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by New Zealand Breweries Limited in New Zealand. Score: 75 with 12 ratings and reviews. Last update: 05-27-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Yesterday's effort much better. 

 Obolon Strong 6.8% Ukraines first beer. 


  Think I've reviewed this before. Enjoyed it last night strong as taste but one of the better strong lagers. Developing a taste for it.


----------



## Cadence

I saw the "Prairie Artisan Ales" and "Pumpkin Kefuffle" in big letters... but missed that it was a sour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I'm not a fan of sours or IPAs and so don't give them a rating.  This one was drinkable for me though and almost reminds me of a really tangy cider.  I'm curious what actual sour fans would think.

Beer advocate has it 89=Very Good (4.03/5).  "Imperial Sour Beer with Pumpkin Spice Blend and Toasted Marshmallow Flavor".  8.2% ABV.


----------



## Cadence

A break after cleaning up the yard for likely wind and rain tomorrow.  Oskar Blues Death By Coconut.  Just misses being too sweet, perfect for sipping, and evocative of a dark chocolate haystack candy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George Deckchair Hazy IPA 5.2%



Found a 6 pack of Good George at local supermarket. This is a cheap IPA the USA one was three times the price. Not  the cheapest. 

 Anyway very good give it a thumbs up 8/10. Best "cheap" IPA I've found. 

 That was the other day. We went back to a local Mexican pace for a repeat vist. Bucket of beer (4 Sol beers) has gone up from $25 NZD to $30 ($20 usd approx). Wellm individual beers were $8 NZD a pop so I bought a jug of Tuatara hazy something or other for $16.



 A jugs a liter not to many places do them anymore. Last Tuatara I had from a can was very average this one was quite nice to be fair. Whatever it was 7.5/10. washed down a hot sauce very well as I got a bit generous with one one my tacos.


----------



## Cadence

Avery Brewing Rumpkin - "Ale Brewed with Pumpkin and Spices, Aged in Rum Barrels".    16.9% ABV.

Wow is that boozy.  Would be good as one of the small glasses in a tasting flight, but that's way too strong for me to finish in any reasonable amount of time. (91=Outstanding, 4.08/5 on Beer Advocate).


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Alot if my American friends don't know what it is.
> 
> Might be a regional thing?
> 
> Very common here eg every supermarket. We gave our soda machine to sister in law for cocktales and I introduced her to CC+ginger ale+lime and she drinks that occasional use Ng the soda stream for ginger ale.






beancounter said:


> Yea, I think you may be right.




Ginger Ale update -  

Restaurant citing at the middle eastern restaurant near us.  The Dr. Pepper was out and a decade younger colleague chose that.   It's turned self-service drinks and no wait staff since COVID -- I wonder how many would have thought to ask for it when they would have had to check the menu to find it.

In person citing.  The cleaning staff member walking down the hall in front of me (two decades younger) had a bottle of it in her hand.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Ginger Ale update -
> 
> Restaurant citing at the middle eastern restaurant near us.  The Dr. Pepper was out and a decade younger colleague chose that.   It's turned self-service drinks and no wait staff since COVID -- I wonder how many would have thought to ask for it when they would have had to check the menu to find it.
> 
> In person citing.  The cleaning staff member walking down the hall in front of me (two decades younger) had a bottle of it in her hand.




Canadian club, generous amount of ice, splash of lime juice top up with ginger ale. Try it.


----------



## beancounter

I recently purchased Woodford Reserve Bourbon and Russell's Reserve Rye for mixing with Manhattans.

They are both OK, but I'm still searching for better. 

Problem is they are around $30-40 per bottle. Can't buy too many too often - couldn't drink them that fast... 

That's the advantage of beer - buy one for $4-$5 and drink all at once.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> I recently purchased Woodford Reserve Bourbon and Russell's Reserve Rye for mixing with Manhattans.
> 
> They are both OK, but I'm still searching for better.
> 
> Problem is they are around $30-40 per bottle. Can't buy too many too often - couldn't drink them that fast...
> 
> That's the advantage of beer - buy one for $4-$5 and drink all at once.




 Took me a week to finish a six pack. 

 Didn't get any beer thus week probably have a lager tonight at local Mexican place. Or another Mexican beer.


----------



## Zardnaar

Kiwi ingenuity.


----------



## Zardnaar

8.6 Original Intense Blonde Beer 8.6%

  Big fan of 8.6 gold so grabbed this off the shelf. Tasted alright at first but did not particularly enjoy it towards the bottom. 

 Still finished the can so that's at least a 5.  I'll be generous and give it a 5.5/10. Generally don't go for the strong lagers (8%+) due to the taste. A porter, stout, IPA etc is fine. 

 Speaking if strong lager picked up a 10% Ukrainian something I think it's a lager but not sure. Also grabbed a couple of German pilsners that I've reviewed before.


----------



## Zardnaar

Chernigivske Breweries Maximum. 10%



 From Ukraine I found this in a small store nearby along with 8.6 Strong. Normally don't get beers in the 8%+ range unless they're a dark one eg Imperial Stout. 

 So limited comparisons. From memory Kingfisher Strong, NZ Strong, and Baltika 9.

  Poured a nice amber colour, usually these beers are a pale lager. I assumed it's a lager not 100% sure. Initial taste wasn't to bad reminded me of Baltika 9. 

 Still had to investigate more. At 10% it kicks like a mule. I've heard Baltika 9 described as horse urine with a shot of vodka dropped into it. 

  Got to the bottom anyway and kinda enjoyed it. Bit smoother than Baltika 9.

 Wouldn't call it the best beer ever but it's the best "strong" type beer I've had that's not a IPA, Stout or something similar. 

 Hard to rate 6.5/10 or 7/10 overall. Would drink again wouldn't hurry to do it as it's not really my style of beer. 

 At about $2.50 usd a can wouldn't take to many to make one dribble on themselves at 10%.

 Slava Ukraini but think I'll look for Oberon.


----------



## Cadence

World Court Pumpkin Spice Stout by Legal Remedy was recognizable from their Mocha Blonde Stout.  It began as definitely a solid pumpkin choice, but the pumpkin waivered at the end.



Steel Hands Pumpkin Spice Ale ... I doubt one could put any more spice in it. I'm not sure how to describe it - the taste was sparkling with cinnamon (it was nothing like an ice cream, but the cinnamon effect was like Turkey Hill's pumpkin ice cream... I think it works for that) . It was drinkable, but I can't recommend it as a solid pumpkin choice.




Neither seems to have a Beer Advocate rating.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nice spring day on special at zee supermarket 



 Some beers have gone up a bit recently that whole inflation thing.


----------



## beancounter

One that I had today. I liked it , but my wife who loves hazy/NE IPA's was not a fan.

This is an "American IPA" that was converted into a hazy. Drink at  your own risk, although at $11.99 per 4 pack, it's pretty low risk...

One of the few hazy's that I was able to find fresh (< 2 weeks from bottling date)

From NH of course, as the brand name implies...


----------



## beancounter

If you're wondering why the picture is blurry...well I was also testing Wild turkey 101 (whiskey). Really awesome stuff. I worked at a liquor store when I was 19.  Saw Wild Turkey and thought it was a joke. But the 101 version is really good!! Can't wait to try "rare breed"...which I can't find currently in my sate controlled liquor store.


----------



## Zardnaar

Forgot the beer this week. Resorted to a cider it was ok.


----------



## beancounter

Zardnaar said:


> Forgot the beer this week. Resorted to a cider it was ok.




I personally never had a cider that I found satisfying.


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> I personally never had a cider that I found satisfying.




 I'm not really a fan. There's 2-3 I can drink.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bigass bottle of Barvaria 680mla. Cider bottle for scale. Dutch beer. Think they make 8.6 as well.



 Bavaria 5% pale lager. 

 Big bottle on special for about $1.80 usd. Been a long time since I've had one of these. 

 Was expecting a Heineken (6/10) or Steinlager (NZ generic meh lager). 

 Pleasantly surprised nice malted flavour. Not sweet like 8.6 Gold. Easy enough to drink. Wasn't great or anything just an above average lager for me. 7.5/10. 

 70 on BA. 









						Bavaria Beer | Swinkels Family Brewers
					

Bavaria Beer is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by Swinkels Family Brewers in Lieshout, Netherlands. Score: 70 with 492 ratings and reviews. Last update: 10-21-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## beancounter

Two for today. Both great! Fiddlehead Mastermind (NE double IPA), and Liar's Bench Dumlaut (Baltic Porter)


----------



## beancounter

Cadence said:


> World Court Pumpkin Spice Stout by Legal Remedy was recognizable from their Mocha Blonde Stout.  It began as definitely a solid pumpkin choice, but the pumpkin waivered at the end.
> 
> Steel Hands Pumpkin Spice Ale ... I doubt one could put any more spice in it. I'm not sure how to describe it - the taste was sparkling with cinnamon (it was nothing like an ice cream, but the cinnamon effect was like Turkey Hill's pumpkin ice cream... I think it works for that) . It was drinkable, but I can't recommend it as a solid pumpkin choice.
> 
> Neither seems to have a Beer Advocate rating.



Yea, BA can be slow..









						World Court Pumpkin Spice - Legal Remedy Brewing - Untappd
					

World Court Pumpkin Spice by Legal Remedy Brewing is a Stout - Other which has a rating of 3.8 out of 5, with 253 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




					untappd.com
				












						Pumpkin Spiced Ale - Steel Hands Brewing - Untappd
					

Pumpkin Spiced Ale by Steel Hands Brewing is a Pumpkin / Yam Beer which has a rating of 3.6 out of 5, with 110 ratings and reviews on Untappd.




					untappd.com


----------



## Zardnaar

beancounter said:


> Two for today. Both great! Fiddlehead Mastermind (NE double IPA), and Liar's Bench Dumlaut (Baltic Porter)
> 
> View attachment 265180View attachment 265181




 Would try that Baltic Porter. Have a soft spot for that regions beers.


----------



## Cadence

My favorite wheat beer - Maisel's Weisse Original.  A pretty new brewery for over there, 1887.


----------



## Zardnaar

Good George 0'George Stout 5%



 Not alot to say. Tastes like what I would expect. A bit weaker on the flavour perhaps as I normally go for stronger stout 6%+ or imperial stout. 
 It's nice enough so a 7 I suppose. 

 Beautiful spring night and the bar taps are calling to me. Good George NZ craft beer one of mah favorites not local as such.

 Good George APA beer 6.2%

 Great beer probably reviewed it before right here right now 8 almost an 8.5.

.And final beer 5% hazy pilsner. 



 Had to more or less bottoms up that one. Went down easy enough 8/10 imho. Don't mind a good hazy or hoppy pilsner at all.
3 beers over the bar that's alot for me these days.

 Exchange rate is crap. Beers were around $2.60-2.80 USD over the bar.


----------



## Cadence

Revisiting Fuller's London Porter.  I wonder if the bottle I had in April 2021 was old or bad - I remarked at the time it has a strong fruit-ish taste.  That one was nowhere near the Beer Advocate 93=Outstanding (4.18/5).   This time coffee was dominant, with a hint of the other flavors - maybe not outstanding, but I can now see why someone would think so.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Revisiting Fuller's London Porter.  I wonder if the bottle I had in April 2021 was old or bad - I remarked at the time it has a strong fruit-ish taste.  That one was nowhere near the Beer Advocate 93=Outstanding (4.18/5).   This time coffee was dominant, with a hint of the other flavors - maybe not outstanding, but I can now see why someone would think so.
> 
> View attachment 266504View attachment 266505




 Really dark strong beers often improve with age. As long as they're stored in cool, dry place. I've bought out of date ones like imperial stouts not a problem. They're often around 10%.

 Porters are a bit smoother than stouts very similar. Stouts supposed to be a bit stronger on the "burnt" taste iirc. 

 I'm not that much of a beer snob though not sure if I could tell the difference unless I had them right beside me side by side.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Really dark strong beers often improve with age. As long as they're stored in cool, dry place.




When I posted on FB about it last time, a friend on FB said Fuller was known for travelling badly.

My current hypothesis is that the last bottle (presumably a different batch) was bad.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> When I posted on FB about it last time, a friend on FB said Fuller was known for travelling badly.
> 
> My current hypothesis is that the last bottle (presumably a different batch) was bad.




 No idea what % is it. I lean towards stronger the better. Can't buy my favorite reasonably pric porter atm (Baltika 6). Baltika is also made a decent imperial stout. 


 Emersons a local brewery makes s decent one.

 Old school porters in Ireland 1973 report. Two kegs to pour one. 


 They look amazing.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> No idea what % is it. I lean towards stronger the better. Can't buy my favorite reasonably pric porter atm (Baltika 6). Baltika is also made a decent imperial stout.
> 
> 
> Emersons a local brewery makes s decent one.
> 
> Old school porters in Ireland 1973 report. Two kegs to pour one.
> 
> 
> They look amazing.




I'd never seen anything like the two taps to get it!

The Fuller porter was only 5.4%.

Highest I've had was a rum barrel pumpkin at 16.9%.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> Really dark strong beers often improve with age. As long as they're stored in cool, dry place.



Its true. I have a couple dozen bottles of a porter that is 5 years old now. I soaked French oak in bourbon then added it to the secondary. I wont even crack a bottle until its 1 year old.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Its true. I have a couple dozen bottles of a porter that is 5 years old now. I soaked French oak in bourbon then added it to the secondary. I wont even crack a bottle until its 1 year old.




 Nice I had some out of date Baltika imperial stouts at 10% and a Baltika 6 and enjoyed them.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> I'd never seen anything like the two taps to get it!
> 
> The Fuller porter was only 5.4%.
> 
> Highest I've had was a rum barrel pumpkin at 16.9%.




 Neither a lot of craft beers are traditional beers that died off due to macro breweries. 

 I need to investigate some more porters.


----------



## Cadence

A happy hour friend posted the following in a beer review.

"An IPA can be experienced without actually buying one. Find a green pinecone [the ones you can find after a big storm] and soak it in a tall glass of Vodka. Twenty-four hours should suffice. Remove the pinecone and drink the vodka. You're welcome."

Seems true


----------



## payn

Cadence said:


> A happy hour friend posted the following in a beer review.
> 
> "An IPA can be experienced without actually buying one. Find a green pinecone [the ones you can find after a big storm] and soak it in a tall glass of Vodka. Twenty-four hours should suffice. Remove the pinecone and drink the vodka. You're welcome."
> 
> Seems true



Sounds like somebody with a child's palate.


----------



## Cadence

payn said:


> Sounds like somebody with a child's palate.




I was guessing that it was that most IPAs have the hops applied with the finesse of a child putting ketchup on a hotdog or the subtlety of a dad joke.  ;-)


----------



## Zardnaar

Hence why I don't love IPAs and prefer APAs.


----------



## Zardnaar

Went to a Thai place. Singha 5%.



 Pretty much have to go with BA.








						Singha | Boon Rawd Brewery Co., Ltd
					

Singha is a European Pale Lager style beer brewed by Boon Rawd Brewery Co., Ltd in Bangkok, Thailand. Score: 71 with 1,396 ratings and reviews. Last update: 12-16-2022.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 Easy drinking malted macro lager. Had hfcs in it. Not as sweet as my 8.6. Very easy drinking.
 Better than Heineken that's not hard. Perfectly quaffable on hot summer day.


----------



## Cadence

Does Qatar banning Budweiser in the World Cup stadiums actually protect the reputation of the American beer industry?  With it gone, the fans attending from around the world won't be given a reason to associate piss in a can with American (including craft) beer in general.


----------



## payn

Cadence said:


> Does Qatar banning Budweiser in the World Cup stadiums actually protect the reputation of the American beer industry?  With it gone, the fans attending from around the world won't be given a reason to associate piss in a can with American (including craft) beer in general.



#2 beer in Asia


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Does Qatar banning Budweiser in the World Cup stadiums actually protect the reputation of the American beer industry?  With it gone, the fans attending from around the world won't be given a reason to associate piss in a can with American (including craft) beer in general.



There's worse than Bud pretty much any traditional NZ or Aussie macro beer. Eg VB, Fosters, DB, Speights, Tui, DB Export.


----------



## Cadence

Game night brew: Caramel Coconut Cookie Pastry Stout by Untitled Art.  4.47 on Beer Advocate,  11.7% ABV.

Definitely a dessert beer and maybe a bit too sweet, but it delivers on it's name.  If you like Samoa cookies, this might be a thing.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Game night brew: Caramel Coconut Cookie Pastry Stout by Untitled Art.  4.47 on Beer Advocate,  11.7% ABV.
> 
> Definitely a dessert beer and maybe a bit too sweet, but it delivers on it's name.  If you like Samoa cookies, this might be a thing.
> 
> View attachment 267165




 Doesn't sound that great tbh


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Doesn't sound that great tbh




 That line between beer and liquid dessert...


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> That line between beer and liquid dessert...




 Not a fan of booze in dessert or beer tasting like dessert. 

 Bad memories of trifle.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Not a fan of booze in dessert or beer tasting like dessert.
> 
> Bad memories of trifle.




It makes me sad to consider a bad trifle.

-------

Wake Up Porter by Birdsong Brewing.  A Coffee Vanilla Porter.  90=Outstanding (4.07/5) on Beer Advocate.  5.8% ABV.  
Too much vanilla maybe and not enough coffee. It's fine, but not one I'd go out of my way for.


----------



## Zardnaar

Carlsberg Strong 7%.


Tldr didn't enjoy it. Finished the can at least 5/10.


----------



## Zardnaar

Had a pangead APA at restaurant, forgot to take photo. 

 Went to supermarket to get stuff. Good George Deckchair APA 5.2%.



 This one was quite fragrant hop wise. Unlike an IPA it's nicely balanced and very easy to drink. Overall 8.5.

 6 pack was 11 bucks USD. For a reasonably priced hazy APA would almost give it a 9.5 for cheap "craft" beer. Gorkovskaya the only other cheap APA in its league assuming you can find it around $2 USD.  Not drinking Russian beers obvious reasons.

 Better than Emersons and that's not to bad bottoms up.


----------



## Cadence

Untitled Art Red Velvet Cake Pastry Stout.
(It looks redder than the picture).

"The UA crew started with a smooth, chocolatey base before layering it with cocoa nibs for a rich, cakey flavor, while coconut gives the impression of cream cheese frosting. They even added a hint of beet juice to get that signature red velvet color. And with an untraceable 11.7% ABV, this cake is boozy!"

Omg that's sweet. The closest thing I can think of is an ice-cream drink at a campus bar at University of Illinois in the early 90s.  

Probably not something I'd grab for if the goal was a beer though...


----------



## payn

My homebrew wall is getting low. Top is 4 year old Bourbon Barrel Porter and 1.5 year Jalapeno IPA. Bottom half is Blackberry and Peach/ginger mead.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> My homebrew wall is getting low. Top is 4 year old Bourbon Barrel Porter and 1.5 year Jalapeno IPA. Bottom half is Blackberry and Peach/ginger mead.
> View attachment 267628




o7


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife gifted me a pair of glasses. 


 Perfect size for a can of beer. My last from the 6 pack. 

 Bit to civilized.


----------



## Zardnaar

Happy place some sorta Hazy IPA. Told the barmaid to surprise me (hazy IPA, AOS or hoppy pilsner). 

 Very easy to drink smooth by IPA standards.

 And one of those NZ hopped pilsners. Our normal beers suck premium and craft pretty damn good.


----------



## Zardnaar

And an APA. 

 Mr Boring and his APA/IPA/Pilsner Good George Trilogy.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mr Boring strikes again. 


 Bought a six pack and cracked one for Stellaris MP. One turned into 5. Heavy drinking for me must be December.


----------



## Warpiglet-7

Zardnaar said:


> Wife gifted me a pair of glasses.
> View attachment 268039
> 
> Perfect size for a can of beer. My last from the 6 pack.
> 
> Bit to civilized.



Well those glasses would be good for marketing.  

Makes that beer look tasty!


----------



## Zardnaar

Warpiglet-7 said:


> Well those glasses would be good for marketing.
> 
> Makes that beer look tasty!




 Yeah supermarkets doing a promotion on the glasses. Normally she gives the stuff away but realized the various glasses can be used on cider. 

 I normally use Igor (big grolsch glass) or Kate (the birra glass). 

Igor was another freebie buy a big bottle of grolsch get free glass. 

 Kate was purchased at a tourist trap "castle".

 Probably won't use the new ones to much except on cans.


----------



## Zardnaar

Emersons Coconut Porter 4.5%



 Local beer company in my city been doing the craft beer thing since 1993. 

  Subtle coconut taste and I like their normal porter as well. Overall an 8/10.

 Accompanied this.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Emersons Coconut Porter 4.5%
> 
> View attachment 268898
> 
> Local beer company in my city been doing the craft beer thing since 1993.
> 
> Subtle coconut taste and I like theirevnormal porter as well. Overall an 8/10.
> 
> Accompanied this.
> View attachment 268900




Ooh.  I need to see if we get that one here.  Good coconut  porters and stouts are one of my favorites.


----------



## Zardnaar

Mostly beer free week. Only the coconut stout. Bought a 6 pack of krombacher but kind drunk 5 at once oops. 

Developing a coffee addiction though. Recently aquired coffee machine. 



 Bowl of mocha, mines on the left from yesterday. NZ coffee usually twice as strong as American. 
 And this mornings effort



 Different place. Default here is double shot of coffee, ask for a double you get 4. Bottom one had Whittakers dark chocolate melted into it.


 Whittakers

Beer withdrawal!!!!!


----------



## Cadence

Sweet Baby Jesus Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter from DuClaw is always outstanding (and I don't get often due to an allergy in the family)

Unfair to review the second one I chose given it was while eating a Jalapeno Pimento-Cheese Burger (solid burger on a great choice of bun) and (really good) Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Xamnam

With the fresh snow falling here, Great Lakes Brewing Company's Christmas Ale is hitting the spot. Warming and hearty without being overly cloying.


----------



## Zardnaar

Bought a single can of Ottinger this week. Cheap German lager.


----------



## payn

Cadence said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter from DuClaw is always outstanding (and I don't get often due to an allergy in the family)
> 
> Unfair to review the second one I chose given it was while eating a Jalapeno Pimento-Cheese Burger (solid burger on a great choice of bun) and (really good) Mac and Cheese.
> View attachment 269868View attachment 269869



Dayum, that looks good.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Dayum, that looks good.




 It dies. I went to a cafe last week and got a chocolate milkshake with peanut butter.

 1 boring lager for me this weekend.


----------



## Zardnaar

Spend months of not a year or two looking for them s brand.


 Volfas Engelman was one of the highest rated macro lagers I scored at a 9/10. Lithuanian brew.
 Found their APA today. 5%


 Instead of American Pae Ale it's an Australian Pale Ale. I guess it's Australian hops brewed in Lithuania? Last Aussia beer I had was kinda bad a 5/10 Victorian Bitter. 
 Expectations were a typical macro APA. Slightly hoppy hopefully fairly smooth and not as overwhelming on the hops with faint citris tone. 

Well this one was fruity bit more of a soapy banana or passion fruit flavour. Bit unusual. Hard to rate but not particularly enjoyable it's ok I suppose so 6/10?

 Still the sticker on the can had a website.





						Products
					

ARGOSTAR LTD



					argostar.co.nz
				




 Low opinion of Australian hops continue.
Found the lager woot.


----------



## Zardnaar

4/10 couldn't finish it, didn't want to. Almost got through the can. Beer meet sink.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> 4/10 couldn't finish it, didn't want to. Almost got through the can. Beer meet sink.



There have been many beers I didn’t like, but only two I couldn’t finish.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> There have been many beers I didn’t like, but only two I couldn’t finish.




 That's the second one last couple of years. Could probably have forced it but didn't want to. Also had a strong aroma that wife was complaining about and I wasn't enjoying it 

 Bought two cans I'll gift it to my wife's brother in law next Sunday. Merry Christmas. 

 He's a ginger probably deserves it.

 Have to get some beers for Christmas.


----------



## Cadence

Night Moves Stout (brewed on site) at a local bar where we'll be doing some EDH soon.  Solid brew.


----------



## Zardnaar

Spent all this time trying these stouts and porters. 

Guinness 4.2%


 Haven't had this for 15 odd years. Probablytook my stout virginity in the 90's. 

 Relative to the other stouts I've been drinking almost watery. Still very smooth and easy to drink. 

 In the pre craft beer scene u can see why people loved this. 

 Nevertheless I enjoyed it. Gonna give it a 8/10. Kinda weird drinking a stout that's not 7-10%.


----------



## Zardnaar

Well in 2022 I got drunk twice. Once in January and a couple of months ago. 

  Anyway Christmas Eve here and we do Christmas breakfast here with booze and skip lunch. 

 Anyway bought 7 cans of 6.8 Gold and have a left over Lithuanian beer. 

 Think there's a few bottles of wine left over from last year. 

 As per usual wife aquired to much cider there was 27 bottles of it but think we had 2 last night.

 Anyway I was stacking the beer for a photo and wife said something like this will end well. Of course they toppled over once she left the room and a can split spraying beer round the kitchen so had to drink it. Almost got away with it but she mentioned "why does the kitchen smell like beer.

 Worst case scenario it's drinking cider. Lots of cider.


----------



## Zardnaar

Wife's brother in law "we'll just have the one of them".


----------



## payn

Went pub crawling last night. Surprisingly dead around town. Suppose snow/ice covered roads and temps below zero will do that.

I did enjoy a peanut butter porter and lemon honey seltzer at Dangerous Man NE MPLS


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> Went pub crawling last night. Surprisingly dead around town. Suppose snow/ice covered roads and temps below zero will do that.
> 
> I did enjoy a peanut butter porter and lemon honey seltzer at Dangerous Man NE MPLS




 Seeing the weather on TV up there. 

 6:30 am.


----------



## payn

Zardnaar said:


> Seeing the weather on TV up there.
> 
> 6:30 am.
> 
> View attachment 270520



I wish.


----------



## Zardnaar

payn said:


> I wish.




 Never had a white Christmas. Think it haiked in the 80's when I was a kid.

 Forecast for 22 Celsius. 



BBQ breakfast


----------



## Zardnaar

My 8.6 one of my go to buys.



 Gave this one a 9. Easy during 8:30 am.


----------



## Zardnaar

Beer O Clock.


----------



## Zardnaar

Family knows me to well. Xmas present a Baltika glass. 





 Holds two cans of 8.6 with room to spare.

 5.2 standard drinks in there


----------



## Zardnaar

There's a flaw in this new glass. 





 They're not letting me have Canadian Club. Just said I just want one.


----------



## Zardnaar

Watched a handful of these guys videos on YouTube. Whiskey tribe.


 In this one they try and match Churchill drink for drink.


----------



## Zardnaar

Somersby cider 4.5%.  

 to 
 Beer ran out plenty of cider. Wife's onto here 5th on she's probably bgonna have a bad day tomorrow. 

 Dropped ine on the tiles popped the lid off oops. Oh well it's only cider. 

 Don't think I've reviewed this on though. As far as cider goes it's an 8.5 overall a 7.5. Nice apple flavour hot day. 

 Wonder how many ciders Peter Ivan Sovietsky can hold? 4 maybe I can get 5.2 standard drinks in there with 8.6 gold!!!!!

 It's a magic stein. If you add more cider before you hit the bottom it never runs. 

  And mAh cat enjoying a sunbeam.


----------



## Cadence

Home from the two week sojourn to the frozen North and it's an unseasonably warm  68F out here at 5:45pm.

Anyway, Maisel's Hefe-Weisbier is one of my go to beers when I'm not off trying something new.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Home from the two week sojourn to the frozen North and it's an unseasonably warm  68F out here at 5:45pm.
> 
> Anyway, Maisel's Hefe-Weisbier is one of my go to beers when I'm not off trying something new.
> 
> View attachment 271199




 Fancy has a label and everything!!!

Mah cousin has developed a taste for pickle beers. She's only 22 though.


----------



## Cadence

Zardnaar said:


> Fancy has a label and everything!!!




Are there beers without labels? (Now I'm curious.  It was "my" in one of my favorites to buy, not one I make).



Zardnaar said:


> Mah cousin has developed a taste for pickle beers. She's only 22 though.




And now I'm not sure if I should be curious or horrified.  How do they taste?


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> Are there beers without labels? (Now I'm curious.  It was "my" in one of my favorites to buy, not one I make).
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm not sure if I should be curious or horrified.  How do they taste?




 I've been drinking cans more now some beers only have very small labels and an embossed bottle. Crap NZ beer has crappy labels that may not even be in straight.

 Need to try a few more pickle beers drunk one Christmas 2021 and samples on Christmas 2022. 

 Not terrible but not really my thing either.


----------



## Zardnaar

Only had a Guinness since Christmas time. Going camping soon. Thought I would see how much Peter can hold. 




 Monteith's Juicy Hail Pale Ale 5%

 Think I've reviewed this one before. Not sure


 Monteith's generally is decent. The owners tend to make meh beer and imho Monteith's is best of what they have. It's an old regional beer bought out by one of the big boys. 

 Right here right now nice sunny day gonna give it an 8. Thumbs up


 Peter held 3 cans.


----------



## Zardnaar

Nice day here.


----------



## Cadence

First Happy Hour of the New Year Yesterday.   Sweet Baby Java by DuClaw.

_"Our single bestselling beer of all time, Sweet Baby Jesus! Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter, Hop Gunned with cold-steeped, whole bean espresso to infuse it’s iconic, lightly sweet chocolate and peanut butter flavor and aroma with warm notes of coffee… without any additional bitterness! One sip of Sweet Baby Java and you’ll wonder, “Where has this bean all my life?”_

It was kind of odd in that the coffee of each sip hit you at the end.  Good, but I might like Sweet Baby Jesus better by itself.


----------



## Zardnaar

Cadence said:


> First Happy Hour of the New Year Yesterday.   Sweet Baby Java by DuClaw.
> 
> _"Our single bestselling beer of all time, Sweet Baby Jesus! Chocolate Peanut Butter Porter, Hop Gunned with cold-steeped, whole bean espresso to infuse it’s iconic, lightly sweet chocolate and peanut butter flavor and aroma with warm notes of coffee… without any additional bitterness! One sip of Sweet Baby Java and you’ll wonder, “Where has this bean all my life?”_
> 
> It was kind of odd in that the coffee of each sip hit you at the end.  Good, but I might like Sweet Baby Jesus better by itself.
> 
> View attachment 271635




 Now you're just showing off!!


----------



## Zardnaar

Kilkenny Irish Red Ale 4.3%



 Family was in town tonight so went out for drinks and dinner on a Monday. Beautiful night for it. Barmaid said it was a red ale with Guinness froth on top. 

 And yeah very smooth and creamy quite enjoyed it a lot. Turns out that gimmick Guinness nitrogen trick works. 

  78 on Beer advocate 








						Kilkenny | Guinness Ltd.
					

Kilkenny is a Irish Red Ale style beer brewed by Guinness Ltd. in Dublin, Ireland. Score: 78 with 792 ratings and reviews. Last update: 01-09-2023.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				




 I'm gonna be generous and give it a 85. Could have easily done another and one more.

 Followed it up with this.


 It was fine. 6.5-7 being generous. It's Corona. Drinkable but pointless there's better macro beers for cheaper. Even on a hot summer night eating pizza. 

 Would have been happy to order at the Irish pub but 14 year old niece wanted a mocktail and pasta!!!


----------

